# Akatsuki Ressurection



## Kenshin (Jul 28, 2008)

This takes place 10 years after the fall of akatsuki.Long ago akatsuki 
has been all but destroyed thanks to the combined efforts of sasuke Uchiha 
and uzumaki Naruto.The only survivor zetsu carried out Pain's plan to 
ressurect akatsuki as a lost reort. Tey would use forbidden jutsu to bring back all members who died in battle.When the akatsuki are initiated into akatsuki pain used a sealing jutsu to seal part of the ring bearers soul. So zetsu then gathered all of the akatsuki rings and bodies then using a secret scroll pain left him unsealed the akatsuki's souls. There souls entered the corpses and thus akatsuki was ressurected. Their new goal finsih what they started 10 years ago.
Now that akatsuki is complete once again they will not faill to conquer all. Quik note all characters from the series are still alive inless killed of in the manga.
*currently needs team hawk* *members* 

*also needs naruto characters as well*

Rules 
1. No godmodding
2.Follow Nf rules
3.Follow template 
This will sreve as the sign up and actual rpg thread to save space.
*currnetly taking in characters unrelated to akatsuki ex all of the konoha nin,kaze-nin,mizu,nin we pretty much need the whole naruverse oh and naruto anime/manga characters only. if u want to play your fave char. then post a reply following the template. *


*Spoiler*: _Template_ 



*Name*
*Age*
*Rank*
*Village*
*History*(must be atleast 1 paragraph)






*Personality*


*Appearence*


*kekkei genkai*



*jutsu*
















*ring*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

I call Tobi


Name= Tobi

Ring= Tama(Sphere)

Age= don't want to tell you that


Rank= Kage


Village= former Konoha founder


History= Tobi was initially seeen as an associate of Zetsu. He appeared clumsy and very polite in his speech. After Sasori was killed in battle, Tobi was eager to replace him as a new Akatsuki member. He eventually succeeded and took over Sasori position in the group.
When time went on he was seen giving Pain the leader directions. He was also revealed to possess the Sharingan and claimed to be Uchiha Madara.
Also he is said to be Mizukage.



*Spoiler*: _More Facts_ 



Madara Uchiha (うちは　マダラ, Uchiha Madara?) is the founder of Akatsuki and the first possessor of the Mangekyo Sharingan, a rare form of the eye condition unique to the Uchiha. Though it gave him the strength needed to take control of the Uchiha clan, overuse of the Mangekyo Sharingan left him blind, and it was only by taking his own brother's eyes that he was able to regain his sight. Madara eventually banded together with Hashirama Senju to create Konohagakure. The two founders disagreed on who should lead their new village and after a momentous battle between the two it was believed that Madara had died. In later years the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox attacked Konoha, an act Itachi Uchiha states to have been Madara's doing, though Madara denies it. Once the fox was defeated by Minato Namikaze, Madara infiltrated Konoha in secret, trained Itachi, and subsequently assisted him in assassinating the Uchiha clan. Kisame Hoshigaki, upon seeing his face, notes him to be the Mizukage.

yeah i stole this info from Wikipedia^





Personality: clumsy at times and serious at times



Appearence: Shippuden Ep. 32



Kekkei genkai: Sharingan and is said to have EMS


Jutsu: Tobi jutsu is not really known so far so i will post Jutsu that i created and the jutsu that has been revealed later


Chakra= 400%

Jutsu=Amaterasu-Godness of the sun= take 100% chakra

Jutsu=Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu-Water Clone=take 10% chakra

Jutsu=Suirou no Jutsu-Water Prison=take 20% chakra but take 60% chakra for more than one person

Jutsu=Water Wall=take 30% chakra

Jutsu=Kage Shuriken no Jutsu=take 10% chakra

Jutsu=Space Time ninjutsu=take 20% chakra

Jutsu=Mizu Kawarimi-Water Replacement=take 10% chakra

Jutsu=Jigoku Geouka no Jutsu-Hell Fire= take 30% chakra(Illusion)

Jutsu=Kyouten Chiten-Mirrow Heaven and Earth change=take 50% chakra(Illusion)

Jutsu=Susanoo-God of the Sea and Storms=take 350% chakra

Jutsu=Tsukuyomi-Moon Reader Technique=take 150%chakra(Illusion)

Jutsu=Bunshin no Jutsu-Clone Technique=take 20% chakra

Jutsu=Katon Dai Endan no Jutsu-Great Fireball=take 20% chakra

Jutsu=Katon Gouryuuka no Jutsu-Great Dragon Fire Technique=take 20% chakra

Jutsu= Hid in Mist=take 10% chakra

Summoning=Sea Monster=take 120% chakra
Summoning=Kyuubi-9 Tailed Fox=take 380% chakra 

Keke genki= Sharingan=take 19% chakra to activate
Keke genki= EMS=take 30% chakra to activate


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

*Name:* Konan

*Age:* 20?

*Rank:* S-rank, Missing Nin

*Village:* Rain

*History: *
*Spoiler*: _History_ 



Orphaned at a young age, Konan soon 
met up with two others just like herself. Their 
names were Nagato and Yahiko; both orphans 
in Amegakure, they formed a band, willing to 
take care of each other and make sure that they 
didn?t come to harm. Yahiko was the out-spoken 
youth in the group, while Konan and Nagato were 
mostly quiet and shy. They were a good team 
however, learning how to steal things and to make 
things [in Konan?s way of thinking] She was utterly 
devoted to them, she made things with paper and 
sold them [if they could]. This way of 
life wouldn?t change until they met up with a Sannin 
by the name of Jiraya. 
When they met up with Tsunade, Orochimaru, and 
Jiraya, Yahiko had asked them for some food and told 
them that his parents had been killed in the war that 
racked Ame. He then told Konan and Nagato to come 
out and they both did, after they were fed they followed 
the three around and asked to be taught ninjustu 
when Tsunade finally demanded to know they wanted. 
Konan gave them a paper flower she had folded herself 
as a ?thank you? she was still a mostly happy child at this 
point in her life, she smiled and her eyes showed true 
happiness and gratitude. Orochimaru said to kill them - 
however Jiraya was not one to deny them and he decided 
to teach them how to be ninjas. He took them in and 
taught them how to function as a team and fostered the 
sort of teamwork into them.
Jiraya once again went back to Ame to confront Pein to 
find out who he truly was; what he didn?t expect to 
encounter was Konan, who had grown into a beautiful 
women while he?d been away. However, she was 
different, she wasn?t the happy-child he?d mentored 
years ago, she had grown into a lithe female who served 
only one purpose ? to be Pein?s partner. Though powerful, 
her paper jutsu had no effect once Jiraya wetted her down. 
She was forced to retreat when Pein told her to do so ? she 
followed without question. 




*Personality:* Konan has a relatively mysterious personality. Mostly, she is stoic, calm, and level-headed (much like Pein). As a child, she was bright and relatively cheerful compared to the tough Yahiko and sensitive Nagato. However, the trauma of events since then have left her more serious and solemn and she never spoke until her most recent appearances. 
She does seem to be more empathic than other Akatsuki members, as she appears sad whenever she has been reminded of her past. She also expresses a great deal of loyalty and courtesy to Pein (which he always returns), doing his bidding without question and looking out for his well-being. She seems to act as an intermediary between Pein and Amegakure, the villages having given her the title "God's Angel" for this reason. Fans suspect that she and Pein harbor feelings towards one another as both converse the way a married couple would. Moreover, Pein freed her from Jiraiya's grasp without hesitation or request; and Konan is never seen talking to any other Akatsuki member than her partner. 

^token off from Naru-wiki^

*Appearence:*

*kekkei genkai: *Origami

*jutsu: *Origami style Ninjutsu, Paper Shuriken 

*Ring:* Byaku/Haku (White)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Soon we will be immortal (thought)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i win


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

man i was to slow...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

okey so i think it's safe to say we can but as long as we act like our people (thought)


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

all righty then


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

also i just sent a newbie a message to be Kisame but he logged out before he could read it


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i have big plans for this but Pain need to hurry up in log in


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

wounder why its taking so long...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

he said he was stoping at Konoha before he come here (thought) LoL


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i see...okay


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

me here!!!!!!!! first!!!!


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

Name: Kisame Hoshigaki
Age: 31
Rank: S Class Missing Nin
Village:Kirigakure no sato
History:
Kisame is rather battle-loving, enjoying having to fight others, although, paired with Itachi, who only fights when necessary, is usually forced to leave a fight. Usually when this happens, he states to his opponent(s) that they "don't know how lucky they are." Like other characters who have trained to be one of the Seven Swordsmen, Kisame enjoys mutilating his opponents, as seen when he suggests cutting off Naruto Uzumaki's legs to make him easier to carry.

Kisame is also one of the few members of Akatsuki that gets along well with his partner. Kisame has a loyalty to Itachi, willing to take any commands he gives without complaints and constantly looks out for his well-being. Although Kisame does have his pride, he acknowledges Itachi as the stronger of their duo. Still he seems to like mocking and questioning Itachi on occasion, such as commenting on how he sounded a little sad about Orochimaru almost destroying the Leaf Village. 





Personality:
Kisame is rather battle-loving, enjoying having to fight others


Appearence:
Kisame has a distinctive shark-like appearance, complete with pale blue skin, small white eyes, gill-like facial structures, and sharp triangular teeth


kekkei genkai:
unknown



jutsu:
Water Clone Technique
Water Release: Exploding Water Shockwave
Water Release: Grand Waterfall Technique
Water Release: Water Shark Projectile Technique
Water Release: Water Shark Breakthrough
Water Release: Water Shark Gun Technique
Water Release: Five Eating Sharks
Water Release: Burdock Root Eating Sharks
Water Release: Flash Grinding Destruction
Water Release: Infinite Sharks
Water Prison Technique
Water Release: Water Dragon Projectile Technique
Water Release: Great Whirlpool Entwining Technique 
















ring:
Nanju (south)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

so you did it ah


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

what..........?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

also i'm about to send you your ring

(you have no partner intil we find a new itachi so you can remove Itachi aka tenjin till we find a new itachi)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

*tobi*



Star Light said:


> what..........?





i was talking to Kisame LoL


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

itachi left....?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

yeh it's a painful lost but i'll get over it


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i was talking to Kisame LoL


 
....you don't have to get all mad...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> ....you don't have to get all mad...



i was just playing


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

oh okay i see..


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

also Kisame do you know any Itachi fans


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

nope dont know any, but who needs a partner when i can just destroy everyone.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> oh okay i see..





who should we search for next Konan your the boss partner (thought)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

*tobi*



kisamefan4life said:


> nope dont know any, but who needs a partner when i can just destroy everyone.




it's orders from the boss Pain


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm...i got it! go to the itachi FC see if someone htere does!


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

first we need to search for the members after that than we can start all the roleplaying go search for you Jinchuuriki type of stuff


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

also Kisame you need a Kisame sig


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

everyone the boss is online in he's coming to get ya


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

what me doing...?


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

cant find a kisame sig i like yet, none of them show his destructive force.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> cant find a kisame sig i like yet, none of them show his destructive force.





i'll send you one


also Pain is really online and he is coming


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

yay!...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Konan Pain is here so watch your back he's on that invisble thing


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i think he's trying to scare us (but he can't trick me thought)LoL


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

i call pain 
*Name* Pain
*Age* 40+
*Rank* Missing Nin(s class)
*village* Hidden Rain

*Spoiler*: _History_ 



Pain was once a young Rain orphan named Nagato. During his youth in the war torn Rain Country, he met fellow orphans Konan and Yahiko. Nagato was a quiet child who admired Yahiko's desire to improve their living conditions and bring some justice to the world. The trio met the Sannin following the war with the Rain Village. Jiraiya took a liking to the children and stayed behind to look after them. Jiraiya was surprised to learn that the emotional and quiet Nagato was a wielder of the Rinnegan, the venerated Doujutsu once possessed by Rikudou Sennin, the man regarded as the original modern shinobi. Nagato and Yahiko were accosted by a vagrant Rock Ninja, and Yahiko moved to defend them. He was defeated and Nagato went into a berserk rage, quickly killing the ninja. Nagato was shocked when he finally regained control and Jiraiya promised to train the orphans so they could defend themselves.



*Spoiler*: _History_ 





Nagato had trouble dealing with the way he reacted to the Rock ninja and Jiraiya explained that he shouldn't feel ashamed, as he was defending his friend. And that knowing what it feels like to be hurt is the reason why humans are kind to others. Nagato wondered how he could become like that and Jiraiya explained it just came with age. Nagato then promised to keep his friends safe, no matter what pain he had to experience. Three years passed and the trio were soon skilled enough to defeat one of Jiraiya's Kage Bunshin. Jiraiya explained that his time with them had ended and that hard times would still be ahead for them. But by working together they could change things, as they had finally grown up. Over the following years the trio entered many battles and rumors emerged that they may have died. Nagato continued to develop his skills and his Doujutsu and took on the name of "Pain".

As Pain, Nagato began to gather other disenfranchised Rain shinobi and start a civil war with Hidden Rain. This apparently was a plan in line with Yahiko's expressed goals. Though Rain was led by legendary ninja Sanshouuo no Hanzou, Pain managed to kill Hanzou. He did not stop with merely Hanzou though, for he killed Hanzou's family, friends and associates; essentially taking down Hidden Rain all by himself. And though Pain had followers, they never saw Pain personally. His abilities, appearance and heartless nature thus fueled rumors about his identity. This also caused his followers to revere him as a god. In this position he operated out of the tallest tower in the Rain Country industrial city. It was in this tower he also maintained a secret room which hid his greatest secret.



Some years before Pain became part of the Akatsuki organization. Konan joined as well, and was one of the few living persons aware of Pain's past. Over the years she had seen him fight many battles and believed that he had never once lost in battle. She and his followers were also aware of his ability to control the rain around them. This he apparently did on schedule, so when rain fell on other days, his followers knew something was on his mind. Pain could also use this water to detect the chakra of opponents and feel their presence.

As leader of Akatsuki, Pain was adamant that the group could fulfill their desires if they possessed the bijuu. He used many skills to help further the goals of the group. One jutsu was a Shouten technique, which allowed the group members to take over the sacrificed body of another in exchange for some measure of their chakra. He also was responsible for summoning the huge King of Hell statue which held the bijuu withdrawn from Jinchuuriki.

Pain told the group their ultimate goal was to control the world, which could be accomplished through three steps: Step One is for the group to attain money. Step Two is to create the first mercenary group. Shinobi villages make money for their country, and for the money to be steady it requires war. Because there have not been any large scale wars in awhile, the ninja villages were being reduced in size. The Five Great Shinobi Villages could handle the downtrend, but the smaller villages could not. Akatsuki would form their own fighting force with no country allegiance. This force could undercut all the other villages and fight their battles for cheap. Then using the bijuu they could create new wars and gain a monopoly over the whole market. In the end they would control all the wars and be powerful enough to even collapse the shinobi villages of the large countries, forcing them to rely on Akatsuki as well. With all that in hand, the group can achieve Step Three, to control the world



*Personality* He is very cold and can almost be considered 
emotionless
*Appearence* He has 6 bodies so his appearence alternates 
between them

*Spoiler*: _kekkie genkei_ 



 rinnegan (Rinnegan is the blood inheritance limit of Rokudou Sennin (Six Realms Sage) and his descendants. Rokudou Sennin was viewed as the original shinobi and his Doujutsu was regarded as the most venerable of the three great Doujutsu. As the original shinobi it was said he created modern Ninjutsu. The Rinnegan was regarded as a god of creation when the world was racked with chaos and as a weapon of destruction which could return everything to nothingness. Usage of the Rinnegan was said to give the user mastery over all six forms of chakra nature manipulation



*Spoiler*: _kekkie genkei_ 





The true extent of the Rinnegan abilities are currently unknown. Rain orphan Nagato was an inheritor of the Doujutsu, and used it unconsciously when he was angry and afraid. He entered into a berserk state which allowed him to defeat a much stronger foe. It may be this same ability which allowed him to never lose a battle as "Pain," the leader of the Rain Village rebel faction and Akatsuki. Nagato in the guise of "Pain" also has the ability to switch between six different bodies. Each body that Nagato shares also wields the Rinnegan. When Pain summons the other host bodies to fight alongside him, each Rinnegan host will share the same vision. Meaning what one Pain views, all his other bodies also view, even if their vision is damaged. By increasing the number of Rinnegan host bodies on the battlefield, Pain will increase the number of viewing angles and eliminate any potential blind spots.

Nagato's ability to switch between these host bodies probably gives rise to the "Transmigration" name. This is a cycle of reincarnation and rebirth seen in Hinduism and Buddhism. There are six states of rebirth in the cosmology, representing all the good and bad possibilities of life 



*jutsu *Presumably all elemental jutsu as well as summonings 
*Ring* Rei(zero)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

is everyone here and if not who r we still missing


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Konan Pain is here so watch your back he's on that invisble thing


okay......


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Their he is Kisame interduce yourself he's the boss


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm here....


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Itachi betrayed Akatsuki because i thing i was asking him to do to much


if you were online he may be still with us


we need to search for a Itachi and Zetsu most important


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

we could go to the itachi FC and ask someone on there...?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> i'm here....





you already know Pain he's your partner


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no time for introductions, there are many shinobi that i must slaughter


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> we could go to the itachi FC and ask someone on there...?



if you can could you go their an look for an Zetsu most important


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

are we acting like are charutars already..?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Konan that right we are partners and where kisame I would like to meet him and what about zetsu and itachi where are they.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> I have no time for introductions, there are many shinobi that i must slaughter


that is the way of a true akatsuki i like him.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i guess...i could


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> I have no time for introductions, there are many shinobi that i must slaughter





alright but first you will need your ring and you also need a Kisame sig

Pain can you find him a sig that is the right size


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

yes im on it.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Pain if you want people to come here you should add some pics this is a fanclub (thought)


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i think we still have an itachi, just that he might of had to go...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i'll send you your ring also as soon as we get 12 members we will search for people who could be charaters from Naruto


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

okay.....


question?

are we suposed to act like are charutars?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> i think we still have an itachi, just that he might of had to go...



itachi left Akatsuki because their was to much work on his shoulders and thats why Pain will be here for now on for the important stuff


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

oh okay......


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay.....
> 
> 
> question?
> ...





it's up to you


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay.....
> 
> 
> question?
> ...


 yes this is a rpg forum not a fanclub but this is the sign up once we get the rest of akatsuki we can start and official one


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Kisame may won't a bigger sig than that Pain


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes this is a rpg forum not a fanclub but this is the sign up once we get the rest of akatsuki we can start and official one



wait..........................so you havent made the real one yet


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

okay, so i guess i have to start acting the complet opiseat of how i act...huh?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

no u guys just act like this the rpg thats all we can do until we get all the members and kisame do u want ur ring yet


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i see....and i don't got no ring yet?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> no u guys just act like this the rpg thats all we can do until we get all the members and kisame do u want ur ring yet



i'm ahead of you i already sent him his ring


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


>





the second one is to big so he has to get the first one


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

ok heres your ring konan  it is called byaku(white)  
and heres yours kisameit is minami(south)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> the second one is to big so he has to get the first one


how about this


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

oh yeah Kisame if you can change your newbie thing to Akatsuki Member-Kisame


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

k got the sig and ring up


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i like both but it's up to Kisame


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> k got the sig and ring up



Kisame ring is purple so use the one i sent you 


also use one of those big signs


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

ok now im giving rep to all akatsuki members


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Deidara is Here

 Ring 	

青 ("blue")
Ring position 	

Right index finger 

BACKGROUND

Deidara was originally from Iwagakure, although he readily abandoned the village for the opportunity of using his "art" more frequently. Deidara became an assassin bomber for hire, not caring who he worked with so long as he could use his artwork. Sometime after Orochimaru left the organization Akatsuki, Deidara was located by Itachi Uchiha, Kisame Hoshigaki, and Sasori, who were under the orders of the leader Pein to recruit him. Although, at first, Deidara refused, he quickly got into a small confrontation with Itachi, where Itachi forced Deidara to join by almost fooling Deidara into killing himself with his own clay explosives via genjutsu. Deidara, having been forced into Akatsuki and taking a huge blow to his ego, carried a loathing for Itachi throughout all of his time in Akatsuki, though he was intelligent enough to recognize Itachi as a more powerful opponent. 

PERSONALITY

Quick to anger and annoy (if the right buttons are pushed), Deidara is a very hot-headed man. Something of a sadistic arsonist, he is not above relishing a good fight, and he often blows up his opponents in a very brutal fashion. Deidara's most distinctive trait, however, is his love of art. He will respect any form of it, even if it disagrees with his own. Deidara also has a habit of ending his sentences with nasal "un" sound, roughly translated as "yeah".

Deidara refers to his explosive ninjutsu as art, believing each bomb he makes to be a significant accomplishment. He refers to his style as superflat (refering to certain types of manga), and claims pop (another manga style) is dead. One of Deidara's catchphrases, "Art is a bang!" (or variations therein), was originally coined by famous Japanese abstract artist Tarō Okamoto (several of Deidara's explosives have resembled Okomoto's works too). Deidara is very proud of his art, to the point that he is simply unwilling to accept that anything could defeat it, leading to frequent overconfidence in battle.

Deidara refers to his partner Sasori as Master Sasori (サソリの旦那, Sasori no Danna) out of respect for him as a fellow artist. He also admits, at least outwardly that Sasori was more powerful than he was due to the respect he had for him. In spite of this, Deidara wasn't above goading his partner, and they frequently squabbled over the nature of true art (Deidara holding that art is transient and departing quickly; Sasori believing fine art is something wonderful that's left long into the future). This reflects their individual natures (Deidara makes clay sculptures that explode; Sasori makes long-lasting puppets out of humans). Deidara outwardly seems to respect Sasori's beliefs, but couldn't resist getting a final jab in after Sasori's death: "Like anything that is left for the future as a thing of eternal beauty... He got killed straight off!"

Deidara's partnership with his second partner Tobi, however, was very different. Tobi apparently held a great respect for Deidara and frequently called him "senpai" (senior). Tobi's carefree and goofy personality did not please Deidara, who believed that all Akatsuki members should be serious and calm. Tobi frequently and unintentionally angered Deidara, which usually resulted in him attacking Tobi in a comedic fashion (e.g., blasting him with his exploding clay or strangling him with his feet). In battle, however, the two easily set aside their differences and worked well together. Deidara also seems to have a minor respect for Tobi, as shown when he apologizes to his partner in his thoughts before he initiated his Self-Destruction. 

Jutsu

    * Exploding Clay (Various levels)
    * Clay Clone
    * Art
    * Creative Destruction
    * Self Destructing Clone Technique
    * Earth Release: Inner Decapitation Techniqu


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Kisame ring is purple so use the one i sent you
> 
> 
> also use one of those big signs


no its not the only other variation is this that was used in the anime.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> awesome!



Let me Sleep With You Konan


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Deidara i gust your my partner

and welcome to Akatsuki


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

...........what...?


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Deidara i gust your my partner
> 
> and welcome to Akatsuki



thank you for letting me in, even though u guys forced me in. 

Im Taking Konan from Pein, shes my Wife


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i think thats Pain girl man LoL


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> Deidara is Here
> 
> Ring
> 
> ...


perfect heres your ring  welcome to the club.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm what!!!!!


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

i like the red ring better, shows my killer intent.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

deidara before you think about taking Konan you need to follow the rules


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> perfect ill send u a pic of your ring welcome to the club.



cool pein, btw konan is mine now, have a problem with that?  hmph


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

activated rinnegan(staring at deidara)


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

*grabs popcorn and watches* i get to fight the winner, ill fight with one hand too, to make it fair.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

..........*standing in confustion*


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> activated rinnegan(staring at deidara)



Hmph, Jumps on Clay Bird in Midair. 

Just Let Me Date Konan, Its Not Like You Have Any Feelings Toward Anyone.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

kisame watch yourself y do think im the leader


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> ..........*standing in confustion*



I Wanna Love You Konan. 

You Make Me Explode In My Pants.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> Hmph, Jumps on Clay Bird in Midair.
> 
> Just Let Me Date Konan, Its Not Like You Have Any Feelings Toward Anyone.


true the only true feeling is PAIN.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry sorry, i still have the most chakra out of all of us though, so watch out our at our next sealing meeting i might flood the chambers


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

*Name*

Kakuzu

*Age*

Too old.

*Rank*

Missing-nin

*Village*

Takigakure 

*History(must be atleast 1 paragraph)*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakuzu appears to have been with Akatsuki for sometime, since his current partner Hidan is noted to be the first to be able to safely travel with him (all his previous partners having been killed by him). Kakuzu is one of the longest-lived characters in the series, having been around since at least the time of the First Hokage, whom Kakuzu mentions having fought at one point. He doesn't elaborate on the outcome of said battle. Due to the fact Kakuzu is from the same time as the founder of Akatsuki, Madara Uchiha, it is possible Kakuzu was among the first members of Akatsuki. 

Info. from the Naruto wikipedia.





*Personality*

Kakuzu is a greedy, miserly individual, often arranging goals in terms of the highest profit he can gain from them, and he is often unwilling to involve himself in something unless there is something to gain. He even remarks that money is the only dependable thing in the world; therefore, he wouldn't mind going to hell because money probably runs it too. Due to this point of view, he refers to himself as the Treasurer of Akatsuki. Given his friendly relationship with a bounty officer, it would seem he collects bounties rather frequently to earn cash, and does so (or at least tries) during his missions on several occasions. The frequent side tasks and devotion to money are both major points of contention between Hidan and Kakuzu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Despite his obsessive personality and violent rage, Kakuzu is much more cautious than his partner. Kakuzu frequently warns Hidan not to let his guard down, and then teases Hidan when he inevitably does. Kakuzu is shown to be a keen analyst as well, which is somewhat attributable to his age. (His age gives him several lifetimes of battle experience.) He was able to quickly discern the purpose of Shikamaru's various shadow attacks and devise ways to counter them almost instantly during battle. Despite his status as a missing-nin, Kakuzu apparently seems quite willing to follow orders. When ordered to retreat by Pein, Kakuzu complied immediately (while Hidan attempted to argue), despite the rather large bounty he could have gotten on Asuma Sarutobi. However, Kakuzu does make it a point to retrieve the case with his bounty. Although, he seems to forget the greater goals of the organization when enraged, as he attempted to kill Naruto in spite of Akatsuki's need to capture all the tailed beasts alive. 

Info. from Naruto wikipedia





*Appearence*

Debut (Manga) 	

Chapter 312


Debut (Anime) 	

Shippūden 17 


*kekkei genkai*

non.

*jutsu*

Iron Body(Doton skin)
Fire Release: Intense Pain
Lightning Release: False Darkness
Wind Release: Pressure Damage
Unknown technique using unknown mask(aka Suiton heart anime or data book 3 will reveal it)


*ring*

北 (North)


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

......*still confused*.....uhhhhhhh...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> true the only true feeling is PAIN.



Than i can have her right?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> activated rinnegan(staring at deidara)





i knew this would happen sooner or later


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> ......*still confused*.....uhhhhhhh...



Don't Pretend, Paper and Clay Make a Perfect Mix.

Love Me Konan, Love ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Flies Towards Konan Picks Her Up, SHES MINE PEIN, SHES MINE!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 29, 2008)

*get picked up* what the!!!


got to go...i guess tell me how ever wins this..........battle


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Star Light said:


> *get picked up* what the!!!
> 
> 
> got to go...i guess tell me how ever wins this..........battle



NO BABY WAIT, DON'T LEAVE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Name*
> 
> Kakuzu
> 
> ...




MONEY MAN is Here.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Name*
> 
> Kakuzu
> 
> ...





welcome i was waiting for you


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Pein Left, i knew he was Afraid.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

no i think he's here but in invisable mode


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Name*
> 
> Kakuzu
> 
> ...


 
all right your rings on the way


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> no i think he's here but in invisable mode



well he hasn't said a word, i should be leader deidara. with konan as my wife.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Starts Kissing Konan, See Pein, Shes Mine.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

also daidara you need to have partner-Tobi/Madara aKa Tobi7


and get the same sig as mine so we stand out more than the other members LoL


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

im back i couldnt find a kakuzu ring


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> Starts Kissing Konan, See Pein, Shes Mine.


summons giant chameleon that eats deidara.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Pain i need you to explain what Kakuzu need to him


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> summons giant chameleon that eats deidara.



hmph, blows it up from the inside.

grabs konan again, shes so beautiful.

just let me be with her, please pein?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> MONEY MAN is Here.



Mr. Money is in the house waiting for bounties to collect



Tobi7 said:


> welcome i was waiting for you



Uchiha Madara long time no see



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> all right your rings on the way



Cool



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> im back i couldnt find a kakuzu ring


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> hmph, blows it up from the inside.
> 
> grabs konan again, shes so beautiful.
> 
> just let me be with her, please pein?


fine i could care less but just complete your missions that i assign you.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

Pein, Madara got any bounties for me to collect?


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> fine i could care less but just complete your missions that i assign you.



YES!!!!!!!!!!

OK!!!!

YES!!!!!

OMG!!!!!

DID YOU HEAR THAT KONAN YOUR MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Pein, Madara got any bounties for me to collect?


yes kill danzou he has a huge amount of bounty but dont kill him right away i have some ?s


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes kill danzou he has a huge amount of bounty but dont kill him right away i have some ?s



On my way, is there anyone who, I can take seeing as Hidan isn't here?


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

pick me please, i want to kill many people.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> On my way, is there anyone who, I can take seeing as Hidan isn't here?


take kisame he seems eager to kill also i order everyone to find a sasori and hidan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> pick me please, i want to kill many people.



Kisame lets go killing, first lets stop at burgerking.



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> take kisame he seems eager to kill also i order everyone to find a sasori and hidan



Alright.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

bring a whopper with chicken friies thats an order


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

I DONT HAVE TIME FOR FOOD!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> I DONT HAVE TIME FOR FOOD!



I know, the manger hasn't paid me back the 694 ryo he owes me so I've got to collect that since it happens to be on the map before Konoha.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

good thinking


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> good thinking



Thank you.


34 mins later.

Kisame we're here get Samehada ready I'll prepare my Doton skin.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

i have had no luck finding hidan and sasori


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

we'll find them another day


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

yes i suppose ill have to make use astral projection to have them here


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

kisame have u and kakuzu brought danzou yet?


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

ive been sidetracked with killing all these ROOT members.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

i told tobi to come here. why isn't he here -__-


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

Kisame, I've got the money, good job in taking out Root members, this means our target isn't too far from here, did you leave any Root members alive to interrogate?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

i dont but he better get here soon and getting irritated and kisame do u need help with those root members


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

*Tobi*

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Tobi the good boy is here



lol. 

yay


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> i told tobi to come here. why isn't he here -__-


 hey can u get a deidara sig and on your custom title put Akatsuki Member-Deidara


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

HA! help with these weak peons? im not even fighting them, letting my water clones take them out. i should be done having fun in about 15min boss.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

hey you guys whats been going on


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome back tobi was your mission completed


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

fish aka Kisame were are you (thought)


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

*tobi*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> welcome back tobi was your mission completed






oh i didn't know i had a mission i was just sleeping


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

that kind of talk could get u killed your mission was to find r remaining members


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> that kind of talk could get u killed your mission was to find r remaining members



Oh sorry, i will fine Itachi today


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

here deidara


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> here deidara



thanks. ^_^


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

anotherthing is why Kakuzu dosn't have his Akatsuki info and his sig isn't shown


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Pain can you give Deidara and Kisame some bigger avatars


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

u should help him out with that tobi also i couldnt find kakuzu's ring so if u could that would be great.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

Kisame allow me to lure out out target and take out these grunts with my S-Ranked Fuuton.

_Argh_Fuuton

Hey menFuuton

Now _Fuuton:_Pressure damage!!!

Find him Kisame he is worth 68 million ryo.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> thanks. ^_^


no problem -Deidara-


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

first we need a Zetsu aka Akatsuki spy

Pain can me and Deidara go look for a Zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kisame allow me to lure out out target and take out these grunts with my S-Ranked Fuuton.
> 
> _Argh_Pressure damage!!!
> 
> ...


great job kakuzu but u get a kakuzu sig and change ur custom title to say Akatsuki Member-Kakuzu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> first we need a Zetsu aka Akatsuki spy
> 
> Pain can me and Deidara go look for a Zetsu


yes it is your next mission and when konan returns her and deidara will find a hidan as well


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes it is your next mission and when konan returns her and deidara will find a hidan as well



me and konan on a mission? 

yay!

yes! 

And i chose a sig, see?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

exellent great choice and u two behave.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

thats to small (thought)

also once we get all members we should get our normal groups


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> great job kakuzu but u get a kakuzu sig and change ur custom title to say Akatsuki Member-Kakuzu



I have Kakuzu in my sig.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

before we leave just copy mine and i promise that i will fine you a Deidara sig today


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

pain you explain to Kakuzu what he needs i'm about to go look for plant boy


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I have Kakuzu in my sig.


sorry kakuzu and Tobi7 it dosent have to be huge it can be any size but if u want a bigger one he could all of them.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

here -Deidara


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow THATS HUGE see if you can change the size to the size of my sig


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi have u found itachi yet


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> Tobi have u found itachi yet



i'm looking for plant boy right now


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

got it oh and ill resize the pic where is kisame i have another mission for him


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> here -Deidara



ROFL, thanks, but i can't use that. its too big, can i keep mine?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> got it oh and ill resize the pic where is kisame i have another mission for him



Found Danzou, and I'm about to hand him in to my usual collector to get the money for Akatsuki's finances.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

he will resize it for you birdman


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

here and good job kakuzu


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

heard im needed?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

yes i need u to find a sasori charcter


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

HEY BEFORE I GO GET ZETSU AKA PLANT BOY I WAS WONDERING CAN YOU MAKE KISAME SIG MY SIZE THE ONE WHEN HE'S STANDING ON A ROCK WITH HIS SHARK SKIN BLADE


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

soon i will send you a pic and i want you to resize it for me Pain


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

We got the money and it is safely stored in our bank in Amegakure.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

Can Zetsu revive Asuma so I can kill him and get that 35 million ryo I couldn't get due to the sealing of the Sanbi Bijuu.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Can Zetsu revive Asuma so I can kill him and get that 35 million ryo I couldn't get due to the sealing of the Sanbi Bijuu.


he would have had to seal part of his soul in an akatsuki ring so no.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Can Zetsu revive Asuma so I can kill him and get that 35 million ryo I couldn't get due to the sealing of the Sanbi Bijuu.



ROFL, gonna bring him back to kill him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> he would have had to seal part of his soul in an akatsuki ring so no.



Damn

Anyone know where his dead body is because I can still get the money if I bring a body.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

buried in konoha but were not ready for abattle with them yet we still need sasori,itachiAnd hidan.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 29, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Damn
> 
> Anyone know where his dead body is because I can still get the money if I bring a body.



i found it, with my earth style jutsu, gives body to kakuzu.

its smelly.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

good job deidara now get the money and get back here


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

i just sent someone the message to be Zetsu

also i ran into trouble on the way but we will deal with him onces we get our members


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

do any of you know Bill Uchiha


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

got it also  everyone make their sig like mine that shows r members i have them ranked by order of importance for example how many mission they have completed and how succsesful they are overall in akatsuki.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

Pain i think you should go post a thread asking for a Itachi member of Akatsuki

(just itachi)

make sure the person is online and come on Naruto forums atleast every day and is a boy


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

where should i post the thread


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> where should i post the thread



Konaha libery

i'll come along just to back you up


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

ok i found itachi he is on his way


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 29, 2008)

why was i left out of the members list? am i going to have to single handed kill all of you now?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> ok i found itachi he is on his way



WOW that was quick who is he


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> why was i left out of the members list? am i going to have to single handed kill all of you now?


dont worry kisame im working on it i was just interrupted in the middle is all


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> WOW that was quick who is he


his name is Dashing Flames


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

i can play the part of itachi ^^


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

yep just get an itachi sig and avatar and as custom title put Akatsuki Member-Itachi 
also style your sigs like us and put Member Of Tobi7's Akatsuki
                                               Poststion-Member
                                               Partner-Kisame 
and here is your ring its is suzaku(scarlet)


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

alright gtcha ill do all that stuff right away


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

perfect now we just need hidan and sasori.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

i think i can find them i might know a few ppl that would want to be them


----------



## Duffy (Jul 29, 2008)

before you go find them make sure you follow all the rules


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

perfect go ahead and then akatsuki will be complete


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

alright then i will
so who would be my partner on the show kisame is itachis partner but on here who is he


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

have u found them yet


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

no not yet im still looking just be patient ill get them sooner or later most likely sometime tonight
alright i got my new avatar and i am now finished


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

perfect when you get them tell them to do the sames things as u and that i will send them there rings


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

alright gotcha i should be finding them sooner or later Naruto forums is full of ppl


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2008)

i know so ita hard to find the perfect people to join.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 29, 2008)

well i have come up with an idea i did the idea and now i hope it works


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

nice i just killed an anbu root and stole his akatsuki pic i and i have added it to my collection.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet. did u get any money off him


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

2000 ryo thats it i guess konoha doesnt pay as well as we thought.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

thats a load of s**t we need more money


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

dont worry kakuzu has us covered in that department hows the search coming.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Great i already found us a hidan now to find us a sasori


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

nice good job


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

i found us a sasori now


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 30, 2008)

so your my partner eh?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

*cracks knuckles*looks like it so ur my partner it seems as well


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

hey which characters are left (anyone except Diedera)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

only sasori but we will also need spys


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

we need a zetsu i think thats all

pain we dont need a sasori i found one already he should have been here by know tho


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> i found us a sasori now


who did u find


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

oh and kisame report to me i have a mission for u and itachi


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

his name is Hiken no Ace i asked him and he said he would join he should have been here by know tho


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

dam i was hoping to be Sasori XD but i guess i can settle with Zetsu UNLESS Sasori is still open...OHH or maybe Hidan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

we will see once we get it settled ill give u your signature and avatar as well as your ring.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

it depends dude and pain whats the mission


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

I bags Hidan then XD


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

srry pain i gotta go so kisami can handle the mission hes been wanting to kill someone for a while u can handle the mission cant u kisami


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkKyuubi said:


> I bags Hidan then XD


hidans taken only zetsu but atleast you would be in the inkamous tobi7 akatsuki


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

awwwww.........i was lookin forward to Sasori or Hidan -.-


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

so will u please be zetsu he is r only missing member then we can all be complete and start this thing.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

wait what happend to fredwin as zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

he betrayed us now we need a better im about to go a mission twwo kill him wanto come


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

Ill pass with Zetsu Sorry


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

nah not this time dude maybe the next mission i have to be careful its really early here an my mom might wae up ctach me on the computer and make mme go to bed

well im off bye


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkKyuubi said:


> Ill pass with Zetsu Sorry


sorry to hear that but if hidan or sasori forfeit ill message u ok


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay man ^^ hope you find someone for Zetsu, ask me if you need help in finding ^^


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

nah i can take care of that


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

walks down to his throne in the hidout and sits waiting for the meeting of the akatsuki


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> i found it, with my earth style jutsu, gives body to kakuzu.
> 
> its smelly.



Great! Now I'm going to send him to the usual guy to collect the bounty.



Tobi7 said:


> do any of you know Bill Uchiha



Yeah.

He is a good poster.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

glad to see you kakuzu your the first one to arrive the rest will be here from 8 to 10 am


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

hey i'm back what i miss...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey partner we have found an itachi and kakuzu we currently have a hidan and sasori on the way.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome! thats good...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i know i had kisame and kakuzu kill danzou im going to send u on a recon mission with deidara since u both can fly and cover more ground when he gets online.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

alright...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

perfect walks back to throne and sits i think we should get to know each other better to improve r partnership.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay.........


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

what are your jutsu and how can the benifit in battle


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i have rarly two kinds Origami style Ninjutsu, Paper Shuriken
i rather use paper then wepones an any mater, and if the paper gets wet it hardens.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

perfect my suiton jutsu and your paper will make a perfect match also when everyone gets here tobi7 and i will tell the future of akatsuki


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

*zetsu*

name
Age:21 or up
Rank:s ranked ninja
Villagege hidden in the grass
History:Zetsu's head appears to be enveloped in a large venus flytrap, which can also envelop the rest of his body. To further enhance his venus flytrap characteristics, Zetsu is cannibalistic, and as such he is sent to dispose of bodies Akatsuki does not want found by devouring them. This, in addition to his other roles, gives him the function as Akatsuki's hunter-nin, something that is further exercised when he is sent to retrieve the rings of dead Akatsuki members. The right side of Zetsu's body and face is black in color while his left side is white. To go with this, Zetsu seems to have a split personality, as the black half of his face speaks only in Katakana while the white side uses Kanji and Kana. The two halves also seem to converse with each other, and occasionally differ in opinion.
personality:sometimes boring
apperence:after garra was kidnaped
kekke genkai:blends into the backround
jutsu:Leech All Creation: Attack Prevention Technique
ring:"boar" partnerne


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay then

zetsu has already been tacken


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

alright zetsu ill send u a zetsu sig and avatar and sen u your ring also put this in your sig
Member of Tobi7's Akatsuki
Postion-Member
Partner-none 
and put Akatsuki Member-Zetsu in your custom title thank you very much kakashi


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought zetsu was already tacken from fredwin...?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder what the anime will make my Suiton like?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

he betrayed us and zetsu heres is your avatarand your sigand
*Spoiler*: _this one_


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

*i claim it!*

I got dibs on zetsu!my report is already there.my username is kakashihatake126 ok


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

oh so he did...was it also to much for him...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder what the anime will make my Suiton like?[/quote
> me too
> 
> 
> also zetsu here are some more sigsand  also heres your ringit means boar


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

can someone tell me how to put pictures on your signature cause im new okay?


                    -zetsu(A.K.A.kakashihatake126)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

cool you just go to the faq and it will tell if u have any other problems message me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> oh so he did...was it also to much for him...


probably konan one must be strong to be in akatsuki im going to go gather information on the kyubi wanna come.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

hello
everybody


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hello zetsu i need you to get ur sig and avatar up.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

walks down path to konoha comes across rough ninja. THe ninja throws four kunai at me.I dodge "konan u take this one he's not worth my time".


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

*hungry*

where's the ref?i'm hungry


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

atackes ninja "alright"


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i must go i have a denist apount mint....

tell tobi i was here at the time but had to go...

just PM me whot are plans for the futars is...


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

how can i put my signature if they won't allow me?!?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

it was just a shadow clone real ninja attacks from behind I activate my rinnegan and use *Karyuu Endan - Fire Dragon Flame Projectile*.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder is there a huge temporary Suiton I can use till mine is officially announced?


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

*sasori*

can i get two characters to play?
for sasori
    * Ring: 玉 ("jewel", "ball", also the king in shogi)
    * Ring position: Left thumb
    * Partner: Formerly Deidara, Orochimaru before that
    * Seiyu: Takahiro Sakurai, Yutaka Aoyama (Hiruko), Akiko Yajima (as a child)

Sasori (サソリ, Sasori) is a missing-nin from Sunagakure. After the death of his parents Sasori was left in the care of his grandmother, Chiyo, who taught him all she knew about using puppets in battle. With his newfound knowledge he created puppets in his parents' likeness so that he could feel their love. Since they were only emotionless puppets, his attempt failed, and he left them behind upon leaving the village. Once joining Akatsuki he was paired with Orochimaru, and after Orochimaru's betrayal Sasori took it upon himself to track his movements and plot his destruction. Sasori would come to form a better working relationship with Deidara, as seen by Deidara's admiration of Sasori's abilities. Although the two have differing views of art (Deidara preferring works that depart quickly and Sasori favoring long-lasting pieces), Deidara considers Sasori to be his master until the very end, even though Sasori never appreciated his ideals.

Sasori specializes in creating puppets out of the dead bodies of humans, which is done by removing its entrails and preserving it to prevent decomposition. Sasori is commonly seen with Hiruko, a puppet he wears like a suit so often that many characters can only recognize him while he is wearing it. For battle purposes he favors the puppet of the Third Kazekage, the leader of Sunagakure whom he killed prior to his defection. Because the Third was once a living person, the Third's unique abilities remain intact and Sasori can utilize them at his leisure. His most versatile human puppet, however, is himself, as he has long since converted his body into one. In addition to giving him an unnaturally young appearance, Sasori's puppet body allows him to control hundreds of puppets at once. Since he needs part of his original body to control puppets Sasori has preserved his heart in a cylinder-shaped device that he wears upon his chest. Sasori is able to survive any kind of attack so long as his heart remains undamaged, and he can even use it to switch to new bodies by simply placing the cylinder onto a new puppet. Every weapon that his human puppets wield is also laced with a poison of Sasori's own design; the poison takes instantly numbs the body and kills the target after three days. Despite his large arsenal of weapons, Sasori is defeated after a prolonged battle with his grandmother and Sakura Haruno. In his final moments, however, he is able to feel the love of his parents, their puppet counterparts having been used by Chiyo to stab him through the heart in the form of a hug. Sasori's position would later be filled by Tobi.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

so please can i?


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 30, 2008)

i need to go.i will be here again tomorow.in 3:20 is the earliest.bye*shuts door and leaves*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah this one *Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yeah this one *Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique*



I was thinking that water vortex Kakashi used on Zabuza.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry we already have a sasori


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain kills the ninja with his katon and conyinues to konoha konan has left back to the hideout.Pain meets Tobi on the the path.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, wheres everyone and Kisame and Itachi sent me a message


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Im cracking my knuckles and paying my vowels.  Its Hidan bitches.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

what did they send


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Im cracking my knuckles and paying my vowels. Its Hidan bitches.


great just get the sig and avatar for hidan and were ready


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

they said they would try to make it so as long as the tried i have no problem with that


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also we need a Sasori and Oro


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Im cracking my knuckles and paying my vowels.  Its Hidan bitches.



Hidan lets go for our next bounty the Uchiha clan, all we have to do is get their dead bodies and take them to the guy and please no 30min rituals#>_>


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i need kakuzu and and hidan to go kill the current raikage his info is top secret so be careful also kakuzu he,s worth 108 million ryo.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hidan lets go for our next bounty the Uchiha clan, all we have to do is get their dead bodies and take them to the guy and please no 30min rituals#>_>



Ill go when I want to go.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> i need kakuzu and and hidan to go kill the current raikage his info is top secret so be careful also kakuzu *he,s worth 108 million ryo.*



 =>  =>  =>  =>  =>  => 

Hidan lets move!!!!!!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Ill go when I want to go.



Hidan we have a mission..


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

You know SCREAMING DOESNT HELP DUMBASS


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh ok     .

Jashin sure will be pleased.  Fucking baka.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

remeber its the raikage so suiton jutsu r useless use fuuton or douton jutsu


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin forget about the message i sent you send that to Zetsu


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> You know SCREAMING DOESNT HELP DUMBASS



Oh why I outta


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi look at Kakuzu so he can see his Sharingan

Tobi= Kakuzu colm down


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

quit it stop this useless bickering and kill the raikage r sole mission is to kill all kages and bring the world into turmoil


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

You wanna do it on your own?  or what?  You don't oughta nothing.

Lets just go.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hidan cool yourself down or ill have too use force


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

we can't start that intill we find all Akatsuki members and Bijuu


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiden i need you to send the message i just sent you to Zetsu

also display your info so that the world can see that your an Akatsuki member


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

oro left akatsuki and is trapped inside susanoo right now also there r different jinnchuukiri because this is set 50 years in the future but there r new jinnchukiri also once we get the world in turmoil we will capture the bijuu and make their power ours thus controling the world.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Ill do it, Ill do it.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Man your confusing my damned soul.

All I got from you bro was that your the leader.  Do I say im Hidan?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

we need to get organize


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

send them pics to Zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

good and when kisame and itchi get here they can take on the Kazekage.Right now im going to kill the current the current hokage naruto uzumaki.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

eneters konoha undetected using self summoning jutsu then uses henge on all six bodies to make them look like villagers send them all out on the search for naruto.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Walk me through it boss I gotta go in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

ok u guys kill the raikage and act it out on the forum like im doin in konoha.  

Locates Naruto Walking down a street in konoha uses two bodies to follow him they end up by a pond in the outskirts of konoha pain attacks with genjutsu and traps naruto in *Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique *which blinds him in darkness while the second Pain attacks with *Kaiten Shuriken - Rotating Shuriken* and hits naruto but it a shadow clone and naruto attacks body one with rasengan but body 2 then blocks with a chameleon summon.The battle is about to begin


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I gotta go anyways.

Its not like Hidan to say he's sorry, but ill do what you want later.  Im more scared of the consequences of not seeing my girlfriend than this.


/zooom.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

Okey these are the members 

Tobi= Tobi7

Pain= The 6 Paths Of Pain

Konan= Star Light

Kisame= kisamefan4life

Deidara= -Deidara-

Kakuzu= Munboy Dracule O'Brian

Itachi= dashing flames

Sasori= Kakashihatake126

Hiden= Fin


(so we are still looking for a Zetsu aka spy so if anyone wants to be Zetsu write Zetsu info on Akatsuki sign up witch is here)


to be Zetsu you need to come on Naruto Fourms atleast everyday


no questions about anything


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

wait kakashi's sasori now


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> wait kakashi's sasori now





yes Kakasshi is now Sasori because he post sasori info on here


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

fine with me as long as we find a zetsu


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

before we find Zetsu we need to get everyone organize


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

got it so how


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

i need you to tell Kakuzu to display his sig and his Akatsuki info

also tell Hiden i will send him a color Hiden sig and avatar

i need you to also give Itachi his new avatar and sig


(this needs to be done)


after we have all Akatsuki members we will look for people who could be Bijuu and spys and random ninjas

than we will start the Roleplay


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

ok got it right im going to go check on all memebers and catch some shut eye


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

am i late?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

no your fine we were just organizing Akatsuki


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also Deidara i need you to get a bigger sig (more badass thought)


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> no your fine we were just organizing Akatsuki



oh ok, thank goodness hmph.

where is my konan?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

she was here at around 7:50 to 8:45 am


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> she was here at around 7:50 to 8:45 am





i shoulda got up earlier.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

she's coming back in the afternoon (thought)


but can you change your sig into a bigger one


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> she's coming back in the afternoon (thought)
> 
> 
> but can you change your sig into a bigger one



do u have any bigger sigs?

and she better be here, i need to talk to her.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

i need to tell you something




*Spoiler*: __ 



Konan is my wife


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i need to tell you something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mad

im going to quit if this is true.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey im back


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

also deidara remember u and konan have a recon mission today so when she gets on u two look for bijuu and jinchuukiri


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> also deidara remember u and konan have a recon mission today so when she gets on u two look for bijuu and jinchuukiri



is it true that her and tobi are married?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

were not married but we will be (thought)

to tees you


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> were not married but we will be (thought)
> 
> to tees you



its not funny, im gonna blow you up. hmph


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi*

so you tyhink you can blow me up with clay


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> so you tyhink you can blow me up with clay



Jumps on Claybird Take This, Throws a C1 Bomb.

I Win, My Art Always Wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi vs Deidara*

Teleports behind Deidara and ask do he still have that arm missing


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Teleports behind Deidara and ask do he still have that arm missing



i got my arm back from kakuzu, you think your so funny,

throws another bomb, let me have konan


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

JUMPS AWAY FROM Deidara and ask do you won't me to beat you like Sasuke did or how Narutoo did


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> JUMPS AWAY FROM Deidara and ask do you won't me to beat you like Sasuke did or how Narutoo did



naruto didn't beat me, he was fighting a clone remember?

and sasuke is a stupid uchiha. hmph.

i hate the eyes of those uchihas. they have no appreciation for my art.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Watch your back Itachi is a Uchiha and he is an Akatsuki member


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Watch your back Itachi is a Uchiha and he is an Akatsuki member



i don't care, let me have konan


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi*

how about this Birdman when Konan gets here we will both talk to her and see what she thinks about this


besides if the boss see us fighting we'll get in trouble


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tee Hee      .


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> how about this Birdman when Konan gets here we will both talk to her and see what she thinks about this
> 
> 
> besides if the boss see us fighting we'll get in trouble



you don't even really like her, so why does it matter to you.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

you poped out of nowhere Hiden were did you come from


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

From your momma.

Sup


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*



-Deidara- said:


> you don't even really like her, so why does it matter to you.




i'm a good boy i like everybody

besides she can create me a new mask if i'm with her, she's really talented


what is she going to do with clay


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i'm a good boy i like everybody
> 
> besides she can create me a new mask if i'm with her, she's really talented
> 
> ...



your like 150 years old, you p*d*p****.

find someone your age.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*



Fin said:


> From your momma.
> 
> Sup




i'm surprise i didn't see you on the way back from your mom house


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

She is actually gonna be a momma.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

i don't have time for a psyso like you Hiden


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

You and your shenanigans Tobi.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

if your feeling frogie than jump Hidenlaugh


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Bud-wei-ser


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

nooooooooooooooooooo, please stop i was just kidning around





*Spoiler*: __ 



loser


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also i know someone else is here interduce yourself


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Frogs are slimey.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiden someone else is here


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Stalking our sexyness.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

i think so the person is a girl


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Everyone wants some of this Jashin goodness.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also Kisame were you been


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*



Fin said:


> Everyone wants some of this Jashin goodness.



sorry to rain on your parade but i think the person is here for noone other than Tobi


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

I smell out lies.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also Kisame i need you to get a bigger sig


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

I g2g.

/zoooom.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiden i need you to get a sig with color


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Why-y-yyyy


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

so you can look more badass


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Hidan lets go for the Raikage.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain has returned


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 30, 2008)

my mission??


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hidan lets go for the Raikage.


great kakuzu at least u take ur missions seriously and understand the complexity of akatsuki and for that you will be rewarded.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> my mission??


is to kill the Tsuchikage (Earth Shadow) with itachi.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet sounds like a fun  time


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> great kakuzu at least u take ur missions seriously and understand the complexity of akatsuki and for that you will be rewarded.



Well what can I say I was in it from day one


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great so kakuzu go kill the raiakage and itachi you kill the Tsuchikage thats an order and if u want back up im here.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

alright*leaves by teleporting*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> great so kakuzu go kill the raiakage and itachi you kill the Tsuchikage thats an order and if u want back up im here.



Mind if I leave w/o Hidan since his 30min rituals will slow us down.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

itachi i might have to help u with this one (follows itachi)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Mind if I leave w/o Hidan since his 30min rituals will slow us down.


sure kakuzu i think your strong enough to handle this on your own as long as u only use douton,fuuton,and katon jutsu


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

*stops and waits for pain**a ninja comes out and attackes me**i activate sharingan and throw a fake shuriken at him*now pain while hes dissracted hit him with a jutsu.....i love my job


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> sure kakuzu i think your strong enough to handle this on your own as long as u only use douton,fuuton,and katon jutsu



Sweet, I'm on my way there now, I doubt I'll have to replace hearts.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Just like Kakuzu to leave me here and make me catch up.

Fucking baka.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

hey i'm back...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm I see I must break down the gate of Kumogakure, time to activate my Doton skin *activates*, time to collect the bounty.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Or I can wait for the gates to open which shall make things a lot easier.

I'll do it the latter, who knows maybe by that time I will get backup.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hmm I see I must break down the gate of Kumogakure, time to activate my Doton skin *activates*, time to collect the bounty.



Then Pain will love us like those fucking fatass's love cake.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Then Pain will love us like those fucking fatass's love cake.



You arrived

Done wasting 30mins for this Jashin/Dogma?

I remember the days when you used to disrespect our leader Pein.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Ive been here the whole time you fucking baka.

Lets just get this over with.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Ive been here the whole time you fucking baka.
> 
> Lets just get this over with.



.

Get ready for the usual when those gates open *releases hearts* I doubt I'll lose any hearts here.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> hey i'm back...



My Love is Here 

how was the appointment?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

HORRIBLE!!!!! i hate the dentist....


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> .
> 
> Get ready for the usual when those gates open *releases hearts* I doubt I'll lose any hearts here.



Once they open im not watching out for you.

So just don't try to die.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> HORRIBLE!!!!! i hate the dentist....



well atleast its over, when do we start our mission?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't now...i guess when pein tells us...

what was are mission?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

wait Deidara don't forget Tobi the good boy is herenod

and you remmeber


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

we have a a recon mission today we have to look for bijuu and jinchuukiri


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

hi tobi


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> we have a a recon mission today we have to look for bijuu and jinchuukiri


alright...i guess we wait for orders from pein...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> alright...i guess we what for orders from pein...



yeah i guess so. so how is your origami coming along?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

good...hows your art coming along?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

okey this is how it will be


every akatsuki member need a jutsu list

on their jutsu list they need a chakra guide that say how much chakra they have and how much chakra their jutsu take



example= 


Jutsu= Kage Shuriken no jutsu= take away 8% of chakra


if we have this than we don't need to worry who win a fight or not 

anotherthing all Akatsuki member start with 10 jutsu
aand 100% chakra (you have 6 bodys so you have 600% of chakra also you have powerful jutsu so none of your jutsu should take less chakra than 60%

it's up to them how much chakra each jutsu take but make sure they don't play favorits


also if a person is useing his jutsu wisely and his chakra is going down slowly than the other way to win a fight is to trap him so it's noway he could get out realisticly

example= i jump out the way in use Amaterasu


their is noway someone can escape it unless it make sense on how they say they avioded it



each person number of chakra increase 15% every time they complete a mission

also they can add 3 new jutsu (but if it's a S-rank mission than they chakra increase 25% and they can add 5 new jutsu


i have 300% chakra and 17 jutsu


*most important each person need to put this infomation on they jutsu list *

i'll do mine first so i can show yall how to do it


if a person dosen't have 10 jutsu to start with than they half to make up somemore

example= Konan

element= water


her paper jutsu= take away 20% chakra

water wall= take away 12% chakra

subsatution= take away 10% chakra

and more

also a person can only have one element unless it be proven on Naruto that the person has more elements.


also using more than one element in a fight will atomaticly take down 30% of chakra

thats all 


example


Me and Deidara have a mission to go take out someone


20 Chunin are standing in our way and the person is behind them


Tobi= i'll handle this Suirou no Jutsu- Water Prison= 70% chakra because he put all 20 chunin in the same prison.


Tobi= Deidara you handle the rest


Deidara= K4=take down 60% chakra

diedara killed the person


Mission complete


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

THIS IS FROM TOBI I WANT ALL OF U TO DO IT THE ONLY REASON I HAVE 600% IS BECAUSE I HAVE 6 BODIES.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> good...hows your art coming along?



my art is good as well, wanna make a paper clay mix?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Once they open im not watching out for you.
> 
> So just don't try to die.



Me die my a bunch of rookies

Try to keep your head on.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> okey this is how it will be
> 
> 
> every akatsuki member need a jutsu list
> ...


 
then i have alot to make up then don't i...?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

r u guys making your jutsu section this is the only way we will be able to simulate battles u know oh and konan if u need help let me know thats what im here for that goes to everyone.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

My Chakra Just Guide List

I have 100% Chakra


Earth Specialty Jutsu = (Cost 5%)
Clay Bird = (Cost 5%)
Clay Clone = (Cost 5%)
Clay Clone (Art Is A Bang Version) = (Cost 30%)
C1 Bomb = (Cost 10%)
C2 Dragon = (Cost 20%)
C3 Bomb = (Cost 25%)
C4 Bomb = (Cost 30%) 
C5 (Self Destruction) = (Cost 80%)


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Me die my a bunch of rookies
> 
> Try to keep your head on.



Even so im singing in the rain > of blood you cocky fuck.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> my art is good as well, wanna make a paper clay mix?


no...i'm ood


@pein: i'm working on it...i have alot to make up, give me time...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey chill it hidan and its fine konan it took me awhile too and the rest of u should make yours now as well.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

I gotta make a list?  Well damn who wants to help me with that one?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> r u guys making your jutsu section this is the only way we will be able to simulate battles u know oh and konan if u need help let me know thats what im here for that goes to everyone.



:S How do I do manage I have 4 S-Ranked jutsu and 1 temporary A-Ranked jutsu?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Even so im singing in the rain > of blood you cocky fuck.



Hidan, it isn't raining, we are in Kumogakure not Amegakure.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

kakuzu make your chakra 300% and use all of your jutsu as well as some other elemental ones and make yours cost 30 chakra and the others 15 chakra.also you can put in basic jutsu for 10 chakra.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> kakuzu make your chakra 300% and use all of your jutsu as well as some other elemental ones and make yours cost 30 chakra and the others 15 chakra.also you can put in basic jutsu for 10 chakra.



Don't I have 5 chakra systems(hearts).

IMO 5 elements and threads make me broken enough.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hidan, it isn't raining, we are in Kumogakure not Amegakure.



Yeah but a blood showers in the forcast.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> r u guys making your jutsu section this is the only way we will be able to simulate battles u know oh and konan if u need help let me know thats what im here for that goes to everyone.


okay thanks

can you help me think of some more jutsu's so fare i got 4


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay thanks
> 
> can you help me think of some more jutsu's so fare i got 4



i can help you, i finished my list.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay great!


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay great!



which jutsu do u have currently?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

sure konan do u have these *Kami Shuriken - Paper Shuriken* and *Kami Umou - Paper Feathers (Unnamed)*


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

no i don't have thoughs thanks!

so fare i NOW have

water wall
subsatution
God Wings
Kami Shuriken
Paper Shuriken
Kami Umou


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

diedara if your here fight me so we can show them how this simulater works


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> no i don't have thoughs thanks!
> 
> so fare i NOW have
> 
> ...



ill help you

Konan's Chakra 200%

Substitution = 5%
Gods Wings = 10%
Paper Shuriken = 5%
Kami Shuriken = 10%
Water Wall = 30%
Kami Umou = 10%
Paper Tornado Shuriken = 40%
Scattered Paper Shuriken = 50%
Paper Shuriken Storm = 40%


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> diedara if your here fight me so we can show them how this simulater works



ok, 

i have 200% Chakra, i use Clay Bird, that costs 5%, i have 195% left.

now im flying on Bird, i Drop a C1 Bomb, that Costs 10%, i have 185% left.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> ill help you
> 
> Konan's Chakra 200%
> 
> ...


awesome thanks!


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> awesome thanks!



your welcome, plus you can combine water wall and paper shuriken storm to make it stronger at the cost of 70% of your chakra.

save list in your sig like mine is.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great so is evetone done so we can go on r nissions and battle


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay i will...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

if anyone else needs help with list, ask me, i know all current jutsu's for everyone.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

good job deidara now im going to ask you and konan to into recon and find bijuu and dont be afraid to use your jutsu i will go kill the hokage


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't I have 1500% chakra since each heart has a chakra system oh now I'm confused:S



Fin said:


> Yeah but a blood showers in the forcast.



I see what you mean...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi i have a better list for you.

Tobi 400% chakra

Substitution = 10%
Timespace Teleportation = 10%
Sharingan = 10%
Mangekyou Sharingan = 20%
Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan = 30%
Katon Goroukayu Jutsu = 10%
Katon Grand Fireball Jutsu = 20%
Katon Hellstorm Jutsu = 40%
Clone Grand Explosion = 20%
Bijuu Control = 30%
Tsukuyomi = 40%
Amatarasu = 60%
Susano'o = 100%


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

alright...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

ok, lets get on it konan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great list its balenced well


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> alright...



konan are you gonna put your list inside your signature?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> ok, lets get on it konan


alright...

i'm going to i'll do it right now...been busy


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> alright...
> 
> i'm going to i'll do it right now...been busy



oh ok, take your time.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay i got it...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay i got it...





Jumps on clay bird, lets find those bijuu.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

alright

does god wings justsu= 10%


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

such nice weather, so how was your childhood konan?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

.....hn......i...don't wont to talk about it...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain(total=600) engages in fight with hokage uses rinnegan -200 chakra 
Hokage(total=200) uses rasengan 
pain(total=400) uses *Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm - *25 chakra does 25 damage
Hokage(total=185)uses water missle does 10 damage
Pain(total=390) uses*Kuchiyose no Jutsu and Kokuangyou no Jutsu - does 80 damge*
Hokage(total=100)uses grand fireball jutsu does 30 damage
Pain(total=360)uses *Bunshin Bakuha and Kuchiyose no Jutsu -does 80 damage *
                            costs 40 
Hokage(total=20)uses fuuton rasengan doing 1oo damage
Pain(total=220)uses *Mizurappa - Violent Water Wave costs 13.5 does 25 damage*
*Hokage dies Pain wins*


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> .....hn......i...don't wont to talk about it...



oh sorry, well mine wasn't so good, but enough about that, i spot gaara, he has the 1 tail.

lets get him.

Engages in Battle With Gaara

Gaara hp:300, Chakra,300
Deidara hp:200, Chakra, 200

Gaara Uses Sand Shuriken (20 % Chakra)
Deidara Dodges, I Better End This Quickly, C3 Bomb (25%)

Gaara Takes 100 Damage from C3

Gaara Hp: 200, Chakra, 280
Deidara Hp 200, Chakra, 175

wanna help Konan?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

alright....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys ive killed the hokage my missions complete how about yours.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Me and Konan are battling Gaara, 1 Tail.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> if anyone else needs help with list, ask me, i know all current jutsu's for everyone.



Yeah I need help with one.  Ill rep you like hell.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

u should display the battle on the forum like i did


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also we need to look for Zetsu 

Pain me and you


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Yeah I need help with one.  Ill rep you like hell.



Hidan's Move list

Hidans Chakra = 150%

Immortality = 20%
Substitution = 10%
Three Bladed Scythe Slash = 20% (Get Blood From opponent or Harm Them)
Battle Pike = 20% (Just Incase Your Scythe Is Gone)
Jashins Curse = 30% ( Requires Blood From Opponent) ( Allows You To Harm Them By Harming Yourself)
Jashin's Judgement = 50% (Allows you To Kill Your Opponents that you got Blood from)


Put This list In Your Signature Hidan.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

wow great deidara your on a role i would rep u if i hadnt already oh and tobi got it im on my way.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Konan You May finish off Gaara.

and Thanks For The Rep ^_^


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

When i get back i want to battle one of you


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

battle me madara it will be great training and it will count as a mission complete for both of us.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Hidan get ready the gates are opening.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay i will,

paper tornado shuriken= 40%


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great bring him back here so we can extract the bijuu.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> okay i will,
> 
> paper tornado shuriken= 40%



Gaara is Out.

Thank you Konan For you Assistance.

Pein We Captured 1 Tails.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> great bring him back here so we can extract the bijuu.



Heres The Body, Let The Extraction Begin.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hidan get ready the gates are opening.



*dispatches three bladed scythe*

*Immortality = 20%*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

address me as Tobi not Madara

address me as Madara when i put Madara on my Title


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

got it tobi and great work deidara an konan u can increase your chakra and jutsu that was an A Rank Mission


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

*starting extraction at least 3 members needed i repeat all members report here to begin extraction of shukaku.*


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

im here for extraction


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

are you ready Pain


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

diedara u start extracting while me and tobi battle we will join u when we r done


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> *starting extraction at least 3 members needed i repeat all members report here to begin extraction of shukaku.*



wait intill beat you so called God


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

your move Pain


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain(total=625) enter battle with Toni 
pain uses *Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm does 25 damage costs 13.5*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

also since your tobi not madara you cant use any sharingan moves those r madara's


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Starts Extraction................


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*tobi*

Tobi use Space Time ninjutsu chakra=100%


Tobi= I'm not a fighter i'm a runner


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Kakuzu you fucking baka the gates are open.  Lets move!

First I.. thrust it out!

*Three Bladed Scythe Slash = 20%* 

With.. Great.. Force!

10.. 11.. 12..
Ive got 12.  Go after the target.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets run right for the Raikage *uses threads to swing through the roofs while the hearts follow*


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

That was the plan think you can follow it?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry i left...my computer went down


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

don't tell me the great god ran away


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Tobi use Space Time ninjutsu chakra=100%
> 
> 
> Tobi= I'm not a fighter i'm a runner


doesent matter pain used *Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique cost 15 damage 30 now you cant move u r trapped in genjutsu.*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain(387.5)uses *Daibakufu no Jutsu - Grand Waterfall Technique cost *17.5 dmg 35 if ur wondering how this works the dmage is always 2x the  cost.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Found you Raikage *grabs him with threads and takes his heart* your a mere child compared to Shodai Hokage.

Hidan lets go and collect the bounty.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hmph figures tobi ran off he must not have what it takes to defeat a god.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

so what are we doing....?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> doesent matter pain used *Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique cost 15 damage 30 now you cant move u r trapped in genjutsu.*



Tobi says= let me hurry in beat you

Tobi move his make to the side an activate sharingan


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Your greedy ass didn't give me any say in that one.

Lets just get it and get out.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> so what are we doing....?



well im extracting shukaku, tobi and pein are practice battling, while hidan and kakuzu are busy trying to get bijuu.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

oh okay i see...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain(587.5)stares at tobi's feet and uses *Daibakufu no Jutsu - Grand Waterfall Technique* does 30 direct damage at the cost of 15
Tobi(370)
Pain(587.5)sends out female body coceils other 5


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Your greedy ass didn't give me any say in that one.
> 
> Lets just get it and get out.



Yeah yeah, the guy is in Iwagakure so thats our next destination.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi use Space time Ninjutsu and also make 5 shadow clones


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

prepares to use rinnegan


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yeah yeah, the guy is in Iwagakure so thats our next destination.



Well hurry it up so I can get back to Jashin.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain(587.5)uses rinnegan cost 100 now attack with *Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile* x6 so 360 damage and 180 cost
Tobi(10)
Pain(307.5) this is it your almost dead.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi found something and sat down

Tobi says=Tobi so your that good ah


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

well since i'm not needed here right now...i'll go PM me if you need me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

no stay u need to practice battling u can train with me too


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi says=i don't have time for this i quit


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain finishes the fight with *Dai Kamaitachi - Great Cutting Whirlwind 15 cost 30 dmg *
*Pain WINNER*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Well hurry it up so I can get back to Jashin.



Oh no no no, not that 30min ritual, Hidan you know Jashin isn't real right?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

dont worry tobi that counts as a mission complete for us so we get more chakra and jutsu i think ill power down my jutsu a bit though.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

well im done extracting now.


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Oh no no no, not that 30min ritual, Hidan you know Jashin isn't real right?



Jashin IS real.

He's with us tributing the knowledge to kill in his own art.  

Must you always complain?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> no stay u need to practice battling u can train with me too


it looks confusing what you guys are doing...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great ill seal him into the statue


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Jashin IS real.
> 
> He's with us tributing the knowledge to kill in his own art.
> 
> Must you always complain?



Yes since those rituals are for nothing, what exactly does it give you immortality


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> it looks confusing what you guys are doing...


its really not here ill attack first 
pain(total chakra=600) uses sahdow clones cost o damage o 


now u try with your attack


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yes since those rituals are for nothing, what exactly does it give you immortality



How the fuck I get stuck with a bickering baka as yourself I don't know.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Its Been Sealed Into Statue Right Pein?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yes deidara would u like to train as well


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

i was just talking to Zetsu and he's geting ready


also i was just playing around with you Pain and next fight i will get series


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i was toying with u tobi if u want a real fight fight me as your true self 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes deidara would u like to train as well



maybe later, im exhausted,


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> How the fuck I get stuck with a bickering baka as yourself I don't know.



Your only here since I can't kill you.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> its really not here ill attack first
> pain(total chakra=600) uses sahdow clones cost o damage o
> 
> 
> now u try with your attack


 
okay...


Konan(total chakra-200) uses Paper Shuriken cost 0 damage 0


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

I love Konan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

good konan but the paper shuriken cost 5 and damage 10 
that is because cost X 2 = Damage  

and deidara get some rest you will need to be fully charged tomorrow.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> good konan but the paper shuriken cost 5 and damage 10
> that is because cost X 2 = Damage
> 
> and deidara get some rest you will need to be fully charged tomorrow.


 
oh okay i get it now!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

pain(550)great then i use rinnegan cost 100 damage 0


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

konan(190) Paper Tornado Shuriken cost: 40 damage: 80


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Konan lets fight i won't to see what you got


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> I love Konan


 
hey tobi she's my partner plus dont be sayin that around deidara a fights gonna breakout.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> Konan lets fight i won't to see what you got


okay but i'm still learning how to right all this stuff down, and keep track of it and stuff.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

konan tobi is gonna own u even i had trouble with him ok guys ill ref and keep score


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i got to go....later


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> hey tobi she's my partner plus dont be sayin that around deidara a fights gonna breakout.



i know but he needs to know who's Konan lover around hear

i'll fight him for her i got my starwars blade i'm ready


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> konan(190) Paper Tornado Shuriken cost: 40 damage: 80


Pain(470)attacks with x6 douton cost 105 damage 210


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*



Star Light said:


> i got to go....later



why she got a leave when it's my turn


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm about to go upgrage


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

never mind don't have to go...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

what do u mean


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

also we have a new rule

that rule is everyone need to have health bars


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

Yes Konan is backshocked


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

^^...hey

i thought i hade to go but turns out not right now..


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

like this this ############ where # could be 10 health


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Leader I got the bounty, but me and Hidan must remain in Iwagakure and lay for a while since the new Tsuchikage ordered the assassination of 2 visitors aka me and Hidan.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i know but he needs to know who's Konan lover around hear
> 
> i'll fight him for her i got my starwars blade i'm ready





She is not yours

............../??/)...........(\?`\
............/....//..............\\....\
.........../....//................\\....\
...../??/..../??\.........../?`\....\?`\
.././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\..
(.(....(....(..../.)..)..(..(.\....)....)....).)
.\................\/.../....\...\/................/
..\................. /........\................../
....\..............(............)............../
......\.............\.........../...............


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

How long are you staying on Konan


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't know...i think 3 more houres...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Konan are you tobi's Lover? hes like 150 years old. hes a p*d*p****


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

*1*.ok so here r the official rules for battleling 
*2.*you each have 1 health guege looks like this H(445)
*3.*and one chakra guege C(200)
*4.*you can only attack with up to 2 attacks at a time unless kekkei genkei is involved
*5.*you will post the cost of your attack
*6*.you will post the damage of your attack
*7*.Damage=Cost X 2
*8*.so overall your fights should look like this 
*9.* for every mission 5 is added to your health and chakra


Hidan(200)attacks with iblank Cost 20 Damage 50
Konan (150)attacks with blank Cost 5 Damage 10 
Hidan(190)attks with blank


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

She is mine
P


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

and everyone layoff konan let her choose her "lover"


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> She is mine
> P



when did she say this? 

oh yeah she didn't.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Konan choose Hidan


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

lets fight for her


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

........*backs up a few steps*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

just choose someone so we can get back to business and good job kakuzu you earned 5 health,5 chakra,and 1 new jutsu slot for killing the raikage


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain i haven't got a misson in a while so i was wondering can you send me and Deidara on a mission to take out Oro


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

So i can show Konan i'm better than BirdMan


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> So i can show Konan i'm better than BirdMan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

sure here is your breifing orochimaru has escaped from within susanoo he still holds his ring and i need deidara and tobi to retreive it so it will not fall into the wrong hands u have my permission to kill if nessecary.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> sure here is your breifing orochimaru has escaped from within susanoo he still holds his ring and i need deidara and tobi to retreive it so it will not fall into the wrong hands u have my permission to kill if nessecary.



im on a mission with that jerk?  

i can't stand him.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

You better not get in my way Birdman


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> You better not get in my way Birdman


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

all right u 2 stop it right now before i take the both of u on


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*


What was that are you saying you want to fight me


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> What was that are you saying you want to fight me



did you hear what pein said?


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 30, 2008)

well i gtg now, i'll see everyone later. pein could you tell konan i said bye ^_^


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

okey lets start the mission

Deidara and Tobi leave Akatsuki hide out


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

bye deidara...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

so konan u and deidara got a fling


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

Konan you should choose Hidan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Also tobi i need a mission report and i want to see the battle in a post please following the rules i set above.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yo kakuzu u want another kill


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> so konan u and deidara got a fling


 no.........


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi and Deidara mission*

Diedara and Tobi make it to one fo Oro Hideouts.


Tobi= I don't know were he is but some old lady said she saw a guy with snakes go in here Deidara


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

so konan who do u pick


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm not picking...

all i'v seen is fighting...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah their too hot headed they need be more chill too bad im not interested


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

exactly!....


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi and Deidara mission*

Tobi looks all around himself

Tobi= DEIDARA WERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

you didn't see...he had to go...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i should be interested


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> i should be interested


interested in what...?


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a newbie what going on here


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi and Deidara mission*

Tobi runs back to Akatsuki Hideout and sit down

Tobi: Pain Deidara left but i know were the hideout is also i think Konan can come with me


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

anyone there


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

you perhaps but im not sure i wont fight for u though i consider it pointless


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

can anyone see wat i am saying


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

oh...i see....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> anyone there


yup im the leader


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> can anyone see wat i am saying


yes we can see!


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

o good any room to join u guys


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yes i suppose i could be interested in you Konan.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> anyone there



I am Akatsuki's accounted Kakuzu.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> o good any room to join u guys


yes u coulld be an spy or a jinchuukiri


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i see...okay


do we have room for him pein?


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

i guess there no more room to join


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

so konan do you get what im saying


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> i guess there no more room to join


 u could be a spy or a jincuukiri


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah i get what your saying


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

i'll a jincuukiri


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

wait you could be Zetsu


i am Madara Uchiha Akatsuki leader


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

do u have a zetsu?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

you do huh so what am i saying?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

no we don't have a zetsu


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

you like me, but your not all that sure..?


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

sweet i love zetsu i be him then


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

yes i do but first come first serve and you were the first to come

Pain i need you to send Hoshikage a message and tell him Zetsu spot has been tooken but if he wants to be ninja or something write me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

correct so you should be zetsu. Also dont try to get konan it get old really quik and she's my "partner"


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

dont worry i not gona do that


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Star Light said:


> you like me, but your not all that sure..?


No im sure now so we will u be my "partner"


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

but before you become Zetsu you'll need a couple of things i'll send them to you


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

alright thx


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> No im sure now so we will u be my "partner"


sure....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

no i think u have the wrong idea


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i don't think i have the wrong idea


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

put this as your sig

also put this under your new sig

*Member Of Tobi7's Akatsuki
    Position-Akatsuki Spy
      Partner-none*


put this as your avatar


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

oh well then maybe we should tell deidra and tobi then


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay.......


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

thx tobi or madara


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

so Konan im heading back to the hideout want to come with me


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

i was trying not to ask this so i wouldn't look like a noob but i can find we i put the sig & avatar


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

okay, sure


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

can u help me out tobi


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

oh just go to user cp on the top toolbar and go to profile and options


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great r we gonna fly or walk


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

ok i'll try that thx


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*



hachiki said:


> thx tobi or madara




you also need to come on Naruto Forums atleast everyday

you have one of the important roles so don't let me down


your the spy so you also will get special privalges


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

i will have Pain send you your ring


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey tobi message deidara and tell him your fighting is over because konan chose me


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

i think i'm walking, i'm geting tired of fly every where


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i wouldnt know the feeling none of bodies has wings by the which body do u like the best.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

the one you have right now


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

go to User Cp and you will see a option that say custmize sig go to that and put that sig their


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

oh you mean yahiko yeah he's my favorite too he kinda resembles naruto a little aww man deidara is gonna get so pissed when he sees this


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

lol sorry i took so long my phone wont stop


----------



## Star Light (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah he is
i have to go see you all tomarow morning!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hello their zetsu im co leader of akatsuki hows it goin


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

good how about u lol


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

goodbye konan


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

there anyone missing or was zetsu the lates one needed


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> good how about u lol


aw you know leading and getting girls at the same time anyway does tobi have u on a mission now


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

is it just u or dose ever one like her


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yo tobi where r u


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

no not yet....Link removed


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

everyone but she picked picked me cus i dont constantly drool and i retain my composure


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

what is you doing talking to my girl i told you that in the beginig so called Godmad


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> no not yet....


great your first mission will be to get tobi7 for me if u complete this u will receive 5 chakra points,5 health points,and a new jutsu slot


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

o ok i see missing anyone other nins


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

say "what"


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah sasori we need one


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

ZETSU YOU NEED TO PUT YOUR SIG UP


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

alright  what ever u say boss


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

ight one sec


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> say "what"


got and set your sig to say *Member of Tobi7's Akatsuki*
*                                               Posistion-Member*
*                                               Partner-None *
*and *here is your ringto put it in your sig right click it got to the bottom and select properties then go to url and copy it then go to edit your sig and click the yellow mountain button at the top and paste it there


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

tell me how to put my sig up agin cuz i doing what u said before the sig not showing


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain this is Tobi and you've been messing with my girl while i been taking care of Zetsu 

You will die by my hands *not Madara* but Tobinod


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> what is you doing talking to my girl i told you that in the beginig so called Godmad


she picked me man weve been 2gether since childhood thats y we are "partners"


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> she picked me man weve been 2gether since childhood thats y we are "partners"




O yeah tuff guy


Than we will finish all this mess the next Akatsuki meeting


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

i will not fight over konan it was here desicion plus youll just quit again.   

and zetsu ask tobi7 he's better at explaining than me


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

so whats going on


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

she didn't choose yet she was just confuse their is no way my Konan will leave me


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*



dashing flames said:


> so whats going on



dude is trying to take my girl


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

o i didn't see that before it's there but like it's currpted there a box and a x in it


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

like i said tobi youll just run again


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

and i am the new member zetsu


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

and who is winning this battle for a girl

ur the new zetsu wel lthen should u fix ur sig to Member-zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

and she wasnt confused but do you really like her or r u just messin


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUmad


I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOU RIGHT NOW BUT WHEN KONAN GET BACK ONLINE WE WILL FIGHT

(SO BE READY)


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

i  got sad news the sasroi i got quit on us *sigh*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

their is no battle just two desperate fellows tryin to take advantage of Konan but i wont let that happen


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

if u wont let that happen pain then y r u doing it and IN it


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

(lets get back to role playing)

but first Itachi help him with how to put his sig on


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

lol the life and times of a ninja


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

there i got it to work


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

your right tobi we cant let a girl come between what we have and dont you meen help zetsu


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

who is the one that need help with his sig

nvm looks like we lost the sasori i picked or did we get a new one


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

o ya there one more noob act i much do


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

it was me but i am good now


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

good but put Akatsuki info in bold also your sig go first than underneith it is your Akatsuki info like all of us

anotherthing your not a member your the Akatsuki Spy witch is an important role

so put this

*Position-Member aKa Aktsuki Spy*

than you will become a member of Akatsuki


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

great zetsu's got it down now we need a sasori.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

but i have to go in half any hour how do i have by in after iam gone


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey tobi how the oro ring mission go was it completed


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

oh i can get a sasori easily then if thats all we need


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

good go ahead and do it also itachi can u get ahold of your partner kisame he hasnt been on.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

like this tobi


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

ill try my best to get him


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Pein give Itachi the sig and avatar i sent you than we can start where we left with roleplaying


*new rule
anything that you want to talk about or question you want to ask thats not apart of the roleplay put commercial for your title


This rule goes to all Akatsuki MEMBERS*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Zetsu put your ring underneith your sig also
do it like we have it also put the name of the ring like ours


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

i am gona start to act zetsu so if i put white= that the lift side taking i put black=that the right said talking


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

ring name?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

yeh that make sense

also put Commercial if were not roleplaying


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

thats a great idea and i already sent them to itachi but he liked the ones he had.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial how do i get here after i log off


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

*commercial*

yes i do like the ones i have now ive gotten messages saying there awesome


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

zetsu i need u to go spy on deiedara and kisame for me and also tobi i still need the report from the oro ring mission i gave u and diedara.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

white=on it


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hachiki said:


> Commercial how do i get here after i log off


u go to the roleplaying forums and click akatsuki ressurection.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Zetsu you will need to be here by 8:45 tommarow also itachi the other sig is more badass and it show more detail thats why i need you to get it


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

black=845 am?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial

so do we still have a sasori or did he quit cause that means i know two sasori the one i chose which is hiken and the one that came here+kakashi did he quit

dang dude i forgot to ask y did u set up the meeting to 8o a.m so early in the morning i sleep later than that


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Change your stuff for now itachi also the meeting is around 8:45 so that everyone can meet up with each other


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Kakuzu.   what the hell happened to him?

And you guys were fighting for Konan? lol  howd that turn out?


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial so it's 8:45 am?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial 


alright fine ill take them but u have to send them to me again and i know the meeting is to meet up with everyone but its hard for me to stay awake until that time wait this time is it P.M or A.M


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial right now it pm


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Your okey Itachi just come the earliest you can


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

The time zone here is 9:05 pm


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

here you can use these  
 you can use them both with this avatar


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial i got go but i might be a little late to tomorrows meet well no i am be really late i dont wake up til 12:00


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Pain i need you to send them pics to itach again


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

i will try my best to make it

srry pain but ill need the url like i did with the ring


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Fin said:


> Kakuzu.  what the hell happened to him?
> 
> And you guys were fighting for Konan? lol howd that turn out?


i won hidan


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> i will try my best to make it


do have your jutsu section made yet like the rest of us


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

oh crap no let me make it all better for this thread ill be redoing my sig so pain can u send me the url for those two pics


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Health 300
Chakra 300 

Jutsu=Amaterasu-Godness of the sun= take 50 chakra
Jutsu=Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu-Water Clone=take 5% chakra
Jutsu=Suirou no Jutsu-Water Prison=take 20% chakra but take 60% chakra for more than one person
Jutsu=Water Wall=take 20% chakra
Jutsu=Kage Shuriken no Jutsu=take 10% chakra
jutsu=Tsukyomi =take 50 chakra
Jutsu=Mizu Kawarimi-Water Replacement=take 20% chakra
Jutsu=Jigoku Geouka no Jutsu-Hell Fire= take 20% chakra(Illusion)
Jutsu=Susanoo-God of the Sea and Storms=take 310% chakra
Bijuu Control = 30%
Katon Grand Fireball Jutsu = 20%
Substitution = 10%
Sharingan = 10% 
here is your jutsu list itachi


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Konan choose Hidan



and its like my partner to toss the ball at me when im not here to pull my moves.

But congrats with that Pain.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial ight see tomorrow at the meet if i dont miss it


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks hidan yea she picked my cus i keep my composure and dont fight over sill stuff like that oh and that reminds me.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial
KK bye zetsu


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

here are the pics

use this as your avatar



use this as your sig



i'm still looking for the ones i sent you last time but use these for now


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Official Rule*

Its has come to my attention that sum members have benn fighting over konan and posting vulgar images and comments.This has to stop i know this is just playing around but it could get the thread deleted so please this is an akatsuki rpg so lets act like it i mean a little off topic convo is understandible even i can get into it but this has gotten out of control. anymore outbursts that r out of character or that just dont belong will be stopped thank u.

             Sincerly The 6 Paths of Pain and Tobi7


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Pain don't go lying to Hiden while i'm not here


she didn't pick him yet because she was already with me


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial
darnit i got different ones but will these ones work

pain have i been going off topic im just doing what ive been told


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

So what happened to Kakuzu?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*



dashing flames said:


> Commercial
> darnit i got different ones but will these ones work



no, use the other ones intill i find you the one i first post you


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Hiden i need you to start posting Commercial on your title when were not roleplaying


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

Commercial

dangit i have to redo it again


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

tobi7 read the new rule save the konan stuff for pn's and hidaan if u want a mission me and u could go retreive  oro's ring want to come that goes for every member


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

I wont be here long boss.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

i read the new rules but Hiden needs to know the truth


anyway i'm about to start roleplaying were i left off so go along with me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

ok you start


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi runs back to Akatsuki hideout and sat down

Tobi: Pain i found Oro hideout but Deidara left me so i need someone to go with me


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets go pain and tobi both leave "hey tobi since no other members are here you can be madara and use ems on him right?


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Ill be here at the hideout then.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi: yes i can but i still have to keep a low profile


Tobi and Madara see 9 Bandits on the way to Oro hideout


Tobi: you handle this one just don't use to much chakra


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 30, 2008)

*sits at the hideout**yawns*i wonder when they will be back


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Itachi wheres your new sig and stuff


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

bandits "u guys better get ready die" 
Pain "feel the wrath of a GOD" 
Engages battle


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know.  

I feel like tacos.  You?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Pain H(650) C(650) 
attcks with *Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm cost 15 attack 30*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi stands back and watch the fight

Tobi: make it quick


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Bandits H(870) C(200) use Kunai throw cost 2 damage 4
pain dodges activates rinnegan cost 100 
pain uses*Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile x6  cost 105 damage  210*
Bandits H(660) use kage shuriken cost 10 damage 20 
pain uses kage buushin 
Pain uses *Kuchiyose no Jutsu x6 cost 120 damage 240*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi looks at all the remaing bandits and they fall out


Tobi: you took to long Pain i think your losing your touch


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

Bandits H(420) C(188) use henge 
Pain H(650) C(325) uses *Raiton Kirin*
*                                          Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm*
*                                          Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile *
*                                          Goukakyuu no Jutsu - Great Fireball Technique*
*                                          Mizurappa - Violent Water Wave*
*                                          Kuchiyose no Jutsu*

*             total cost 155  Total Damage 435 *
*Pain WINNER*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

sorry tobi i just love toying with my oppents and i savor their PAIN


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

tobi where the hell did he run off to


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

Tobi:i need to talk to you


Tobi stands up



Tobi: i need to have a talk with Itachi send one of your bodys to Hiden and tell him to finnish this misson with you These are orders

Tobi disapear


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

got it hidan where r u


----------



## Duffy (Jul 30, 2008)

*Commercial*

Tommarow chapter will be= *ITACHI AND TOBI THE OTHER UCHIHA*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

gets tired of calling and continues by himself founds the entrance to orochis underground lair he uses a summon to eneter and test for traps suddenly pain here a familiar evil laugh it was orochimaru. Pain "ive come for the ring orochimaru hand it over now and just might spare you from gods judgment." Orochimaru "........" Pain "no then DIE. he then fires a *Raiton Kirin-Lightning Dragon* into orochimaru's heart Pain "it couldnt have been that easy suddenly pains second body see the real orochimaru sneaking behind him he then casts *Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique *genjutsu to freeze him temporarily pain then seals orochimaru in his ring with his forbidden sealing jutsu and bring him back to hq.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

hey hidan take this ring to hq for me i have to go somewhere


----------



## Fin (Jul 30, 2008)

Alright then.

After this life calls.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 30, 2008)

ok im going to train


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm...Is sasori taken yet ?.. *didnt have the time to look at all the pages*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

no he is not u can have him


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

NO YOU CAN BE SASORI you just half to obey by the rules


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

First i need to know how often do you come on Naruto forums because you need to come atleast everyday


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ill join as sasori..and as for getting on.. i am normaly on my laptop everyday unless my internet gos out or something like that..
and one more thing..Pein
Did you ever find kakuzu's ring ?..


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

make this your sig for now intill i fine a better one



put this on your avatar


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

i can work with the signature and avatar my self.. but i take the ring is a akatsuki leader thing ?..
*Makeing my signature in Ps right now*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Suigetsu126 said:


> Ill join as sasori..and as for getting on.. i am normaly on my laptop everyday unless my internet gos out or something like that..
> and one more thing..Pein
> Did you ever find kakuzu's ring ?..


yes and  heres yours it is tama(Spere) also


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

add *Member of Tobi7's Akatsuki*
*      Position-Member*
*      Partner-Deidara/aka -Deidara- to your sig with your ring above it *
and Akatsuki member- Sasori to your custom title


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you Nagato.. ill be sure to put it in there when i finsh my signature..


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

great and we have meetings throughout the day so ill get back to you on the times for those but other than that welcome


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

oh and sasori you will have to make a post following the template of your character.


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Background-Sasori has had a horrible past, comparable to Gaara's. When Sasori was around five years old, his parents left him and were killed by Sakumo Hatake. All of his life, Sasori has been lonely. He began to make puppets at the age of five, and even made puppets of his parents to get rid of the terrible loneliness he felt.

Sasori, known as Sasori of the Red Sand, is a missing-nin from Sunagakure. Sasori left Sunagakure twenty years before his introduction, but the background to his crimes is unknown. Flashbacks seem to indicate that his descent into darkness started when his parents died. As mentioned above, Sasori went so far as to simulate being with them by turning the Sand Village's malfunctioning puppets into puppets of his parents. This effort failed, (the puppets cracked) and he abandoned the puppets, although Chiyo kept them safe and upgraded them so they could be used in battle.

About twenty years before the start of Naruto: Shippuden, possibly due to being found to have experimented on people in an attempt to create human puppets, Sasori left the village. Sometime after leaving the village, Sasori joined Akatsuki and was eventually paired with Orochimaru. After Orochimaru left Akatsuki, Sasori was teamed up with Deidara, though he always carried a grudge against his former partner. He sent Kabuto Yakushi to spy on Orochimaru, but Orochimaru dispelled Sasori's jutsu and convinced Kabuto to join him. At one point, Sasori abducted and killed the Third Kazekage, converting the Kazekage's body into a puppet.  sorry if that sounded a bit akward,all i could think of o_O


Jutsu-

    * Puppet Technique
    * Iron Sand
    * Red Secret Technique: Performance of a Hundred Puppets
    * Iron Sand Drizzle
    * Iron Sand World Order


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

make sure you change your sig and stuff

also Pain i need you to have that stuff done by around 8:45


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok,i have it all finshed.but i am keeping my profile picture, i love it :|.
And Tobi,I whould be happy to make you a signature for this forum if you whould like.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> make sure you change your sig and stuff
> 
> also Pain i need you to have that stuff done by around 8:45


 finish what


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*



Suigetsu126 said:


> Ok,i have it all finshed.but i am keeping my profile picture, i love it :|.
> And Tobi,I whould be happy to make you a signature for this forum if you whould like.





YEAH LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

also madara help add on to the starting posts story and make it better


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

also Sasori make your Akatsuki info in bold like everyone else


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> also madara help add on to the starting posts story and make it better



think of something

i'm thinking but nothing seem to come to me right now


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, i am gona work on a signature for ya tobi ._.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*

i'm about to log out i will see you guys later on today


*(Sasori just pm it to me)*

*
Madara Uchiha aka Akatsuki leader is out*


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a sexy Sasori now do we?

Sweet.  Welcome.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*hi*

hi!im here!did i miss anything(i'm a girl)


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

also..i need to ask you a question.How do you put it the avatar and sig. and ring there?!? because i am new here


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i am back that way if we have another early meeting


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*orochimaru*

anyway,this is a bonus ok?
orochimaru
Namechimaru
Age:50 years old
Rank:S-ranked criminal
Village:hidden leaf,but now hidden sound
History:After leaving Konoha, Orochimaru joined Akatsuki, where he was teamed with Sasori. While what he did while a member of the organization is unknown, it is known that he tried to take control of Itachi Uchiha's body so as to gain the Sharingan. Itachi used his Sharingan to stop the attempt and severed Orochimaru's left hand as punishment. As a result of this failed encounter Orochimaru left the organization with his ring and a book containing all of the organization's secrets, and Akatsuki has hunted him ever since. At some point in time Sasori inserted Kabuto Yakushi into Orochimaru's ranks as a spy, with special interest in recovering the Akatsuki ring, though Orochimaru soon became aware of this and persuaded Kabuto to side with him instead. Orochimaru would go on to take over the Land of Rice Fields where he created his own ninja village, Otogakure, filled with ninja loyal to him. Orochimaru also built a number of secret bases throughout the Naruto world that he switches between on a weekly basis.
personalityrochimaru is a cold-blooded character concerned solely with fulfilling his own ends, and makes it his purpose in life to gain immortality by using everyone and everything around him like pieces of a game to get there. He compares life to a game of chess, ranking people like pieces and claiming that pieces must be sacrificed to accomplish a goal. He also enjoys conflict and unrest, becoming bored when neither is in motion. However, he does find conflict and unrest he is not causing useless, claiming that the people involved in it don't understand its true meaning. Ibiki Morino, when first seeing Orochimaru as a child, claims to have been terrified at the sight of Orochimaru, believing him to be a monster in human skin. Despite this, Orochimaru has a knack for winning otherwise desperate people to his cause, filling the void in their life with loyalty to him. He brands some of his most powerful subordinates with acursed seal that corrodes their body and free will in exchange for power. While many of Orochimaru's subordinates seem to admire and respect him, the reverse does not seem to be true. Orochimaru generally treats his subordinates as pawns, caring only for their ability to further his interests. The only ones he shows any sort of care for are those he intends to use as a host, and this too is only because they can prolong his existence.

Orochimaru is male, but speaks with a very formal female tone in Japanese to make him seem more sinister. In the English language dub, he is instead given a masculine, yet quiet and raspy voice.
Appearence:Naruto manga chapter 45
Naruto anime episode 27
kekkei genkai(bloodline):SNAKES!WHAT DO YOU THINK!
jutsuorpse Reincarnation (不屍転生 Fushi Tensei?, English "Immortality Jutsu")
Impure World Resurrection (口寄せ・穢土転生 Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei?, English "Summoning Jutsu: Reanimation")
Kusanagi Sword (草薙の剣 Kusanagi no Tsurugi?, English TV "The Grass Long Sword"
ring:'void'


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*orochimaru*

anyway,this is a bonus ok?
orochimaru
Namechimaru
Age:50 years old
RankS-ranked criminal
Village:hidden leaf,but now hidden sound
History:After leaving Konoha, Orochimaru joined Akatsuki, where he was teamed with Sasori. While what he did while a member of the organization is unknown, it is known that he tried to take control of Itachi Uchiha's body so as to gain the Sharingan. Itachi used his Sharingan to stop the attempt and severed Orochimaru's left hand as punishment. As a result of this failed encounter Orochimaru left the organization with his ring and a book containing all of the organization's secrets, and Akatsuki has hunted him ever since. At some point in time Sasori inserted Kabuto Yakushi into Orochimaru's ranks as a spy, with special interest in recovering the Akatsuki ring, though Orochimaru soon became aware of this and persuaded Kabuto to side with him instead. Orochimaru would go on to take over the Land of Rice Fields where he created his own ninja village, Otogakure, filled with ninja loyal to him. Orochimaru also built a number of secret bases throughout the Naruto world that he switches between on a weekly basis.
personalityrochimaru is a cold-blooded character concerned solely with fulfilling his own ends, and makes it his purpose in life to gain immortality by using everyone and everything around him like pieces of a game to get there. He compares life to a game of chess, ranking people like pieces and claiming that pieces must be sacrificed to accomplish a goal. He also enjoys conflict and unrest, becoming bored when neither is in motion. However, he does find conflict and unrest he is not causing useless, claiming that the people involved in it don't understand its true meaning. Ibiki Morino, when first seeing Orochimaru as a child, claims to have been terrified at the sight of Orochimaru, believing him to be a monster in human skin. Despite this, Orochimaru has a knack for winning otherwise desperate people to his cause, filling the void in their life with loyalty to him. He brands some of his most powerful subordinates with acursed seal that corrodes their body and free will in exchange for power. While many of Orochimaru's subordinates seem to admire and respect him, the reverse does not seem to be true. Orochimaru generally treats his subordinates as pawns, caring only for their ability to further his interests. The only ones he shows any sort of care for are those he intends to use as a host, and this too is only because they can prolong his existence.

Orochimaru is male, but speaks with a very formal female tone in Japanese to make him seem more sinister. In the English language dub, he is instead given a masculine, yet quiet and raspy voice.
Appearence:Naruto manga chapter 45
Naruto anime episode 27
kekkei genkai(bloodline)SNAKES!WHAT DO YOU THINK!
jutsuCorpse Reincarnation (不屍転生 Fushi Tensei?, English "Immortality Jutsu")
Impure World Resurrection (口寄せ・穢土転生 Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei?, English "Summoning Jutsu: Reanimation")
Kusanagi Sword (草薙の剣 Kusanagi no Tsurugi?, English TV "The Grass Long Sword"
ring:'void'


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

ummm did i miss something


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*sig*

hey can somebody give me a picture for my signature?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

well ur avatar i gave u was supposed to be ur signature pic but u can use it as both


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*sig*

how do you put it ontu the signature?


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ANOTHER BONUS!so here it is!
4th hokage
    * Age: 32 (deceased)
    * Rank: Hokage

Minato Namikaze (波風ミナト Namikaze Minato) was the Fourth Hokage (四代目火影 Yondaime Hokage). He had a son, Naruto Uzumaki, with Kushina Uzumaki. Soon after Naruto's birth Minato sealed the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox into Naruto's body. Doing so cost him his life, yet before dying he asked that the villagers of Konoha not see Naruto for the monster within him but as a hero who saved the village, a request ignored by most. Naruto has yet to learn of his relation to Minato, though the two share a number of traits that are frequently pointed out throughout the series.

In his youth, Minato was a student of Jiraiya. Prior to becoming Hokage, he was also the sensei of Kakashi Hatake, Obito Uchiha, and Rin. Minato's talent as a ninja was a rarity in Konoha, such that he is referred to as the greatest shinobi the village has ever produced. During the Third Secret Ninja Wars flee-on-sight orders were given to enemy ninja by their superiors due to Minato's ability to kill hundreds in an instant. This is a result of his Flying Thunder God Technique (飛雷神の術 Hiraishin no Jutsu), which allowed him to teleport anywhere without notice by use of a special seal. He also created the Rasengan, an incomplete technique he had intended to infuse with his own chakra. He was unable to do so prior to his death, yet Naruto is able to accomplish this feat in later years.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

the same way u put ur Member of Tobi7's Akatsuki
Postion-akatsuki spy
Partner-none

just do the same thing


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*fgdf*

i am now gonna speak nonsense
fbgdhgrnfhdusununfgvryrfusdfhmusreywrtgyhem8tfmhuvthrujvgngvfygfygn ygyrftnyyrtherehghgffgvcfrt4h


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

u messed up on ur sig dude*sigh*


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*is it okay?*

is it okay now?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

*laughs*its a little small how about u change that to ur avatar and ur avatar to ur sig just switch  them


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

hello every body


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

hello there konan have we meet yet


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*new*

you like my new look?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't think we have meet yet


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i still like ur avatar as a sig zetsu


konan i am the new itachi nice to meet u


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*whats that*

what's that?*sees a shadow moving*


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome itachi and nice to meet you too


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks
i like yours and konans


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*where*

where is the other members konan?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

*activates sharingan*wheres the shadow ow zetsu

hey konan are we having a meeting today


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

thank you zetsu


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i am not sure tobi said he wont be online for awhile, pein might get on later, but the other i'm not so sure about, i never got a messasge saying that there is a meating though


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*omg*


*Spoiler*: __ 



i will name you all the people who died:4th hokage,3rd hokage,all of the hokage exept 5th hokage,diedara,sasori,chiyo,parets of sasori,MANY others!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i didnt get a message either like last time i did but i missed the meeting my bad i fell asleep

zetsu in the manga i died o-well


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*there*

on the rock,through the bushes.also i need to go.you just put mail in my inbox if you need to say something important or sombody arriving.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i missed it too, i was there for some time but tobi never came on but then i had to leave.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*HPH*

I KNOW YOU DIED!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

alright zetsu


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Jul 31, 2008)

*why did you*

why did you kill your whole clan itachi?just put the answer in my inbox cause i'm going okay?bye!


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

stupid sasuke

ya but srry i wasnt at the meeting im only in real life a teenager and i have to be asleep or pretend sleep b4 my mom wakes up i was so close to getting on but i fell asleep


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm a teenager in real life too, i'm lucky anuff to remember my name in the morning...

its okay, i almost missed the meeting when i feel back to sleep i wock up seeing the clock and i had 4 min to get till the meeting


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

ya but i am a Young teenager konan

zetsu i dont think i should talk about my reasons in life


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

so am i, i'm onley 14...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i am only 13 lol  almost everywhere new i go alot of ppl r always older than me


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i forget username, but someone on this forum is onley 9


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i know a person that only 9 the first tiem i met her she had a naruto face avatar and a sig that said im a girl and im 9 none of u fucking pedos touch me

but where do u live


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i think that was her


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

thats the only person i know thats nine

and i live in Noble,Illinois where do u live konan

that would be cool f all the ppl in this thread lived in diffrent areas like states then we would be more like the akatsuki


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicago, Illinois


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

u live about maybe 2 hours away from me maybe 2 or 1 day depending on the driver


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah i guess so


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i wonder when "they" are comming "they"=teamates


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't know, possible and i hop cause i'm geting realy bored, soon


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

looks like one has shown up


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> hey tobi message deidara and tell him your fighting is over because konan chose me





i work too damn hard in this organization for nothing, is this why Oro left? because unfair treatment?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

who said were being unfair deidara


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

...................


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

the only akatsuki that are good to me are Hidan and Kakuzu. Everyone else is Mean.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

*walsk over to deidara and jabs him in the stomach*that would be the only time i have ever been mean to u i am new here


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm not trying! to be mean to you deidara


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

he most likely isnt gonna listen he already gave a list of ppl who he likes he didnt even add me to it and im new here so he cant decide already if he hates me


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> *walsk over to deidara and jabs him in the stomach*that would be the only time i have ever been mean to u i am new here



Clay Clone Explodes, im over here Uchiha, do you really think i'd fall for that?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

*sigh*...whatever...


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

Where is Pein, I Need To Give Him a Piece of my Mind.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

*acitvates mangekyo sharingan**tsukyomi*it doesnt matter if ur a clone or not know ur in my world*attackes all deidara's*


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

not here yet.....


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> *acitvates mangekyo sharingan**tsukyomi*it doesnt matter if ur a clone or not know ur in my world*attackes all deidara's*



tsukuyomi can only get one victim at a time. and once again, you missed itachi, didn't kisame tell you to be careful with those eyes?

Throws a C1 Bomb.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont know when pain or pein is getting here or whatever name he goes by

Maybe*teleports somewhere else* but also dont forget i can hit targets into genjustu as well*the clay bomb ends up next to deidara*


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> i dont know when pain or pein is getting here or whatever name he goes by
> 
> Maybe*teleports somewhere else but also dont forget i can hit targets into genjustu as well*the clay bomb ends up next to deidara*



Jumps out of the Way, I didn't come here to fight you, I Need to Confront Pein About Something.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

......*backs away*  try not to kill each other....


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

*deactivates sharingan*confront pein about what

i wont kill him konana im just trying to knock some sense into him for calling em mean  when he doesnt even know me

but he did leave a message on my thread callled the tobi show he said it was funny but poor deidara lol


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you guys having a fight?


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

no hidan we are perfectly ok


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

they are...i think...


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn I was just about to put some popcorn on.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> *deactivates sharingan*confront pein about what
> 
> i wont kill him konana im just trying to knock some sense into him for calling em mean  when he doesnt even know me
> 
> but he did leave a message on my thread callled the tobi show he said it was funny but poor deidara lol



Im Sick of Tobi, hes always Shit Talking, hes lucky he can use timespace, or else he would be dead by now.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

o-well nice back up konan that went directly against everything i just said T_T

hidan i would eat that popcorn if u made it

and deidara if u killed pain i would kill u but thats when pigs fly


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry........


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> o-well nice back up konan that went directly against everything i just said T_T
> 
> hidan i would eat that popcorn if u made it
> 
> and deidara if u killed pain i would kill u but thats when pigs fly



if i was able to kill pein, than you wouldn't stand a chance.

im not trying to kill anyone for that matter, i just need to talk to him about stupid tobi aka faildara.

madara has been around for over 100 years and still couldn't crush the leaf village even though Orochimaru someone half his age almost did it.


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a feeling I am completly not in this.

Back to worships :3


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont know if u guys know already but  Kakuzu was banded from Naruto Forums and madara said not give anyone the spot


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

alright.......


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

well i got to go i'll be back in a few houres...later


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Probably something to do with his fucking greedy ass antics.

Just like Kakuzu to do that.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

(left said) white= hmm


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Laaatter

Take it easy Konan.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

so whats been going on while i was gone


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone in here should read these two threads:

streetcardtrickswebsite

streetcardtrickswebsite


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

(the right said) black=kakuzu has been banded


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Just don't let Shroomsday know about the drug smuggling.


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont really think iu wanna know whats been going on anymore


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

right said black= besaid kakuzu band nothing much


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

alot of ppl have been getting banned often


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

lol i just me sig taking away for 1 week


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black= man and there's nothing i can do about
white=r u sure
black= yes i am, there nothing u can do about it
white=o..... ok


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

i wonder when pain well get here


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I g2g.

/zoom.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=bbl there a fight i wont to see


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

what the hell does bbl mean


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

hey i'm back


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

bbl = be back later


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

ok thanks konan


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

welcome....


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

lol u sound bored and sad at the same time


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm not sad but i am bored...


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

then dont be bored take a nap or something normally if im bored a go to sleep like im about to


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm doing something right now to keep me from being bored...i'm on a adobe


----------



## dashing flames (Jul 31, 2008)

oh and whats that


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

its kinda like paint but more high tec. its hard to explane...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Hidan lets go back the the hideout.


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

What happened to you brotha?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> What happened to you brotha?



I was held in the court of Konoha
I was banned for a week for apparently spamming and going off topic but fortunately the ban lasted for a day.


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn Kakuzu your ass probably complained and they couldn't take it.  Lets go back.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=sup miss anything


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

nothing much


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> Damn Kakuzu your ass probably complained and they couldn't take it.  Lets go back.



Yeah.

Turns out they meant to section ban me instead


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=hmm
black=[yawn]


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Turns out they meant to section ban me instead



But after we get back real life Jashin calls.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> But after we get back real life Jashin calls.



We are here, now you report the details of our mission and I'll put the money in the vault.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

God is in the TV........


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=hmm
black=zzzzz


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

what........?


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We are here, now you report the details of our mission and I'll put the money in the vault.



Yeah right.  You greedy ass will take it for yourself.  You send in the reports Ill put the damn money in the vault.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=let go see wat itachi up to
black=not yet i wont to see the zombie brothers go at it


----------



## -Deidara- (Jul 31, 2008)

This Is The New Shit, Stand Up and Admit.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=be back in an hour 
white= no wait
black= just shut up and let go 
white=then go aready


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

bye.................


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here

also if you have something to say Deidara than battle me


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

hey tobi....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Pain is here


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

hey pain ...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

hey konan what did i miss i had things to do today


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

not much...i just came back as well, and oh yeah i think we have a new member...not sure...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> i work too damn hard in this organization for nothing, is this why Oro left? because unfair treatment?


deidara im so sorry if there si any other girl from naruto u like we can add them cus were not takin just akatsuki now SORRY man


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah sasori and zetsu me and tobi got them set up last night


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

oh okay, alright


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah wre complete now so what r u up to.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

nothin much, just roaming the forum...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

same what members r here now though


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

just you me and tobi, itachi was here but i don't now where he went and fin and hachiki went to see what itachi was up too...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

-Deidara- said:


> if i was able to kill pein, than you wouldn't stand a chance.
> 
> im not trying to kill anyone for that matter, i just need to talk to him about stupid tobi aka faildara.
> 
> madara has been around for over 100 years and still couldn't crush the leaf village even though Orochimaru someone half his age almost did it.


 
yo deidara lets talk and know hard feelings about konan ok you r one of my favorite members.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

oh that sucks can u get them here please i need to talk to them


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

okay i can see what i can do

tobi said he was going to meet here but i don't now where he went to...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Official rule*

What shoomsday siad made alot of sense i have just noticed that we all do alot of double posting so im going to stop and i hope all of you choose to do the same because i dont want my members banned.


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

alright......


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

kool that would  alot


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

yep....


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

so do ya wanna rp since no one else is here and thats wat this thread is


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

ok u start konan or tobi


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 31, 2008)

*yawn*  anyone wanna go kill something?


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

tobi can start...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm here leader.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Tobi the good boy*

Tobi can start what


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

roleplaying


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

okey but new rule i am Tobi when i put tobi on my title i am madara when i put madara on my title


----------



## Star Light (Jul 31, 2008)

alright......


EDIT: man....i have to go, see you all tomarow...


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial/ NEW RULE*

also Pain i need you to tell Itachi to choose someone else to be because what i have plan won't make sense if itachi is alive


i'm about to start a new chapter


*Chapter= The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

EVERY ONE SIT BACK AND ENJOY THE CHAPTER DON'T POSE ANYTHING UNLESS YOU HAVE COMMERCIAL ON YOUR TITLE


ALSO I WILL BE PLAYING MORE CHARATERS THAN TOBI/MADARA

THIS IS HOW OUR ROLEPLAYING WILL BE FOR NOW ON

*1. WHEN YOUR ROLEPLAYING YOU HALF TO POST A PIC WHILE TALKING OR FIGHTING SO IT WILL SEEM MORE EPIC SIMILAR TO A MANGA

EXAMPLE= Konan uses angel wings*

[
*Spoiler*: __ 



IMG]http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/2424/1godsangelqg4.png[/IMG]




*ALSO WE NEED TO START LOOKING FOR PEOPLE TO BE OTHER NIJAS AND BIJUU SUCH AS SAKURA AND THEM*

*
I'M ABOUT TO START THE CHAPTER ANY QUATIONS TYPE IN COMMERIAL ON YOUR TITLE*


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter 1: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yo im back what r we doin right now


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

*Narrator*: After the first Akatsuki meeting sence Akatsuki was defeated by Naruto and his friends Tobi talks to Pain outside the hideout while noone is around

Tobi: Alot of things has happened sence two years ago, and who would have thought Naruto would master sage training and beat you

*Narrator*: Pain turns around and looks at Tobi



*Narrator*: Pain looks at Madara with nothing to say also it starts to rain

Madara: But that is the past we will look towards our future i want you to tell the other members the new plan and i will be back soon.




Page 1


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Pain "the only reason he defeated me was because his friends told him the secret of the rinnegan if he wouldve fought withought that information he would be dead."


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

pain i need you to follow the new rule also you are supose to put *Chapter 1: The Meeting Uchiha Choice* in your title


let me finnish this chapter by myself so i can show you


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter One - The Meeting*

Pain looks out past the hideout madara "my only goal is


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter 1: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

*Narrator*: konan appear outside the Akatsuki hideout

Konan: The only reason why Naruto beat Pain is because Pain lost focus, Pain can never loose a fight he is immortal




Tobi: Just make sure it dosen't happen again we can not fail this time around

Page 2


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

Pain wait tilll you i post so you can see whats happening also you can sit back in enjoy let me do this chapter so i can show every one my idea of how our roleplay will start


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Pain " i did not lose focus i just saw something in that uzumaki child that reminded me of how i was as a child


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

First i need you to erase your konan shut up thing just keep the part were you said he reminded me of something when i was a kid (that was great i love that part)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

ok i did it


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

*Narrator*: Pain and Konan walk back in the hideout while Madara go to some place were is he going and what do he need to take care of?


Madara: i knew you would be here


Voice: what do you want

Madara: where are the others


Voice: i can care less were they are right now so what did you come here for


*Narrator*: Madara take a seat on a rockside




Madara: So one of your hideouts is located in the HiddenStone Village anyway i need to talk to you Uchiha Sasuke




Page 4


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

Pain and Konan reach the hideout in the hidden rain
konan "where did Madara go"
Pain"i could care less" jumps down to the bottom of the hideout
Pain"im glad he's gone he just gets in my way."


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well,Looks like I missed quite a bit.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

pain "hello suigetsu tobi left"


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

*Narrator*: take place back to Akatsuki hide out The Akatsuki are all gathered around

Pain= Is everyone here

Zetsu dark side: only the ones who was defeated in battle

Zetsu white side: listen to how that sound only the one ones who was defeated in battle no one can understand that

Zetsu dark side: shut up  

Kakuzu: i don't really get how were back into human world

Pain: Zetsu brought you all back to life with a ninjutsu

Hiden: so your telling me we was brought back by ninjutsu............i don't believe it my God brought us back


Zetsu light side: you never died Hiden you were just buried under rocks


Pain: ENOUGH!

Pain: we need to get back focus and you all need to know our new plans



page 5


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

i never left i was just writing the next page also delete that page you just made
i have a plan so our whole roleplay will make sence just sit back and enjoy the chapteri'll tell you when to help


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

u shouldnt be more than 2 charcters atleast let other people in also if u want to tell the story only tell it for the characters who arent here


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

i half to tell the first chapter so i can make this whole thing make sence
when i get done with this chapter everything will come together

i promise


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

fine but what do i do


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Jul 31, 2008)

i might have  place to suggest for the meetings..a place where it whould be easyer to talk..


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

you choose 1 more person to be

example= for now on i will be Sasuke and Tobi

AFTER I FINISH THIS chapter we will discuss on how we will all do the next chapter together

(this chapter will only take about two more pages)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

fine i choose to have converstions between with my bodies


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Chapter: The Meeting Uchiha Choice*

Pain: our new plan is to capture the Jinchuurki like last time but this time we will need to search for the vessles that contain them


*Narrator*: Zetsu talks to himself again while Pain still talk to the whole Akatsuki


Zetsu light side: i don't get it what do he mean?




Zetsu dark side: when Pain was defeated the King Hell Statue broke in half unleshing all the spirits of all the the Jinchuuriki and now all 8 of them seald themself into new bodys so we need to search for their new body.

Zetsu light side: you said something about unleshing their spirits. So i was thinking why wasn't they phiscal form unleashed?

Zetsu dark side: i don't know all the facts but it was said to be because the statue was not summoned before it broke so that was the side effect and it was also said it was because Uzimaki guy did some kind of jutsu. But i don't know which is true.



Zetsu Light side: so the 8 Jinchuuriki can't get back in their phiscal form anymore?

Zetsu Dark side: noone knows yet.


Pain: that is our mission we will search for the new bodys


*page 6 last page of chapter*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

r u done yet


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

yes i got tired also i will finish that sasuke and madara thing  next time 

also how do you'll like it (i worked hard to find away to organize it)

i'm going to do that sasuke and madara talk alone when we start on chapter 3 

anotherthing now we need to search for people to be new bijuu


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yes it was cool but you should try to involve everyone a l ittle more though


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

You needed to see me Pain?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yes no double posting and stuff like that so you dont get banned and stuff


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah Shroomsday told me first in risk of not being stupid.

and then saw our rp and was like holy bajesus!


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

everyone will now be apart of it for now on but we will half to find people to be bijuu


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

also what is double posting again


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

hey tobi can i have a side story for pain


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Where the hell is Kakuzu this time?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

maybe banned again


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Womp Womp Wooooomp


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

heh wonder y he got banned did he say?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry yall i had to go talk to my future e wife


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=how it going
black=sorry for not being here but i need something to eat


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

hey zetsu and that better not be konan tobi


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=i got a massage from konan saying u wonted to see me pain


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> hey zetsu and that better not be konan tobi



maybe Konan or someone else but i'm not telling you


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white= i failed to see y she so cool
black=just shut up


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

hmm now i know its not konan and zetsu no double posting ok i dont want u banned


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=k...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

wheres tobi at


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=hmm
white=i was wondering that myself


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Probably for being Kakuzu.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

what is doudble posting i forgot?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah he prolly got cought by konoha aka(mods)


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Back, so leader what did you need us for?



Tobi7 said:


> what is doudble posting i forgot?



Its having 2 posts in a row.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm your leader call me Mister Tobimad


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh.. well damn.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

tobi your not leader of all of akatsuki your just leader of me plus i started the rpg so im leader and kakuzu no getting banned anymore ok.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=i was wondering do we have a Sasori


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 31, 2008)

*Kisame reports for duty* any missions for me boss?


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

I said i'm leadermad


call me Mister Tobi



*Spoiler*: __ 



JUST PLAYING





BUT I AM LEADER THOUGHT BUT CALL PAIN LEADER


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah he was here earlier and tobi I AM AKATSUKI'S LEADER u r my secret leader and kisame i need you to be here more often if its possible


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Madara you are the mastermind whereas Pein is the leader.



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> tobi your not leader of all of akatsuki your just leader of me plus i started the rpg so im leader and *kakuzu no getting banned anymore ok.*



OK.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

also what do all of you think of the begining of Akatsuki Ressurection


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=any word on the bijuu
black=the akatsuki ressurection i like it


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

I g2g guys.

later. 

/zoom.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yes now all of you choose a bijuu to find


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Me and Hidan will go for the 2 tails(due to our prior experience) and the 8 tails.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black= i am not going to attack it but let me keep an eye on the kyuubi


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Hidan wants to fucking sleep cause his girlfriend drained him out all day.  Youll have to this one on your own you greedy basterd.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> I think Hidan wants to fucking sleep cause his girlfriend drained him out tonight.  Youll have to this one on your own you greedy basterd.



I can handle the Nibi alone, but the Hacbibi may need out flawless team work to take down.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

i got the ninetails


----------



## kisamefan4life (Jul 31, 2008)

i call the 4 tails, but im going alone, no back up needed.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=that a fight i wont to see pain vs kyuubi


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I can handle the Nibi alone, but the Hacbibi may need out flawless team work to take down.



Well go to the couch and pop a sqwhat ill be back in like 20 minutes.

Shes still here.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> i got the ninetails



Be careful he might do what he did 50 years ago.



Fin said:


> Well go to the couch and pop a sqwhat ill be back in like 20 minutes.



We'll need to rest today since we have to interrogate *a lot* of people to find out Jinchuriki.



> Shes still here.



For someone who wastes 30mins on a non existent Jiashin you do well w/ the opposite sex


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=the 9 tails is strong but the weak host he is in makes it easyer


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

hachiki said:


> black=the 9 tails is strong but the weak host he is in makes it easyer



Isn't the host Uzumaki Naruto?

If so then we are in for the same trouble we had 50 years ago.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=then it's a good thing pain the one going after him


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*Commercial*

i am really the leader but i hide myself from the shadows because i didn't won't anyone to know yet


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

hachiki said:


> white=then it's a good thing pain the one going after him



Didn't Uzumaki Naruto beat Pein 50 years ago with Senjutsu, the Kyuubi and the jutsu of the 4th along with his usual stuff?

I think we should get him last seeing as the statue will crumble if we seal him before the rest and it will be a hassle keeping him still.



Tobi7 said:


> i am really the leader but i hide myself from the shadows because i didn't won't anyone to know yet



According to the side text you are the mastermind which is better.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=agreed
black=disagree


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah tobi your the brains im the brawn im also a better leader because you couldnt even lead the uchiha and konoha right they both betrayed u.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=wait a sec how am i double posting kakuzu?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yeah tobi your the brains im the brawn im also a better leader because you couldnt even lead the uchiha and konoha right they both betrayed u.



That was a low blow



hachiki said:


> white=wait a sec how am i double posting kakuzu?



I was referring to myself.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

black=o
white=anyway i still think kakuzu idea is best to do
black=living the the 9 tailed to do wat it did late time to us is a bad idea


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

I have returned       .


We still doing the mission?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry it had to be said plus i want all of you to find your bijuu/jinchuukiri and bring them here too sign up.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*tobi the good boy*

They betrayed me they are trash according to great ninjas and if yall betray me yall will also be consitred trash

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 31, 2008)

Fin said:


> I have returned       .
> 
> 
> We still doing the mission?



Yeah, but me and you are taking it easy since we will have to interrogate a lot of people to find out targets.


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*New Rule*

*This is a new rule i want everyone to refer to me as Tobi the good, goofy,and weak Akatsuki member
the only ones who know the truth is Zetsu, Konan, and Pain. only them can call me Madara leader unless i tell one of you that i'm Madara.*


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

dont worry tobi i will lead us to greatness with u by my side


----------



## Fin (Jul 31, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yeah, but me and you are taking it easy since we will have to interrogate a lot of people to find out targets.



Sounds good to me.

*grabs the remote*

ehh  I think after my 'ritual' w/ my girl Jashin can kiss my white ass for a bit. *stretch*


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white= and so it begins
black=dosen't itachi know?


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

k im am going to go search for bijuu but i will have my bodies check on you guys.


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=can i come if u do find him that is a fight i can't miss


----------



## Duffy (Jul 31, 2008)

*tobi the good boy*



hachiki said:


> white= and so it begins
> black=dosen't itachi know?





Itachi is dead

he was not a real Akatsuki member he was just watching my moves
so from now on Itachi will no longer be a member of Akatsuki.

besides the roleplay won't go right if Itachi is alive also


tell dashing flames to choose someone else in Naruto he can make up his on ninja also or be a person who has a bijuu sealed inside them


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=i have giving  bashing flame the massage


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2008)

dude all of akatsuki was revived so he cant be dead


----------



## hachiki (Jul 31, 2008)

white=so what u wont me to tell him nvm
black =yes tell? black=no don't tell black= maybe tell him?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Are we allowed to mention spoilers?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> dude all of akatsuki was revived so he cant be dead



it wont be right if he's alive besides he won't be in Akatsuki if he's alive also and it just won't seem right unless someone is controling him with some kind of jutsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=madara's right
black=or is he
white=is he
black=i dont know


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=i guess we'll talk about the itachi later on 
white=but i sent him an e-mail aready so he well mustly dring it up


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

I am controling Itachi with my Sexy dance, strip death jutsu.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i guees your right so can dashing flames be naruto


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*tobi the good boy*

All i'm saying is that Itachi was not really an Akatsuki member and notice how Madara didn't say Itachi or Orochimaru name.







all i'm trying to say is it wouldn't make sense if itachi is alive.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

it's up to you if you want him to be Naruto or not your the leader


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

alright then im going to go get dashing flames to be naruto.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=should i send a massage to him or would like to tell him yourself


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

also i want all of you to update your jutsu section your akatsuki not babies so make your health and chakra 500 and have a minimum of 12 jutsu. Also zetsu you tell him.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white= i need to put down 12 jutsu's 2


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

no because your not really a fighter


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=o ok gtg
white=c ya later


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yo deidara lets talk and know hard feelings about konan ok you r one of my favorite members.



yeah, well i don't care anymore konan was never interested in me and she was all i liked from naruto, i guess i have to go back to my clay.................


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

i didnt know is there anyway i can make it up to u. oh and tobi/madara look at your boy gettin owned by the eight tails 



*Spoiler*: __ 




[


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 1, 2008)

*why*

WHO REPLACED ME!!!!!?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry but you werent around would you like to be a bijuu instead


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

D= im no longer itachi as well


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

crap u should be naruto


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

alright ill be naruto just how will i do my sig theng and jutsu does he even have more than 9


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah ill give u the sig and stuff


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

ok r u gonna pm that stuff to me


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

no ill just put it here


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

nah i can handle the avatar and the sig pic


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

here for your sig and for your avatar


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

aw man i like the ones i got


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

then keep em just put mine ina spoiler box i like yours


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

nah tooo late for that i went ahead and changed em


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

well ok i guess at least we got the jincuukiri im gonna fight.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hidans in da house.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

hey hidan did u get my message


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

i shall kill u all


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

A msg was never sent.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

i refuse to be beaten today the only reason you be me is because i got destracted by how you reminded me of me as a child.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 1, 2008)

so ill still kill u


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

well do that later u post dialaugh with the ninja from konoha and stay out of the akatsuki talk since your not in it and if u want to chat just pm


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome tobi also im about to leave but tell all akatsuki members to STAY ONLINE as long as possible until i return i have new missions to give out


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercial*

i don't see any members also i want to fight you as Tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

KillamriX88 i was wondering how your doing


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=zetsu is here
black=hmm


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercial*

Zetsu your sig got banned too


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=ya for a week lol
black=how long for u, aweek as well


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercial*

mine for 2 weeksnod


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=that suks


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercial*

i don't know man i got a weird feeling that i'm going to get banned for about a week and *also do anyone have Naruto Shippuden Accel 2?*


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey good boy.

Sup?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

*tobi the good boy*

i'm good i'm just weired about getting bannded


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Whys that?  You think your about to?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

i think i'm going to get banned soon it's just a weired feeling i have


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Well thats a strange feeling to have.  Have you done anything bad?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=sorry i went out to get somthing to eat 
whiteso y do u think ur gona get band madara


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

what have done bad tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

i hope i don't but i think and i don't know if i did anything wrong


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

I think Tobi needs a hug.

So Pein.  Do the honors.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=that kinda homo hidan


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

never and just dont double post or have a too big sig and your fine


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=gtg
black come on let go already
white=later


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

so what up everyone


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Sex, Jashin, and Rock em sock em robots.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

well hidan that was interesting anyway here is the list of akatsuki members in order of importance and power 
1.Pain/Madara
2.Konan
3.Kakuzu
4.Hidan
5.Deidara
6.Kisame
8.Sasori
9.Tobi

also naruto you will need to gather other ninja to fight on your side


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome 4th


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> well hidan that was interesting anyway here is the list of akatsuki members in order of importance and power
> 1.Pain/Madara
> 2.tobi
> 3.Deidara
> ...



0.0 I totally outclass anyone in Akatsuki save you, Madara and Itachi.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

umm awesome 1rst but darn gotta share with madara and i fixed kakuzu because u complete all of your missions perfectly plus have u found anyone to be the hachibi or bijuu yet?


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> 0.0 I totally outclass anyone in Akatsuki save you, Madara and Itachi.



Maybe your greedy ass will give me more respect?

You wanna do that mission now?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> umm awesome 1rst but darn gotta share with madara and i fixed kakuzu because u complete all of your missions perfectly plus have u found anyone to be the hachibi or bijuu yet?



I haven't yet, IMO we should find someone to be the Hachibi till we know what it is fully capable of.



Fin said:


> Maybe your greedy ass will give me more respect?
> 
> You wanna do that mission now?



First we start searching for the Nibi, then the Hachibi since rumors have it that he is really strong.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

great u guys do that ill revise this thread and make all rules clear.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I haven't yet, IMO we should find someone to be the Hachibi till we know what it is fully capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> First we start searching for the Nibi, then the Hachibi since rumors have it that he is really strong.



I guess our slackings called off.  

Eh well.  Lead.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Official Rpg Rules v.1*

These r the official rules set to keep this rpg running smoothly
*1.*no double posting
*2.* if u r of topic put commercial at the title of your reply
*3.*The rpg will be seperated into chapters when you r posting in the rpg put 
   the title of the chapter in the title of the post.
*4*.When you enter combat you MUST follow the template below 
  Konan- H(500) C(500) uses gods wings cost 25 damage 50 
  Pain - H(950) C(950) uses mizurappa cost 35  damage 70 
  Cost X 2 = Damage 
*5.*In battle post pics of your characters attacks and action to make the 
   thread more dramatic.
*6.*Try your best to stay in character at all times 
*7*.When a mission is assigned and completed you gain 25 health and chakra 
   as well as a jutsu slot
*8.* all users must have a list of at least 12 jutsu their character can use
*9.*the minimum damage for an attack is 0 
*10.*the maximum damage for an attack is 200
*11*.also affinity weaknesses and strenghths apply
*12.*only two jutsu can be used at a single time.
*13*.If u have a problem or suggestion with anything in the thread message me
     and leave me your ideas.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Kakuzu we'll have to do it later.  I g2g.  Later guys.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=hey i am back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

hello zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=anything i missed besaid the rulez u put up


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

nope nuttin much but i need u to message everyone and tell them there is an official meeting tomorrow at 12:00 pm eastern time.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=on it
white=pain sama who is our sasori


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

go back a little bit and youll see


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Fin said:


> I guess our slackings called off.
> 
> Eh well.  Lead.



Alright, lets head to the black market.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=done pain sama i have inform all the akatsuki of the meeting


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercial*



Tobi7 said:


> i think i'm going to get banned soon it's just a weired feeling i have





Tobi7 said:


> i hope i don't but i think and i don't know if i did anything wrong



If you don't flame, go off topic, double, triple post+, flame bait and spam you won't get banned I am talking from experience as I have been banned for all of those in the past.

BTW don't make too many dupe accounts ether.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> well hidan that was interesting anyway here is the list of akatsuki members in order of importance and power
> 1.Pain/Madara
> 2.Konan
> 3.Kakuzu
> ...



im fifth


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

where do you want to be


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

i have decided i want to fight you Deidara as Tobi


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> where do you want to be



i should be in atleast 4th, i helped ppl with jutsu lists, i helped capture and seal a bijuu. i get my jobs done right away.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i have decided i want to fight you Deidara as Tobi



don't talk to me.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

true deidara you r a worthy asset to the team and have proved your self countless times new list
1.Pain/Madara
2.Kakuzu
3.Deidara
4.Hidan
5.Konan
6.Kisame
7.Sasori
8.Zetsu
9.Tobi


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> true deidara you r a worthy asset to the team and have proved your self countless times new list
> 1.Pain/Madara
> 2.Kakuzu
> 3.Deidara
> ...



thanks 

i wonder what konoha is up to?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=not much from wat i ve seen


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

they know nothing of our plans and lets keep it that way until we gather all of the bijuu also for new missions deidara pick a bijuu to find and zetsu im going to the hidden rain to deal with personal affairs


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=understood


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=there something about the hachibi i dont trust 
black=yes i agreed seein how we dont no much wat he can do
black=i an gona go to the cloud vill and spy on see wat i can uncover

bbl in hour


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> they know nothing of our plans and lets keep it that way until we gather all of the bijuu also for new missions deidara pick a bijuu to find and zetsu im going to the hidden rain to deal with personal affairs



ok, im going after the 4 tails, not naruto 4 tailed mode. lol


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

*pain* reaches hidden rain enters his hq 
*Rain Jounin* "Pain Sama we have intruders"
*Pain*"Who dares disturb the will of God"
*Rain Jounin*"two ninja from hidden stone they r highly skilled"
*Pain* "fine i will show them the wrath of god myself"
*Pain* leaves and has two bodies go to the south and two to the east he has the other two go directly to the stone ninja using his chakra detecting rain.He spots the stone nin.Activates rinnegan the battle will soon begin.
Pain uses to chakra disrupting swords and stabs the stone nins
*Stone nins*"what the hell how did u find us"
*Pain*"when u intrude on gods domain u must be be PUNISHED"
sends fuuton current through the blades and obliderates the stone nin.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

hey sorry i'm on late i was at a friends house, no internet there.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

coming back from the cloud vill, zetsu in a stone wall watch's pain


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=konan sup


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Rain jounin*"we have just received received word the stone village is retaliating against us for killing their kage"
*Pain*" just as i suspected let me get another team to deal with that i will go to the stone village myself to take care of these insects." 
pain uses water telorport no jutsu to get to  the hidden stone village he carefully infilitrates using henge.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

zetsu sink into ground towards the stone vill to see wat pain has plan


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

pain moves through stone village freely through water pipes he senses a familier chakra and follows it there he finds the three tails a large wolf bijuu with no host it lunges for pain. 
*Pain*"God will free you of this world" uses *Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile *
he severes on of the three tails legs making it imobile.
*Pain"*Zetsu i know your here bring this to the akatsuki hideout and begin extraction ill meet up with you later after i finish my work here."


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

so what did i miss?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=ok pain sama
black=come on let go


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

konan u r missing my solo story


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

white=the 3 tailed is awaits sealing pain sama
black=call me when u r ready i'll be at the cloud over seein the hachibi


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry, i'm reading it


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

kool and zetsu im on my way


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=akarsuki had final started to move 
white=it well end differently this time
black=aye


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

grteat im back i had to leave the stone my target wasnt there


----------



## hachiki (Aug 1, 2008)

black=i can't seem to find the hachibi
white=i dont think he's in the cloud anymore


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

thsnk you konan u can come next time


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

alright....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah so whatr u doin now starlight


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

nothin realy


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah me neither i was thinkin of finishing my solo story but im i dont wanna right now


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

i see.......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah do u wanta pm or sumthin


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 1, 2008)

1st.Bom chika wa wa <.<
2nd.Any of you willing to listen to a idea of mine ?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

listening....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

sure even god has his deciphles


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

great hows it goin tobi did ya see my side story


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

hey tobi...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh it was great also what is going on with the search for bijuu thing?


*hey Konan*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

i found the three tails it had no host and i have a naruto now


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

i didn't now we had naruto?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah he's the old itachi dashing flames


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

oh okay...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah so now all we need is konoha nin and hawk


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

okay......


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry about that.. had some stuff to do..
Moveing on with my idea,i was thinking of useing a chat box site to use for meetings.i figured that it whould be easy on us ...
What do you think ?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

Pain finishes the extraction with zetsu and seal the beast inside the statue
*zetsu*&quot;that makes two&quot;
*pain*&quot;yes soon the wrath of god will be carried out on this disgusting world.&quot;
*Zetsu&quot;*where r u going next ?&quot;
*pain* &quot; to the hidden sand another piece we require is there&quot;
*zetsu*&quot;a bijuu&quot;
*Pain&quot;*no information it posseses great skill in genjutsu,&quot;
*zetsu*&quot;on what?&quot;
*Pain*&quot;something i need to fufill my goal and bring peace to the world AS GOD&quot; 

Pain uses water telorpt no justu to eneter the sand village. He casts a genjutsu arround himself to appear invisible. He entered the kazekage's room and went through files until he found the one he required he takes the papers to the hidden rain to be analyzed.
  rain anylist " we have decoded the message the message god"Pain "perfect this is exactly what i need to take control of the rinnegan"rain analyst " it says that once u destroy your inner emotion and attachments your rinnegan will gain full power and ability"Pain " then i will be able to use those THOSE jutsu"rain analyst"yes god"Pain"then that leaves you with no purpose be judged by GODS HAND."rain analyst " guaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh"Pain "madara must never learn of this" Next installment "THOSE JUTSU"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds like a good plan do it


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah sounds good


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 1, 2008)

if anyone wants to try the chat box.. 
xat.com/villageofsecrets ...


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds good!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

ok im goin now


----------



## Star Light (Aug 1, 2008)

gtg later....


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 1, 2008)

...so that is me and tobi left ?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

goodbye konan


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cya pain and konan ..


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

im stayin here


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Saddle up boys Hidans here.

Wheres my partner now?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yo wat sup hidan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Hidan I did my research on the Hachibi and I think its best if we go for him after more is known about him after he stops fighting in his current match.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i agree with kakuzu if u guys die again i cant bring you back u know


----------



## Duffy (Aug 1, 2008)

the person who i made Jugoo is here also i'm talking to him on the phone

interduce yourselfs


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

yo im pain akatsuki leader


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commercail/Hidan*

Me and my girl are gonna experiment a little.. see me and her are rockers.. basically always in black and what not.. but her sis is a wigger person thing it.  They both have a skinny figure so shes gonna dress in that while I dress in my usual wordrobe and go around the popular mall in this city.

I wonder whats gonna get passed? 

Im kinda hoping shit talk.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hidan I did my research on the Hachibi and I think its best if we go for him after more is known about him after he stops fighting in his current match.



Its your say.  If all fails its not my word to Pein.  Its yours Kakuzu.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 1, 2008)

i think hhe's right though so just go after the five tails until we learn more


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> i think hhe's right though so just go after the five tails until we learn more



I think its better if we go for the 8 tails after the 2 tails since they are in the same country.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Is anyone else assisting our missiondriven asses with this?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Fin said:


> Is anyone else assisting our missiondriven asses with this?



Nah, they've been assigned different countries, we have been assigned the lightning country therefore we must hunt for all the Jinchuriki or Bijuu we find here.

We may get back up if one team finishes getting their Bijuu/Jinchuriki.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nah, they've been assigned different countries, we have been assigned the lightning country therefore we must hunt for all the Jinchuriki or Bijuu we find here.
> 
> We may get back up if one team finishes getting their Bijuu/Jinchuriki.



Well settle down first.

Ive got a ritual to comprehend to.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Fin said:


> Well settle down first.
> 
> Ive got a ritual to comprehend to.



OK, I'll gather more information and you can waste 30mins on a non existent Jashin.


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Ready to go you greedy basterd?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 1, 2008)

Fin said:


> Ready to go you greedy basterd?



Not quite yet we still need more info. if we go w/o any info. there is a chance we might lose the fight and the targets, so till we have enough info. we can stay at this expensive suite we got for free due to my "bribery".


----------



## Fin (Aug 1, 2008)

Well atleast your good for something.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

hello every one


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

hey starlight im on


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

hey pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

i slept in alittle so im late to get on oh and fin ive already caught the three tails in the stone country so im coming to back u up


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

its alright, i went to bed late...i'm surprised i got up early


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

i just have to get on the right sleep schedule


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

same here, since school is coming close i need to get back on it...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah exaxtly


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

this summer went by to fast!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

i know wheres tobi,deidara,and hidan its says they r on


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

i don't know i was talking to tobi earlier


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all        .


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

hey hidan whats goin on


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Nothing Much.

Just playing my guitar butt naked.

You?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

well difidently not that im watchin txting


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Rocking is my kind of worshipping.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

oh thats kool pain worships no one for pain is god


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I scared Konan.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

what do you mean


----------



## Star Light (Aug 2, 2008)

i'm back, sorry i left


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

The hideouts awefully dead.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 2, 2008)

lolzzzzzzzz

i captured the 4 tails.

i can't seal him until pein gets here.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

*walks in* May someone tell me if there is any position I would be able to fill?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

yup any konoha ninja you want preferably either shikamaru,or kakashi. 

oh and deidara great work u earned 25 health,25 chakra, and 1 new jutsu.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

*snrts* no akatsuki left...that's a pity. If so is Kakashi taken?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2008)

you can be Kakashi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah go ahead and be kakashi


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

Name: Hatake Kakashi
Age: As if I'd say
Rank: Jounin/ANBU
Village: Konoha
History: The son of Konoha's white fang, and Konoha's copy ninja. Obtaining his teammates Sharingan eye in his youth has copied over 1,000 Jutsu throughout the years. Sensei to the "2nd Sannin". After the "final" battles with the Akatsuki has lived a slightly toned down life while still having to deal with 2/3rd's of his old team/students, and after intense studying of the Mangekyo sharingan with the 5th Hokage Tsunade, has developed a medical jutsu to protect himself from the Magekyo's power destroying his sight. Trying to keep up with his students (and Gai) has kept him in the same shape as he was in the ANBU black ops.

Personality:Lazy, perverted, but can get serious when needed

Appearence: Same old scarecrow everyone knows and loves.

kekkei genkai: Sharingan

jutsu:
Countless copied jutsu
Mangekyo Sharingan


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright I fixed the template and I will hopefully get a set soon.........so what now?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

u will have to wait to wait until we get other konoha nin to rpg with them because we are the bad guys and u r the good guys but you can participate in general chat around here as long as put commercial in your posts


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

fine *starts reading Icha Icha Violence* I hope Dashing Flames shows up at some point.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

y do u know him he's playing naruto maybe u should train him a little so he wont be so useless when u guys fight me.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

*Doesn't even look up from his book* Yea. I'll probably have to, just so he wont die and who knows maybe I can finally learn my Senseis old Jutsu.


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Kakashi I don't think you would want to be in my head.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

hey hidan do u want a mission


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Ill have to do it anyways.  

What?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 2, 2008)

*Commercial/Kakuzu*

*Commercial*

Kakashi shouldn't you at least tell us which jutsu you have from each element whether it be in the manga/anime/games.

*Kakuzu*

Hidan remember that time we fought Kakashi Hatake and those kids.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

hidan ur already doin it and kakuzu your right about kakashi


----------



## Fin (Aug 2, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Commercial*
> 
> Kakashi shouldn't you at least tell us which jutsu you have from each element whether it be in the manga/anime/games.
> 
> ...



My head was bashed in by a rock.  Think I could remember any of that!?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 2, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 2, 2008)

hello goodboy when r u starting your chapter


----------



## Fuse (Aug 2, 2008)

Fin said:


> My head was bashed in by a rock.  Think I could remember any of that!?



But how did you remember that?


I'll try and write up as many as I can remember.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

*Kakuzu*



Fin said:


> My head was bashed in by a rock.  Think I could remember any of that!?



Oh yeah I remember you got defeated by that smart guy while it took team work to beat me, come to think of it...YOU COST ME THAT FIGHT BY LICKING MY BLOOD THEN STABBING YOURSELF IN THE HEART!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

hah i would never be done in by a teamate if u get in my way i will kill u


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

That's so nice Pein, considering your partner is the only hot girl in your organization.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 3, 2008)

Kisame were did you come from? also i should be starting that chapter today or Monday


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

Sasuke Killer said:


> That's so nice Pein, considering your partner is the only hot girl in your organization.


there will be sacrafices in order to acheive are goals i thought you realized that.


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Oh yeah I remember you got defeated by that smart guy while it took team work to beat me, come to think of it...YOU COST ME THAT FIGHT BY LICKING MY BLOOD THEN STABBING YOURSELF IN THE HEART!!!



Killing that old man light some fuse for the fucking kid.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

hey all lets get back to business rpg starts again tomorrow got it thats an order.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

alright...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

kool konans here bright and early while everyone else went to bed around like 1or 2 so they wont be on in a couple hours


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i see, okay


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

yup i gonna post that pic right here(                    ) in one more minute


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

...... *runs out of thread*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

i wasnt going to u know plus i like ur sig


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

good and thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah pain is always nice to konan


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

well i feel lucky then


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

good u should feel lucky


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i am...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

well then konan look like we have the best chemistry out of all the akatsuki teams huh.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah........


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

so how about we complete some missions like finding a bijuu.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

alright....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

well wanna catch the nibi/two tails


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

two tails is too easy!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

hello would u like to join as a konoha nin or akatsuki spy


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

damnnnn. i want to be IN akatsuki. but theyre no vacancies


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

sorry they filled up really fast is there any other shinobi u can be we are currently taking any and all characters right now


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Fin said:


> Killing that old man light some fuse for the fucking kid.



So you stabbed yourself which made me lose a heart

YOU KNOW I ALMOST TOOK KAKASHI'S HEART!!!!


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

can i be....MAITO GAI!!  ?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

here we go again. and yes you can be gai just follow the template at the beginning of the thread


----------



## Duffy (Aug 3, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

hey tobi wats up


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you. ENEMY!


----------



## Duffy (Aug 3, 2008)

i'm doing good and also i see there's a new member. whats up Guy


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

omg wait, is Sasuke still vacant?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

no just post gai's character info and your in


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

back........


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

hey konan wats goin on i feel like weve been pming all day


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i think we have...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

hey, i made a signature..but nothing happened


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 3, 2008)

well wats wrong with that konan and nice work guy.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i didn't say it was wrong...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

MUAHAHA! I'll kill you Pain, before naruto has the chance to.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 3, 2008)

*yawns* so bored.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pain just got banned


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 3, 2008)

what did he get banned for?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Why is Pein banned?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

what pain do to bann!!!!!


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

Pain lost to me! Maito Gai!!





yeah, why is he banned?!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

we don't now...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

wth. this is unreasonable.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm taking over as temporary leader until our true leader comes back, hey I get to hang out with the mastermind for a while:WOW


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i think tobi is the leader till pain gets back, cause him and pain both made this thread.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 3, 2008)

its either tobi or konan.


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So you stabbed yourself which made me lose a heart
> 
> YOU KNOW I ALMOST TOOK KAKASHI'S HEART!!!!



Don't fucking scream at me!

You dying was for the best.  Why didn't you just stay dead?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 3, 2008)

iv e been gone all day yesterday i was at carbana and then a party 
but anyway pain got band for wat


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Fin said:


> Don't fucking scream at me!
> 
> You dying was for the best.  Why didn't you just stay dead?



If you hadn't stabbed yourself I would have defeated those Konoha nin and captured the Kyuubi Jinchuriki.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 3, 2008)

gtg be back on later


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> If you hadn't stabbed yourself I would have defeated those Konoha nin and captured the Kyuubi Jinchuriki.



Like I really meant to.  Although I should have thought of that earlier.  What were you facing?  A bunch of fucking hardheads?  The kid had smarts; for just another weak ninja.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 3, 2008)

Jugo1 said:


> Pain just got banned



for what? :amazed


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Fin said:


> Like I really meant to.  Although I should have thought of that earlier.  What were you facing?  A bunch of fucking hardheads?  The kid had smarts; for just another weak ninja.



I fought the 9 tails Jinchuriki, Sharingan no Kakashi, a Konoha nin who uses Mokuton, and 2 others.


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I fought the 9 tails Jinchuriki, Sharingan no Kakashi, a Konoha nin who uses Mokuton, and 2 others.



I was represented to kill the fucking kid as in held promised against Jashin.  And not only that, but to assist him was some pink haired bitch and her partner.

EDIT:  Hey guys I g2g
Kakuzu we shall continue our fight later.  And I'll get the better of it with my unstoppable sextastic pecks of justice.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Fin said:


> I was represented to kill the fucking kid as in held promised against Jashin.  And not only that, but to assist him was some pink haired bitch and her partner.



You fought 2 Chunin levels and a Root member where as I fought 2 Chunin levels, 3 Kage level ninja.

And was your promise to Jashin mention anything about stabbing your partner's heart?



> EDIT:  Hey guys I g2g
> Kakuzu we shall continue our fight later.  And I'll get the better of it with my unstoppable sextastic pecks of justice.



Lol OK.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

Commercial:

Yo! How is everyone?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

i wounder why...

hello sasuke killer


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Who is filling in for Pain Konan or Tobi


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Tobi is. And everyone here can just call me SK or Kakashi.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 3, 2008)

since Tobi hasnt spoken up, ill take the lead. Now i order all Akatsuki members to go and mindlessly kill any and everyone.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

*bolts before anyone decides to kill him*


----------



## Star Light (Aug 3, 2008)

okay then...*goes and kill everyone*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Kakashi we have an unfinished match.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 3, 2008)

that match better end with him dead Kakuzu.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

We do, Kakuzu-san?
I had no clue.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

kisamefan4life said:


> that match better end with him dead Kakuzu.



It would have last time if Hidan didn't stab my heart.



Sasuke Killer said:


> We do, Kakuzu-san?
> I had no clue.



We have our rematch.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 3, 2008)

Nevermind. I cant tonight. maybe tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Ahoy Mateys!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Hidan.


----------



## Fin (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeez everyone leaves when I get here.  I feel loved.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 4, 2008)

hello, gai here


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello everyone.

(Commercial: )
If this meeting could start soon that would be great. I have to leave in about 15 min.

Sorry guys but I can't stay. I'm in college right now and I have to go to my class.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh come on Tobi better have a excuse for being late


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

i just got here


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

*Madara Uchiha Akatsuki Leader*



Jugo1 said:


> Oh come on Tobi better have a excuse for being late



a black cat was coming my way so i had to take the long way


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

okay.......?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

so how long is Pain banded


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

don't know...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

*Commercial*

this is funny because i was just talking about how i was about to get baned than pain gets banded. So we will continue the roleplay because i think he's at court.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

alright...i wounder why he got bannd?


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

So who is leader


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm the leader and i always been leader.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

okay.......


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

I meant who is 2nd in command now


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

we will make it seem as if Pain is on a mission and Konan will be 2nd command sence she was closest to Pain.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

hey sorry i wasn't at the meetin madara i didn't read your massage til just now


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

hey pain is back...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

i was late also so i don't really care


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

o ok good..


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

...what ever


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

i will start the second chapter today and also we need to search for people to be created bijuus.


----------



## Fin (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah kiss my ass I slept in.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 4, 2008)

whats up Hiden and i also slept in


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

the leader has returned


----------



## Star Light (Aug 4, 2008)

hey....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

hey and tobi u have never been leader just the co owner of the thread.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome back pain


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Name-Juugo
Rank-Unknown
Village-Sound Village
History-Juugo was the original source of Orochimaru's cursed seal experimentation. Juugo possessed the ability to morph and strengthen his body. Unfortunately these abilities were not under his control, when he began to change he lost control and became a simple killing machine. For this reason he sought out Orochimaru in the hopes the skilled ninja could help him. Orochimaru took Juugo to his northern base and used his genetic structure to synthesize a enzyme he could implant in others. This enzyme would be implanted with the curse seal and allow the wearer to draw out more of their power.
Personality-While Jugo initially appears quite bloodthirsty, Karin notes that this is only common behavior when he is enraged; Jugo himself doesn't want to kill anyone. 
Appearence-Manga 348
kekkei genkai-Unknown
Jutsu-Cursed seal
Techinique-Can talk to birds and morph into others
Chakra-500
health-500


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks zetsu and nice sign up juugo


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

*Commercial*

Pein why were you banned?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

brb....in one hour


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

i was banned for posting spoilers in house of uzumaki


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> a black cat was coming my way so i had to take the long way



Oi!!! That's my line, dammit!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

calm down kakashi tobi was just having trouble getting his mask on this morning


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

*Commercial*

I know I know. I'm just playing.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Question. How much Chakra and Health should I start off with?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

for you 600 chakra and 600 health


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool. Thank you. And I'm working on listing the Jutsu right now.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 4, 2008)

omercial:
Does any one know how much Chakra Juugo have?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

Jugo1 said:


> omercial:
> Does any one know how much Chakra Juugo have?



Dunno I'm confused about it myself too since I have enough chakra to spam threads and S-Ranked jutsu.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

juugo you get 500 health and chakra and kakuzu you get the same as kakashi also thanks for the rep man.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-back miss anything


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Can someone check my sig to see if I put in too much Jutsu or not a good Chakra cost?

Thank you Pein.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

so anyone online


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

black-i am


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

great so i thought tobi was going to start his chapter today but i dont see it


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-is he online? right now?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

i dont know


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-going to my friends be back on a little later
black-c ya


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

alright then but i want know from everyone how many kages have we killed any how many bijuus have we captured and extracted so we can resume with r mission.


----------



## Fin (Aug 4, 2008)

Avast Hidan savages.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

Me and Hidan just me killed the Raikage.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

*Chapter 3-His Reason*

Pain uses suiton telport no jutsu to go to hidden rain village
*Rain Jounin*-"we are being attacked by over 30 skilled stone nins code red god what do we do god"
*Pain*-"god shall seal their fate there has been enough war in this village this has to stop"
pain sends two bodies to the back of the stone ninja's formaton while 2 other bodies go to the enemies sides pains yahiko body clashes with stone nin head on
*Pain*-"Why do you attack god i exist to save you"
*Stone nin*-"you killed our kage you monster"
*Pain*-"it was a needed sacrafice just as you shall be"
*Stone nin'*"BASTARD"
*Pain*-"Fools DIE"
Pain has the ninja from the sides attack with *Reppushou - Gale Wind Palm *then has the two from the back follow up with *Mizurappa - Violent Water Wave *to take out the remaining nin there was only one survivor.
*Survivor*-"what is it you hope to acheive"
*Pain*-"a world void of war"
*Survivor*-"but then how will u acheive this if your starting war yourself"
*Pain*-"I will end wars and bring peace by destroying all those that threaten to start them 
and if that happens to be you then i shall kill you as well"
pain kills the remaining stone ninja and heads back to akatsuki.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Commercial:

I have to say that was a brilliant display Pein. But your dialogue could use a little work.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

*commercial*

ok and im just trying to get this moving again.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

*cracks neck* Well looks like I get to fight some Iwa nins that I found planning on a mission. *hehe*

Kakashi almost flied through the extensive bush of Fire countries forest, searching for a reported group of Iwa nin invading their territory. Unfortunately it was also reported that these seemed to only be a small group of Chunin and one Jonin. Hardly a fight for somone as seasoned as he was.

He launched himself into an open feild and lo and behold that landed near the Iwa camp.
"Yo, Iwa ninja's. Could you please explain what your doing in Fire country? You know you aren't supposed to be here on unofficial buisiness."
Suddenly 10 Iwa chunins surrounded him as the Jounin leader stoodin front of him.
"Hatake 'Sharingan' Kakashi. Now this is an honor for you to be our first victim here. NOW DIE!!!!" The jonin yelled as he charged Kakashi with a kunai in hand. 

_Crackle slash thump_

Those were the next three sounds as Kakashi decapitaded the leaders head with a Chidori.

Once the body fell a chunin finally decided to attack and punch Kakashi, but he soon found himself forced down by 2 dogs with leaf headbands. After a blow to the head by Kakashi's foot he was knocked out and was soon joined by his fellow chunin until one was left.

The younger ninja was trembling in fear as he saw his comrades being defeated by one guy and his summons. He threw a punch but it soon just hung in the air as his opponent was nowhere to be seen, until he heard behind him "Sennen Goroshi". The poor ninja was shot through the trees in the direction of Iwa.

"Whoo...I need to up my training. These guys actually made me begin to sweat."


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

wow exellent kakashi i cant wait to fight you now.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you. This is where 2 flunked stories got me.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

*Chapter 3 continued Konoha vs. Rain*

A hawk decends upon the akatsuki hideout carrying a message.Pain already knows where to go he teleports to the hidden rain and enters his headquarters.
*Rain Jounin*-"it seems the stone village has asked the leaf for help this is serious god i 
dont even see how you can take on konoha"
*Pain*-"those who do not trust god deserve punishment"
Pain pierces through the jounin with his black chakra sword and pulls up slicing him in two
*Pain*-"how many shinobi are headed here,who are they and how strong are they"
*Rain Shinobi*-"Yuuhi Kurenai,Maito Gai,and Hatake Kakashi they are all highly skilled ninja
kurenai masters in genjutsu,gai in taijutsu,and kakashi in ninjutsu they are 
a well balenced team"
*Pain*-"no matter how balenced the team they shall fall to GOD"
*Rain Shinobi*-"they will be here in 3 hours"
*Pain*-"Then that means they only have 3 more hours to live"
Pain leaves the room and summons 4 bodies he sends them on recon to follow kurenai and seperate her from the rest of the konoha ninja.
*Pain*-"if i cannot defeat them together i will defeat them one by one"


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Kakashi leaps onto tree branches along with his fellow Jonin, heading toward the hidden village in the rain.

"Alright everyone we can not be split up. United we stand but divided...we get our asses whoped...badly. So we have to concentrate our attack on Pein, agreed?"

A resounding "Hai" was heard as the sped onwards.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

4 pain bodies circle around the konoha nin they cast *Kokuangyou no Jutsu - Journey into Black Darkness Technique on *kakashi and gai they dream that they are still running to the rain country the large bodie uses water prison jutsu on kurenai and then uses suiton telport to transfer her to 2 more bodies in the other side of the hidden rain.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

black-do u plan to fight them all by yourself pain sama


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

of course zetsu they are nothing.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-i wonder wat they were thinking 
black-as do i it was foolish to come here just do die
white-i guess they tho they would really win


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

"Um Gai...does this feel weird to you?"
"A little Kakashi-kun...Kurenai has been most unyouthful these past few minutes."
"hmmmmm..." Kakashi then opened his book in front of Kurenai, and when Kurenai gave no responce he knew what was wrong.
"GAI!!! Genjutsu! KAI!"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

as soon as they released kunai were thrown in all directions


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

black-oh look like they got it
white-but it might be a bit to late


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

on the other side of the village kurenai breaks through the water prison and tries to use genjutsu on a pain bodie not know that there was one behind her. She starts to turn to look behind her but it  was too late she impaled by two chakra disrupting blades her final words were "kakashi and gai have to get out of here he's just to much" she then died pain took the body and hung it on a tree in the path of kakashi and gai as a warning.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-foolish of them to try in the frist place
black-if gai and kakashi live the body i would be more then happy to
...dispose of it


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

i want them to know coming here was a grave mistake for them.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-if they dont get it yet they well soon
black-i wonder just how far there welling to go


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

im growing impatiant i wonder what they are planning.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-as do i
black-but it is of no matter they'll die soon anyway
white-or run


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

if they run they will just tell konoha what thel learned about me and that is not an option remember what i did to jiraiya to shut him up.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

black-your right so then they much die now and here


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Kakashi and Gai soon came to the body of Kurenai. They mourned the loss of their freind and companion.They decide to leave to fight another day this next time with more help.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

damn there not coming ill have to cut them off pain sends 2 bodies to edge of the forest


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

black-look like there trying to get away
white-let follow the other pains

sinkin into the ground


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Kakashi and Gai stoped as they see the 2 Pein duplicates along with the cannibalistic plant man. Kakashi layed the body down and charged Kurenai's murderers with a Raikiri charged hand and plunged the lightning blade into a Pein body as Gai began to fight the other one.
"You thought I didn't come prepared?......I shouldn't have brought Kurenai because she wasn't ready to fight you. BUT I AM!!!!!!"
Kakashi charged Zetsu ready to strike.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

zetsu sinkin back into the ground to dodge kakashi
coming back out to look at a near but away from ranged of attack zetsu come out of a near by tree

black-to close
white-i'll say


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Kakashi turns toward the forest looking for any sign of Zetsu.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

heh kakshi was struck by *Mizurappa - Violent Water Wave *from behind not knowing of the other bodies the pain body was healed by another one while the body gai was fighting summoned a giant horned chameleon that slashed him through the chest. Next all of the pains receaded into the brush.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

white-i didn't think it take this long to kill them 
black-well it not like there genin or somthink
this r very skilled ninja were talking about
white-ture
black-but dont worry it be over soon


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Kakashi gets up and grabs Gai and Kurenai and rushes to the village just in time to heal Gai but still too late to save Kurenai.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

Pain-"no matter they'll no doubtly bring the kyuubi here to avenge her  
it all plays out the one with sharingan is no threat even he cant copy
six jutsu ate one time" 
Pain has one body track them to the village.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

zetsu came out of the ground right be said pain
black-the time for the plan to unfold is on the way
white-thing r about to get alot more intrestin arin't they


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Commercial:

Damn man...that was fun.  . Though Pein. Would it be ok if I added 1 of each elemental jutsu to my list?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

commercial 
of course you have the sharingan so go ahead


----------



## hachiki (Aug 4, 2008)

commercial 
that was cool should do it more when the other r on


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 4, 2008)

commercial
 yeah that would be awesome


----------



## Fuse (Aug 4, 2008)

Commercial: agreed


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial- i'll talk to u guy  tomorrow later


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial: Bye Zetsu.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial yeah i gotta go too


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial

holy crap sasuke killer is my sensei


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 5, 2008)

*WHO?!?*

WHO REPLACED ME!!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial

srry zetsu i dont know the answer to that anymore since im no longer itachi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

we need people who r on everyday and you can be anyone you want now


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial 

o we can T_T i cant im not allowed to be itachi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

because he betrayed akatsuki in the in the end by planting amaretsu in sasuke eye in order to kill madara.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont c how that is betrayel


----------



## Fin (Aug 5, 2008)

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 5, 2008)

im late for the meeting??????


----------



## Fin (Aug 5, 2008)

*Commercial*

Its my friends birthday tommarow guys so I won't be here for a couple of days.

PEEEAAAAACE


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

bye hidan.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

hello everyone!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

hello konan


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

hello pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

i had to kill yuuhi kurenai last night.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

oh realy? how that go?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

well if u go back a couple a pages you'll find out.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

okay i will


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

*Commercial*

i want all members to start recruiting people as ninja other than akastsuki for example mist nin , leaf nin , sand nin.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

*Commercial*



dashing flames said:


> commercial
> 
> holy crap sasuke killer is my sensei



Believe it. 


Me and Dashing flames will ask in the Bleach FC's Pein.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

then i'm rain nin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

great kakashi and df im into bleach as well so maybe ill join although i stopped watching the anime once the filler started.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial.

THe new captain one? That's still going. I'm waiting for it to end but it's taking forever. Go to the Shinigami of the Past and PM Yuki-taishou that you wish to join the 2nd division same with the Divisions FC if you want.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

the second division ones weird it has no seat spots in it and it says one woman army so im confused.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

That's Yuki-taishou for ya. But once she sees your PM she'll fix it.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

ok so how come no ones here im almost cetain tobi7's online


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

i'm apart of the 2nd division!

me here!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

u asked too


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial 

idk what division im in i just showed up


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

ok this is not a bleach fc this akatsuki and there are no divisions me a sasuke killer were just talking about a bleach fc


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

commerial \

ok then whatever


----------



## Star Light (Aug 5, 2008)

okay done talking about it...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial 
hey naruto looks we'll get to have our fight soon  go back to like page 69 and 70 and you'll know what i mean.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

Comercial

i am going to change to a different charactyer


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

ok thays fine by but who


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

im asking to be sasuke


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

nice i doubt tobi will say yes so we might have to have an akatsuki vote


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

awwww man that sucks


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

O.O.........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *inhales* OOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Please stay Naruto!!!! You could change but just ANYONE but SASGAY!!!!!


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

srry i went to see the mummy 3 so sup guy and konan


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial 
was it good zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

nah i didn't like it the other 2 are much better


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

y should i remain naruto give me a reason besides being able to control kyuubis chakra and learning special attacks and the 4th hokages son if i lose to pain i wiill be killed


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

Because I would stay your sensei and I was planing on teaching you some jutsu in secret if it's ok with Pein.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont care aout jutsu i care about how many i have and how long i can use them and how powerful they are


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

They'll be cheap, easy, and good jutsu when used correctly. And a special Jutsu for Naruto only.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

fine with but if he actual can be sasuke well just have to find another naruto.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok thanks for approving my training plan. But I can't tell you the Jutsus and I'm not going to reveal them until the next episode thing.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

when is that gonna be.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 5, 2008)

I have no clue.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

i think it will be after tobi's chapter


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok im back


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 5, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

hey you guys i need you two to killany leaf shinobi who come here also go and read chapter 3 on page 69 or 70 to catch up.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

i am hear when ever your ready tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

*Narrator*: *After the conversation with Sasuke Madara goes to meet Zetsu some place. What did Madara and sasuke talk about and what did Sasuke choose to do?*


Madara: It's been along time Zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Commercial 
finally


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

black-so wat happan madara


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: everything worked out perfect Hawk will be joining Akatsuki once again

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

white-y do this agin it well end up the same
black-stupid madara had a plan duh


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: We needed more deciples because this time around it won't be easy to get the Jinchuurikis they are in new bodys and i bet they are 10x stronger than they were 10 years ago.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

white-so wat now


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara= Sasuke and his group will be joining us and than we will start to search for the new Jinchuurikis.

Narrator: Madara stands up tall


Madara: i half to tell you more things but i'll tell you later first i half to talk to Pain and Zetsu this time our plan will not be ruined.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

black-they not gona know wat hit them
white-til it's to late


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Comerical
Oh its not his birthday


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain enters the hideout


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: Zetsu can you go check up on the others?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

[zetsu]sink's into the ground


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain*-"where are you madara uchiha" *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

*Narrator*: Madara appear in front of Pain

Madara: Pain i heard you killed a leaf ninja


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain-yes she threatened my village


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: we can't attract that much attenchin Pain and by you killing a konoha ninja you can bet that the world about Akatsuki is back will get around.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain-"no matter now the ninetails will come to us"
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: the nine tails will be the last on our list


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain-"if we do not capture it now it will ruin everything just like last time it seems even
        the old somtimes sucumb to stupidity"
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Akatsuki.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

white-it seem things r not going as planed madara


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain-"Zetsu im in a foul mood perhaps you should leave before I have to kill YOU"


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 5, 2008)

Kisame reporting for Duty. give me someone to kill


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

white-hmm
black-i have to go see wat the other member r up to anyways

zetsu sink's into the ground


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

commercial-yeah i know me to


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: if we go after the strongest bijuu first the statue will begin to be unbalance and who knows it might just break like last time

Narrator: Madara looks at Pain


Madara: we have no room for mistakes


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain"let konoha come we already have four bijuu captured and sealed we should be able to capture the final four before they reach here anyway so madara your either with me or against me CHOOSE.
*Spoiler*: __ 




[


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

white-i hate to get in your argument but madara hidan has gone after the naru boy and has kill some nin on the way i dispose of the nin so it's ok 
black-but if he keep going i dont know


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain sends one body to go stop hidan


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 5, 2008)

:commerical:

I  got2go bye ill be here in the morning


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: Pain don't underestamate Zetsu and also watch who your talking to i don't have time to be fooling around

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Madara as if id ever follow you just want to start war i will only use your power to acheive the opposite.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

zetsu rises from the ground infront of hidan

hidan-tryin to stop me zetsu or just come to watch me take revenge 

black-that well not happan i dont wont to fight u but i can't let u go any farder

pulling out his scythe hidan laughed 

hidan- u no being a plant can u bleed "let's find out he slashed zetsu in 2 
hadin-a shadow clone eh 

zetsu came out behind hidan


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: Pain we don't have time for these foolish games we need to get started on our goals.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

doton yomi numa zetsu called out traping hidan in a swap like pool
white-i am done with this stupidness let go back

black-or i well kill

hidan-u seem to forget i am can't die


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain-"I agree but I want to know your true intentions before we continue"


----------



## hachiki (Aug 5, 2008)

hidan-have u forgotin my weapon can extented the scythe slash down at zetsu just in time for pain body to stop it

black-i have matter to attened to sinkin into the ground


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain: Stop it or die hidan
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [


 Pain:  madara if your goal ever intferes with my own I wont hesitate to kill you but in the mean time we need each others power so lets move on"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: you will find out once it happens.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 5, 2008)

Pain : THen so be it that damn sharingan has went staight to your head its consumed your soul madara but it is of no concern to me


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Narrator: Madara leaves to go meet Zetsu at some place

Madara: Zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 6, 2008)

zetsu-yes madara sama


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

commercial
this is hilarious 
*Spoiler*: __ 



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    [


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: I don't know whats going on but when we get close to our goal we might half to elimate Pain


----------



## hachiki (Aug 6, 2008)

white-i see
black-then i guess we need a plan just incase if that happans
white-the closer we get the more intrestin thing seem to be


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

pain body following zetsu overhears the conversation 
Pain:as if they could I have all members on my side(thought)
Pain:ill have to be weary of madara pity things could have been different it he didnt want to start wars"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 2: Rebirth Of Akatsuki*

Madara: this is only a thought but something seem to get to him it might be because he lost to Naruto but it dosen't matter nothing will interfer with our plan.


*Narrator*: why does Madara always say our plan when he's talking to Zetsu and what is their new plan? 

(*Last page of Chapter*)


----------



## hachiki (Aug 6, 2008)

black-i'll keep a closer eye on pain 
white-as u said madara nt well interfer

i gona go watch majide see tomorrow then guys good night


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

nice chapter tobi i smell betrayal


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

it's only to make it interresting besides who knows how it might turn out


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

i think we should end the tension between are characters by making them fight and really see who is stronger.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial hi guys i am back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

commercial 
hey df


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial

man u guys are getting pretty far with this already on chapter 2


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

COmmercial

dang pain u guys have already gotten to chapter 2 already shesh


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

well if i knew wat freakin character u were u would be in some of em.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

COmmercial 


welll srry i dont know what to be anymore i liked being itachi but he had to go and betray akatsuki.......stupid itachi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 4: Recollections*

The following takes place 10 years in the past when Uzumaki Naruto defeated pain. 

It was a warm and sunny day for once in the hidden rain.Pain had returned from his search for the kyuubi in konoha from which he had no results.But little did he know his goal was going to come to him. On his way back to his village he heard a voice ring out from beyond the clouds "Hey metal head were you the one who killed ero sennin" pain turned his head and before him stood the kyuubi."Yes" was all he needed to say before Naruto rushed from the trees and uses hermit art:ultimate rasengan on pains fuuma body. THe body was instantly obliderated. The bodies destruction summond the other five who almost instantaniously arrived. Pain then used a barrage of chakra blades to immobilize his enemy. Naruto returned the favor with a suiton+fuuton jutsu that formed a cyclone around Pains defense body the body seemed to vanish only leaveing a trail of blood on the grass below. Realizing he had only four bodies left to use Pain started an onslaught peircing through naruto's chest with his black chakra blades. The jinchuukiri's
true power began to unleash 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[


and a mysterious red chakra emitted from his body Pain was too late his two large attack bodies were mutilated by two large claw slashes to the neck. Pain then used a sealing jutsu too seal the power away for a short amount of time.Then the last words Pain ever heard were "if you wish to bring peace and end war in this world do not rule over it as god guide it so that it can grow and prosper."Suddenly two naruto clones fired tWo senjutsu rasen shurikens at the final yahiko body as they struck a single tear fell from Pains cheek. With his last breath he spoke these words "Th..thank you na..naruto now I.kn...know that you will be the ...on..one to bring..peace to the world"and with that he died and the world seemed to grieve as the sunny day diminished into rain was this the remorse of the once evil pain or were they the tears of the shinobi Nagato.

When Madara's plan failed he had one more trick up his sleeve he had sealed all 30% of the souls of the loyal akatsuki members inside of there rings. So if need be they could be summond to Earth once again. But with one cost they would have no recollection of the last 24 hours of there life.It has been 10 years since the day Pain was purified by Naruto Uzumaki but has he forgotten what he learned that fateful day 10 years ago. 

Next time- Madara's fear: Pains memories returned?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial

that is awesome


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

commercial:
i know u like it great it took some serious work but i like it too


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commerciall
seriusly it is great everything about it is perfect


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

now im gonna add pics


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial

that would also be awesome


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

hello everyone


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial

hello konan how r u doing today

pain ur pics are cool


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm good thaks for asking you?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

i am ok i just got done rereading pains story chapter thing


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm reading that right now


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

ok and pain u did a great jobs picking the pics


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah you did


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

hey wait where DID pain go


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

i guess he left


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

oh no pain left us


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. I just read it. That is going to be awesome.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah i guess so,

yeah its an awesome story


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

its the greatest story ive heard on the forums


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

Tobi the good boy is here


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

hey Tobi can i be sasuke


----------



## Star Light (Aug 6, 2008)

hey tobi...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

i need you to be naruto he is the most important charater in this whole roleplay and also you need to add some more jutsu that you created you are the hokage


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

gosh dangit then i guess i will remain sasuke killer's pupil 

sasuke killer=kakashi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

next chapter will also include naruto and kakashi in konoha so get yall story together


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

oh ok whatever


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto you should have about 16 jutsu (thought) i want you to be really stronge


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

umm ok ill try getting more jutsu


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter: Reasons*

*Narrator*: scene goes back to Sasuke's hideout at the HiddenStone village

Karin: so were really joining Akatsuki again?


Suigetsu: i don't get why we half to join them their just going to mess up like last time and we don't need them to catch a Jinchuuriki



Karin: SHUT UP! DUMASS. Sasuke have a reason for joining Akatsuki



Sasuke: We are joining them for 2 reasons and if you don't like it you can still leave


Suigetsu: who would have thought that old guy Danzou would have been stronge enuff to beat you


*Narrator*: Sasuke has a flashback of what Danzou said to him



Danzou: so you decided to come back to Konoha. What do you want


Sasuke: Your Life!

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Narrator*: Sasuke charges towards Danzou and swing his blade
Danzou: you do have EMS but your not that skilled with it and the sharingan is just another ninja tool that some ninja can use and a tool is only as powerful as the ninja who uses it.



*Narrator*: Sasuke flashback ends

Suigetsu: So what are the 2 reasons were joining Akatsuki


Sasuke: One reason is to get more power

Juugo: the birds are saying that Akatsuki have one bijuu sealed and decided to go after the Kyuubi last.


*Narrator*: Sasuke looks down and says to himself

Sasuke:........Nar...u.to

Narrator: Juugo starts to go crazy


Juugo: I...........I WANT TO.........TO KILL!!


*Narrator*: Juugo runs towards Sasuke

*Narrator*: Sasuke pulls out his sword and cuts Juugo

Sasuke: lets go


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 6, 2008)

:commerical:
Im back HHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Commercial*

whats up also did you read the chapter


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial

kkk i am back ppl


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes I read it


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

so we will start the next chapter when kakashi and naruto is here because i want them to do a chapter explaining whats going on in Konoha


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

i went to sleep


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 6, 2008)

commercial:

will gai have any action?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Commercial*



oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> commercial:
> 
> will gai have any action?



of course any body at Konoha


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Another sad day in Konoha's history as Yuhi Kurenai was put to rest within it's walls.

Once the funeral was over there was a mass meeting of the current ANBU, Jonin, Chunin and the Hokage to discuss the plan since it seemed war was to begin between the elemental nations, and the Akatsuki.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

As pain walked down the corridor in the akatsuki hideout he couldnt help but feel remorse for murdering the konoha nin in cold blood but pain had to keep his memories secret from madara for if madara found out they returned that could be the end of the kind pain as we know it because madara can always use his darkness manipulation jutsu force out the darkness in pains heart to block the good in him.Pain knew this so he had to resolve to everything nessicary to make sure his memories were kept secret and if that meant killing konoha nin then he was prepared to do it. Pain was currently no match for madara the only reason pain was leading in the first place was because madara found it troublesome. So pain knew that if madara found out it could be the end of him and his memories he did not want to go back to being a brainwashed killing machine.Pain reached the end of the corridor where standing in front of him was Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial:

DF. If you really want to be Sasuke, I'll be willing to take Naruto's place if it's OK with Pein and Tobi.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

fine with me


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool. If Tobi accepts or if it doesn't really matter then whoot I'm Naruto!!! :boogie


DF: Don't change the set yet so I can just copy that if it's OK with you.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm sasuke so it's up to naruto whether he wants to give up his spot or not to be someone else


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought you were Tobi/Madara????


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm both and also read the message i just sent you so we can get started


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm having a lapse right now so I cant really think of anything right now.
And I'm gonna wait for Char. change to be official. And I got the PM thank you.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

send me a pm when your ready and i will make the first post and you can back me up


also i just thought of something do you want to be Suigetsu?


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

No. I would be much happier as Naruto or Kakashi then anyone else.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

tobi y are u like 3 people while eveyone else is 1


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

if you want to talk to me about that stuff pm me because mods can band this thread for not roleplaying


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial:
Tobi has split personalities.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

*Rule*

here is the official char list 
1. me as pain/rikodou sennin
2. tobi7 as tobi/madara/sasuke
3 jugo1 as juugo/other nin
4 df as naruto /other nin
5. fin as hidan /other nin
6. -deidara- as deidara/other nin
7 kisamefan as kisame/other nin
8 hachiki as zetsu /other nin
9 sasuke killer as kakashi/other nin
10. starlight as konan/other nin
11. oro shine my shoe as gai/other nin 
12. munboy as kakuzu/other nin
13. suigetsu126 as sasori/other nin

all characters will no have another ninja too control preferably a konoha nin or jinchuukiri


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Commercial*



Sasuke Killer said:


> Commercial:
> Tobi has split personalities.



what are you trying to say


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercial:
I just said that because you are playing 3 people. That's it.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 6, 2008)

Commercia-u forgot kakuzu and sasori pain


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 6, 2008)

ommerical:
I Got2go ill be here in the morning


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

ok then bye juugo and thanks zetsu


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

no i wil remain naruto


----------



## Fuse (Aug 6, 2008)

*sigh* Alright I'll PM you your training regimine and some new Jutsu tomorrow.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

tommarow it going to be a fun day (thought)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

*Chapter 5: Destined Meeting*

Pain rests within his chamber in the akatsuki hideout pondering the murder of kurenai.Suddenly he hears the rustling of wind within the hideout which is a wierd occerence for there is no path for wind to enter. Suddenly a shadow streams across the room in front pain. Pain unfased gets up and prepares to fight when a voice rings out "Sit down boy I have no need to fight you I only wish to speak with you". Pain answers "who are you" the stranger replies "I go by Rikudou Sennin" Pain suprised was left speechless. Rikudou sennin continues "Me and Madara were once partners" Pain asks "how r the two of you still alive after all of this time" Rikudou replies"One of the thing that Madara and I gained from our time together was the secret of immortality but is a curse for those who can never die can never fully acheive happiness. Madara and I had set out in the search of power. The power to control the world. We had found it when Madara betrayed me. We had discovered that if we combined the power of the sharingan and rinnegan we could control and harness the power of the bijuu. My rinnegan could summon and extract their power while with his sharingan he could control it. But once he used me to seal all of the bijuu he attcked me and killed me or so he thought in his lust for power he forgot what we had obtained together teleportation and immortality. I returned when he was going to unleash the wrath of the bijuu on konoha and I destroyed the staue and released all of the bijuu. Of course this how the kyuubi came to attack konoha but it had to be done in order to save the world from further destrction. But Madara wasnt going to let me get away he sealed me within the statues heart never to return for only rinnegan users can use the statue but I never thought there would be another person to posess the rinnegan but I was wrong once Madara found out that there was another rinnegan user he tracked you down and had you join hm but what he didn expect was to be defeated by the kyuubi and uchiha boy. When they destroyed the statue I was released back into the world but I was weak I had lost the majority of my powers so I have spent the past 10 years restoring them and I am even stronger than before for my powers are not tainted by evil. Now Nagato I have come to aid you in defeating Madara but we can not accomplish this until all nine bijuu are in his posesstion. Therefore you will need to act as if your memories have not returned as to not let him discover my presence I will take refuge in the hidden rain village there I shall train you in the art of the six realms now I must go I sanse that Madara is close by" Pain shocked asks one final question "How do you know me" and the answer he received was "Nagato I am your Father" Then the Rikudou sennin vanished as if he were never there and left pain with a warm reassuring thought "I have a family" as a tear ran own his cheek.   

Next time: Training in the art of 6 Realms


----------



## Duffy (Aug 6, 2008)

*Commercial*

Wow that was great


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Akatsuki, let talk my pension plans.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks tobi it took some time to write and huh kakauzu?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 6, 2008)

it was more than great it was better than the last one


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 6, 2008)

really i was gonna add pics should i


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> thanks tobi it took some time to write and huh kakauzu?



I was joking

So got any missions for me?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yes i do you need to keep up with the others by writing about wat you r doing like me and tobi plus hidan should be back tomorrow i think.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes i do you need to keep up with the others by writing about wat you r doing like me and tobi plus hidan should be back tomorrow i think.



OK.

I'm going to collect another bounty for our finances.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Commercial*

Man you set it all up just right so when i kick your ass as Madara everything will seem more epic


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah sure your but your fight rikudou sennin first.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

*Commercial*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yeah sure your but your fight rikudou sennin first.



What about your Nagato trump card?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

I wont use that until the very end.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

wow i just done readin it nice job pain


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

commercial:

wait guys, do you think my Gai is underpowered?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

i think you should be someone stronger. Like a jinchuukiri. Or a kage preferably the takikage (waterfall) because we have already killed the kazekage,tsuchikage,and raikage.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

very well, ill be the takikage. so its Suiton's for me right?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yup but you can have raito too and i will have you fight kisame or konan.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

ok ill change it later.



MAJOR EDIT: and dude, give me a chakra percentage. so i can make up the attacks


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2008)

This looks cool....
Any spots still left open? Please say yes.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

well no spots in akatsuki but we need jinchuukiris and konoha ninja.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 7, 2008)

*yawns* hey everyone


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

is mine okay now?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

dude tone your chakra down to 750.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

hey, i gave my character 800. i dont want it to be underpowered. and at 750, some moves are not as effective. is 800 okay?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

sure its fine.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Im here HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

Pain, when will Konan or Kisame come to my village?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm here but way did yall kill that many kage that quick


----------



## Star Light (Aug 7, 2008)

hey guys, i'm going to be gone till around noon, later


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> Pain, when will Konan or Kisame come to my village?



that will be around when we get asigned to our Jinuurikis


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

and when will that be?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

i am back whats new


----------



## Star Light (Aug 7, 2008)

nothing much, i guess


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

well i will be back i have to update my sig thenn ill be back


----------



## Star Light (Aug 7, 2008)

okay then...


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

sup everyone

finally got my sig back


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

and i updated my jutsu


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

Commercial:
Hey guys Im back I was at work


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

were do u work?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

Commercial:
With my grandparents I do yardwork make 15 bucks an hour and I worked for 3 hours so I made 45 bucks today


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

o ight cool


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yup also all villages currently have new kage so all character should pick a kage now also naruto is already hokage and tobi is already mizukage.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

white-ok i am gona keep a eye on the raikage


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

great so you call him now the only ones left are the tsuchikage,and kazekage. We will each kill our targets in a semi long story like mine on page 80/81. I call the hokage but not until all bijuus are captured.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

Commercial:so if i am fightin the raikage i can just make up his jutsu's


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Commercial*

Zetsu got his sig back before memad


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

Commercial:lol


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah but not yet we are going to have an akatsuki meeting on the subject first in one hour.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 7, 2008)

lets see who gets to battle me, the Takikage.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

id say deidara when he gets here


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

Zetsu you don't half to fight if you don't want you can just go to people battles and watch and have a part in them or whatever (similar to what Zetsu do in the manga thought)


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah your not an attacker


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

i'll just fight once if that ok then i'll go back to wat i normal do


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

if you want to fight thats up to you i'm just saying you don't have to


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

alright but make sure you eat the victim


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

ight then i'll just fight the raikage and go back to watchin

dont worry eatin them is on the top of my list lol


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

great then ill assign the teams their targets when more people get here.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

look like i'm going to be in battle so sense i can't use my sig i'm about to write my jutsu for Sasuke on a piece of paper

(also sense it's only us three here lets do a konoha chapter real quick)


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

that be cool do it


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeahg lets do it.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

you start Pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

no you i gotta go eat no im starved so while im gone u start


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

let wait til pain get back i am gona go quickly eat


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm gonna go eat too


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

*Konoha*

As the village of konoha mourned the loss of one of their greatest shinobi yuuhi Kurenai . The hokage was left with a difficult desicion retaliate and risk an unwanted war with the hidden rain or initiate a covert retaliation using anbu. His choice was obvious he had chosen anbu. Before he could call in the anbu kakashi entered the room "Naruto send me on this misssion as anbu squad captain you have to understand I have a personal stake in this mission" Naruto replied "fine but I dont just want usless assasination I want information as well also do not take any unessecary risks understand" Kakashi replies "HAI" Naruto "alrighty then dismissed" 

Kakashi together with anbu planned their covert strike on the hidden Rain. Kakashi "ok for some reason the enemy wears an akatsuki cloak this is puzzling because they were wiped out ten years ago" Anbu recruit "Maybe theres a new akatsuki and they are out for blood for konoha" Kakashi "Thats hghly improbable if they were after konoha they could strike anytime what bothers me is that the enemy we fought was determined to not let us out of that forest alive like he was protecting something maybe there is something hidden there well I dont know exactly but what I do know is the enemy appears to be an akatsuki. He is alone. He is protecting something in the forest and he has immense power. So knowing this we can avenge kurenai and gain information on this enemy so lets GO!


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

back ......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

so do u like it any ideas for part 2 of the chapter.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

ya i like it it's good, can't think of anything

yo how do i hide thing i wont to hide my ring


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

also zetsu your sig is to big you could get it taken away again use these instead


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

k thx.....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

so any thoughts for part 2 of the konoha chapter.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

could have kakashi and the guy with him run in to kakuzu and hidan


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

*Konoha*

Meanwhile scene goes to Rock Lee training

Rock Lee: If you have something important to do go Sensai you do not half to watch me train anymore

Guy: You came a long way Lee i remember when you was the little boy with no skills for ninjutsu and now look at you an anbu along with Ten Ten and Neji

*Narrator*: Guy has a flashback


Rock Lee: i am not done yet Sensai there are still people out their that i still half to prove too.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

Kakashi: well lets go im leading anbu on this mssion.
Lee" huuuaaa Kaka sensei LETS GOOOOOOOOOO. 
Anbu heads out they first move through the outskirts of konoha and onward to the Rain village. 

Next time: The training of the 6 realms.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

u know what u could if u wont u could have naruto call a meetin of all the newly apointed kage's


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

but not all kages like each other thats why they never speak to each other.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

oh ya ur right i forgot


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 7, 2008)

IM HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

great you and sasori will go after the tsuchikage(earth shadow) and the nibi.


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 7, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> great you and sasori will go after the tsuchikage(earth shadow) and the nibi.



k, cool. where is sasori?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

*The 6 Realms of the Rinnegan*

In a village outside of Hidden Sand. A man rose from his long slumber this man was Nagato. After remembering the conversation with rikudou nagato left for the hidden rain.Once he reached his native village he knew as if by heart where to go he ventured into underground chamber he had never seen before to a main hall where in a torch lit room in a large throne sat Rikudou Sennin.Nagato "I have come Father" Rikudou replies " Good my son first You must learn of these 6 realms. The realms fire,water,earth,lighhting,wind,and space and time. They exist within your rinnegan and allow to completely control and manipulate these realms. So for example you can control and manipulate your space time realm instantaneously. This is because once you enter one of the realms time stops in the the time around you stops and you and you are able to move freely without the limits of time and space. Pain " But madara has that same jutsu" Rikudou "No his is but an immitation of my own after wittnessing my own realm entering he created his own realm within his sharingan but there is only one inside of his sharingan it is also the realm in which he can control kyuubi now do you understand?" Pain " Ahh yes I understand father so his cannot allow him to control and manipulate the 6 elements" Rikudou "Yes within your realms are the secrets to all ninjutsu you have an unlimited supply of jutsu and power but at a cost the more you use it the longer your life shall become" Nagato "But that is a good thing" Rikudou "NNNNOOOO!!!! you fool immortality is a curse. But if you are willing to sacrafice yourself to the realms they will grant you their power you will be given control of each realm you will be able to use all elements simotaniously and even combine them you have already entered the first five unconcsiously I assume so those are out of the way as soon as you can control the space time realm" Nagato "How can I do that Father" Rikudou"Concentrate on the particles and sensations around you and picture a a door in your head now use the space and time around you to make a key now OPEN THE DOOR!!!!!!!
A purple chakra emits from nagato as he is engulfed in purple flame Nagato "aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh faaaatheeerrr" suddenly Nagato entered a void empty of all things total darkness everywhere when suddenly Rikudous voice could be heard "Dont let the darkness engulf you fill this void with all that is important to you" one thing entered Nagato's mind POWER. An explosian erupted within the void as nagato unleashed his true self upon the realm. He awoke where he stood before Rikudou "Now enter the space time realm" Nagato did it with ease and appeared behind Rikudou. Nagato " But what about the other five what do they do" Rikudou "THey allow to control a vast amount of chakra and freely manipulate into any shape,form,or affinity that you wish to create or simply master all jutsu in the world but the cost of this is that the more you use this power the darker your heart will become do not become what you hate my son free this world from war and bring peace without being corrupted by your power" Nagato but how if you just sa..." Rikudou " Only you can control how you use your power and what effect it has on you it is your choose your paths so follow it" Nagato "Yes my father but what about you" Rikudou my time on this world has come to an end so I shall enter your Realms to help you acheive your goal my son" with a flash of light rikudou dissolved into a stream of purple chakra that entered Nagato's eyes. "I will always be with you my son" were the last words Rikudou said in the world of the living. Nagato leaves a gleam in his eye as he and his father set off together as PAIN. 

Next time: Pain sucumbs to the evil


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

nice man i hope my raikages one half as good as yours


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah well my story is only to show how pain will change from seemingling good to more evil than madara.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

:commerical:
the chapter is getting good


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

...l.o.l...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

hey juugo whats up


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

:commericial:
Hi Pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

commercial:
Juugo you need to fight someone


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

:commerical:
Pain are u talking to me?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

commercial:
uhh yeah juugo there's noone else here


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

i just can't wait to kick your ass now


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

mine how come.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

:commerical:
Then give me mission


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

Jugo1 said:


> :commerical:
> Then give me mission



dude you don't get a mission yet intill hawk get a mission as a whole


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

ok you and hawk should kill the tsuchikage and capture the hachibi again. Also one of you could sub for karin unless u could get star light to do it after our wedding.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

okey we will do that once everyone else get their Jinchuuriki but we will go after that kage a little later


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah makes sense but my battle with anbu come tomorrow right.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

NICE ima kick anbu's ass


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

Juugo are you still on


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

[5 days after the funeral and 3 day after the new raikage was appointed]
The new raikage standin on top of a hill looking up at the night sky.

Raikage-you ever just look up at the sky raikai
Raikai-I am sorry Raikage Sama I just….
Raikage-haha it’s just us here my son and it’s ok what’s on your mind.
Raikai did not say anything, he seem to be lost in his own mind 
Raikage-oooohh I see now you don’t like the fact that I am raikage now eh 
Raikai-your right I don’t, I am sorry father but the ppl that kill grandpa
Wonted something, there not a trace of his body left and I think
Trough’s rumors about th…. 
Raikage-stop right there [the kage turn to face his son] u honesty think 
Though rumors about the akatsuki being back r true 
Raikai-yes I do father. Open your eyes father 3 of the 5 gokage’s r dead and r being replaced by new kage’s plus I heard just a couple days ago a leaf nin was killed. father plz lessen to what I am sayin
Raikage-hahaha raikai- how can u laugh at a time like this
Raikage-raikai calm down plz I am laughin because I tho I could trick u
But now I see what a smart boy I have, to tell you the trust I do belive the 
Akatsuki r back 
Raikai-huh?…. “then if u belive me y r we not on high alert then”
Raikage-because…ur right they r after something and one of the thinks they wont 
Is the hachibi 
Raikai-your not gona give him to them r u 
Raikage-don’t be silly anyway I wont to find out more about wat they r up to 
I am guessing they didn’t get wat they wonted from your grandfather  
Raikai-and then they come back looking for the hachibi 
Raikage-yes I’ll be right here waiting and ready 
Raikai-u always said that revenge is n…[raikage turned back to face the sky]
Raikage-this is not revenge…. this is a stand…. “There well come a time when we well have to fight the akatsuki it well be kill or be killed and if we cannot stop the akatsuki from getting what they wont the ninja world well fall”..and the cloud with it,but I dont wont u to worry about that right now. it’s late u need your rest I ve put u on so much misson ‘s lately u must be Diein for a break 
Raikai-no I…..[sigh] yes sir Raikage-goodnight my son “night dad”
[Raikai disappeared in a cloud of smoke]


Next time on Akatsuki resurrection: the battle has begin is it time for zetsu to show wat
He can do or well he crush by the weight of his own mind 
                                              Next time: the hunter eye


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

hello dudes im back what r we doing now


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

I LOVE IT MAN


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

nice zetsu


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

it sounds ok i have to think about a chapter type deal myself then ill post it


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

also zetsu i want to come along with you as Tobi


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry i had to go get my little sis at her friends house

so your comin tobi r u gona fight?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

naruto if you need help coming up with something i'll help you thought


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

r u gona fight tobi cuz i am gona start writtin part 2 soon


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 7, 2008)

:commerical:
Im back


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

nah im able to well i should im a writer after all im writing a book a should write one about all of us lol i wonder if my friend would read it all


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

ook im gonna post the pein vs . anbu now


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

...k.......


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 7, 2008)

it got quiet ill start working on my story tonight ok dudes


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

As Pain exits the underground chamber he is confonted by a rain chuunin "Pain sama we have konoha anbu ops on the southern border they seem to be extremeley powerful Pain sama" Pain "Yes I shall protect all of you with the power of my FATHER" Rain nins "whaaaa pain sama's father but i thought he was orphaned wow i wonder who it is" Pain "Im off" Pain departs uses his rain to detect the konoha nin.He only brings one body for the others are guarding the akatsuki hidoeut the body he uses is the ORIGINAL!!! His fathers voice calls to him "Nagato use your space time realm to seperate the ninja but be careful too much of it will cause you to lose control" Pain yes father. He locks onto rock lee and teleports lee and himself two miles away from the others. Lee "I will fight u with all I have" Pain "surrender and I wont have to kill U" Lee " I will never give up" Pain "Then so be it" Pain enters his realms again to use katon jutsu lee dodged but just as lee was about to stop pain teleported again behind him and froze his legs by using a suiton + fuuton jutsu . Pain then feeling the effects of the realms evil shattered the ice with a kick. Lee screams in agony as his legs are blown into ice shards. Rikudou "Pain that is enough realm power for now" Pain "No THIS POWER ITS....." Rikudou "oh no just as i feared he's entered into the berserker state after just one battle this isnt nagato anymore it just PAIN. Pain teleports again to neji "DIE ,DIE ,DIE ,DIE DIE!!!!!!!!"and peirces him twice through with two black chakra blades neji "uughhh my byakugan coldnt even see you gaaack" as passes out. Rikudou "stop it pain withdrawel from the realm NOWWW!!!!" Pain "HEH I MUST KILLLLLL!!! .Ten Ten tries to run but Pain overtaken by the realms powers stops her "WHERE DO YOU THINK YOURE GOIN YOU DIE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!" Pain uses black blade burst to shove a ball of black chakra into ten tens stomach Pain "SPLATTER" as he pain closes his fist the ball of chakra shoots spikes from all sides impaling ten ten from within she was obliderated. PAin "HEH YOU WITH THE SHARINGAN YOUR NEXT" Kakashi " shit were no match for him how do I escape DAMMMIIIT IVE FAILED he grabs neji and lee  "self summuning jutsu" and just like that poof kakshi was gone Pain "AAAAAAAAAAHHHHAAAAHHAAA RUN YOU COWARDS I WILL KILL ALL OF..." pains rant was cut short by rikudou sennin "NNNNNNNAAAAGGGATTTOOO snap out of it an intense pain enters nagato's head as rikudou rejected all of the darkness from the realms Rikudou "I told u fool it will take u over and u will be nothing of your former self" Nagato "pant...pant but then how did u master it" Rikudou "I havent u can never master it just raise your tolerance to the evil" Nagato "THen how will i do that" Rikudou " by resisting the darkness by balencing it with kindness" Nagato " I will do whatever it takes" Rikudou thats it my son overcome the evil and surpass your father" 

Akatsuki Meeting: Madara's Discovery


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

nice
see mine not half as good that one hopful i can get half way with my other one


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

that was the mst violent one yet but it had to be done in orfer show pains berserker state.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

Zetsu yours is good everyones good it's just were writing about different things


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

..true.....
u read the massage i sent u tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah i read it lets do this


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

well pain has his own side story so thats a given but evryone should focous on kage's now


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

right now?tobi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

hey i don't plan my stories i just write what pop into my head


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

ight i'll just put the part i showed u up 2 were we saparate


----------



## Duffy (Aug 7, 2008)

wait we still will be one whole right


----------



## hachiki (Aug 7, 2008)

wat do u mean?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 7, 2008)

guys this is offtopic pm it please


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

Hunter eye:
Raikage-u might as well come out now 
[coming out from the ground was zetsu]
black-u know I was there huh 
[the raikage rip off the cloth and hat]
white-wat the[under the raikage clothing was the son raikai]
raikai- I new u have been here scent’s 3 day ag…[he stop dead in this tracks stocked to see tobi right behind him]
raikai-wtf when u get here[gulp] 
tobi-I ve been here scents the start of your conversion with your kagebunshin
raikai-[gulp]no way raikai said in his mind. tobi-it was smart of u to use a kagebunshin and dress up as the kage
but u can’t fool my eyes
white-it seems he’s a strong one he put a genjutsu over the village there all asleep 
tobi-well aren’t u the “what do u wont [came from raikai shaking of the sight of tobi]”
tobi-u know what we want or u wouldn’t be dress like that
white-he’s is either the hachibi or the kage 
black-let me handle him
raikai-well I wonted say that, I am next in line for kage 
I would be 2nd in line if u guy didn’t kill me bother 
Black-sorry we kill a lot off ppl wat I won’t to know is how’d u were able to know I was here for the past 3 days 
Raikai-then come find out [by this time tobi was already gone]


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Tobi: so your the Raikage uh

Raikage: i am the protecter of this village and you scums will be finished right now and take that goofy mask of your face and fight me like a real man would

*Narrator*: Tobi just stares at the Raikage as if he's retarted


Raikage: i don't have time for this foolishness RAITON SPREAD


*Narrator*: the Raikage use some kind of fighting style where lightning surround his entire body giving him 100 degrees of protection

Raikage: Rairyuu no Tatsumaki-Lightning Dragon Tornado  


*Narrator*: scene goes back to Zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

Black-don’t really have time for this
White-then end it already  
“Ninja art Doton earth Dome Prison” zetsu yell out as he was striking the ground with  his hands 
[the earth started to rise around raikai before he new wat was going on raikai was trapped]
white-let end his already  
zetsu-ninja art doton Iwa Yado Kuzushi - Stone Lodging Destruction
[as zetsu called out the earth domo started to rumble and then in a split second the domo cave in on it self]
black-that end’s that 
white-hmm 
raikai-don’t cut me short just yet 
white-well well I guess he’s not as weak as we tho 
black then a agin he did put a hole village to sleep so we should of realized 
white-time to get serious 
raikai-“bring it u 2 face bitch” 
ninja art howling thunder[raikai opend his mouth a roar of grayish black thunder came shooting out]
white-wat the ah[the black thunder hit zetsu and started to surround him like a tornado of pure thunder bringing him to his knees]
raikai-u self that the jolt of electricity going up your spine and into your brain
the longer u stay in my  roar of thunder the fast and the more powerful the jolt r gona get til u die that is
i chose this jutsu cuz i wonted u feel the pain u put me and my father in now die u plant scum p...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

!!BOOM!!

Raikage: i know that didn't finish you i can detect your chakra throught this lightning so come out already


Tobi: you tried to kill me without giving me a warning and you was just talking about being a man what kind of man is that


Raikage: Enought " Lightning Vortexs"
*
Narrator*: the lightning that surrounded The Raikage formed into a vortex and went towards Tobi

Scene goes back to zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

….. 
[just like that the grayish thunder started to go down]
raikai[lookin nervous raikai spoke]wth is going on 
white-the one big crack in your little jutsu
raikai-[he gulp as sweat drip down his face] in his mind: I can’t belive it the 
only way u can stop that justsu is if u use your own chakra and guide the jolts out of your body and into the ground but that take a truly skill ninja to be able to do it, this guy not foolin when he say time to get serious    
black-r u done playing boy 
raikai-just getting started [raikai closed his eye’s and formed a hand seal]
white-well wat do u know[to zetsu surprise] 
black-and here I tho u all died in the great ninja war a long time ago u must be the last 
of the dojutsu user’s ryoushime the hunter eye so that how u new I was here once u see some one with tho eye u no were there r at all time’s as long as there in ranged 
raikai-ur right I am the last and if ur wondering when did I ever see u  it was 15 
years ago u were feeding on my “dead brother”  and seeing that activated my eye
white-so it ture once u have seen someone no matter how long they go out of ranged once
raikai-yes once they come back in I know were they r, and right now I can see your friend found my dad 
white-u see now i am missin tobi's fight and i bealy get to him fight
black-tho he not your real dad now is he[trying not to think of the awsome fight he's missing]
raikai-your right and nether is kojin my brother but I love them just the same “and I’ll make u pay”


Next time:
The eye’s true power becomes a bourdon on zetsu mind
   Next time: a stressful pain





i gtg i see u later on in the monring c ya


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

so what you think so far pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2008)

Must i be a konoha ninja, or can i go for other villages?


----------



## Fin (Aug 8, 2008)

WOOOOO im back and sober!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

hello everyone


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

whats up Konan and also i was wondering do you want to play as that girl in hawk also


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 8, 2008)

u mean karin?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

hey then tobi could i be suigetsu two cuz after raikage chapter zetsu done fightin


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah i was looking for someone to be him


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

sweet.....


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 8, 2008)

where has sasori been?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

i have no idea


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

A stressful pain:
Black-his eye’s use a kind of genjutsu so as long as we don’t look in them, were find
Raikai-haha well… let test that theory of your “ninja art concealing fog” 
[A long thick fog appeared around zetsu and raikai]
White-what r u planing, the only think this dose is help me now I don’t have to worry about looking into your ugly face and because your eyes r on your face I don’t have to look at them either 
Raikai-u might have bigger thinks to worry about, fog is nothing more then cloud at ground level which mean’s plant boy is that I can make my own mini thunderstorm with you …right in the middle. Ninja art raikai call out forming hand seals thunderstorm blaze    
[zetsu could hear the rowing thunder and the lighting striking the ground in the area the fog surrounds]
[then a dozen white lighting blows stork the ground were zetsu was] 
[off in the distant zetsu came out of the ground the sec he open his Venus flytrap head raikai was standin right in front of him eye to eye raikai then jump back 2 meter’s forming a hand seal]
White-I… can’t move 
Raikai-that because your in my genjutsu 
White-AHAHAHAHAH my head [zetsu’s scream of pain put a smile on raikai face]  
white-u [pant pant]… ticked me….. u new I was gona.. try… and get away 
Raikai-your right I did but nether way would of been ok u hind under ground I track u put in my genjutsu u don’t run u get stock with 12,0000 jolt [another scream of pain came for zetsu that echoed in the village]
Raikai-feel that…. “that is the pain of every person u have ever, hurt every person I seen get hurt 
Even ppl you’ve seen get hurt and most of all the pain u inflicted on my dad and me 
U now bear the weight and pain of all the cloud village” 
Raikai-“that is the true power of my eyes”, that kind of pressure can put a lot of stress on a person mind so much that after a well it well start to cause brain damage and even destroy your brain all together
[But zetsu was no longer there. His body yes but his mind no, zetsu was seein visions
visions of all the village there sadness there sorrow became his pain and the more he saw the more painful it got more visions came in zetsu head vision’s of people he had never even meet before the pain crushing down on his mind
[raikai just stood there, his hands clapped together] 
Raikai-I am surprised you can still fight the pain, but that ok if u don’t die from brain damage a very long painful and slow heart attack well do it 
Didn’t even notice did u
your heart rate is going extremely fast because of wat happening to your mind it’s makin your heart race

End of part one


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome zetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

A stressful pain part 2:
Raikai-“NOW DIE U GREEN ASSHOLE”		
[there was a brief silent then]  
Black-Ninja art Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile
[a dragon made of mud came out right in front of zetsu]
raikai-what the [but before raikai had a chance to continue he was hit by the mud projectiles that came from the dragon’s mouth]
Raikai-[pant pant] how “how the hell” 
White-[pant pant released now that raikai is not able to concentrate]
Black-how… because I am zetsu. You should of spent more time making your jutsu more powerful and not just increase the ranged with I guess is about half of this village but because your weak u only got the left said of my brain 
Raikai-[pant pant]…so what if I only got the left 
Black-so nothing look’s like that jutsu used up a lot of chakra 
White-[pant pant] just end it…already
Raikai-NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I well not let my only chance for revenge go to waste 
[a scream came from raikai a scream so long the raikage could feel it going up his spin]
[and then green static discharge was coming from raikai]
_Raikai- hahahahahahaha tell me zetsu do u remember the first jutsu I used on u _
[Zetsu did not answer]
_Raikai-it was my roaring thunder jutsu this is it use in a different way 
The way I use on myself is that I send small jolts to all my cells and my heart and brain included, making all my muscles work 2x no 10x harder my muscles are completely flexed and me cell are working harder to, see all my wounds r healing _
White-[pant] you’ll die if u keep it up
_Raikai-“I don’t care as long as u die with me”_
_AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH _
[mass amount of lighting came shooting out of the ground as raikai screamed blowing zetsu back landing on his feet]
[Raikai then took off dashing at zetsu]
white-he’s fast
black-not fast enough Doryuu Heki - Earth Style Wall
[a hung wall formed only to be smashed by raikai unmatched strength]  
[zetsu got up as fast as he could]
black-“were he go”
_Raikai-up here, thunder god hummer_[raikai came flying down at zetsu with a fist of green lighting around it]
“BOOM” as raikai mashed the ground just missing zetsu but blowing him on his back
but before zetsu has time to get up raikai was already over him 
Raikai-[pant, pant_]”GOOD BYE MISTER ZETSU” twin thunder god hummer_[both raikai fist glowing with the green lighting] [there was a destructive sound as raikai got a direct hit on zetsu, the surrounding ground smash up living zetsu body in the middle motionless

meanwhile: tobi still playin with the raikage


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 8, 2008)

k guys i am back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

hey df and da,m zetsu your dialouge is great if we teamed (up me as story)- (u as dialouge) we would kill.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 8, 2008)

how would u kill......kill of awesomness


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

thx pain....


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 8, 2008)

zetsu laughed O.O


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

so wars the next chap about tobi pwning the raikage?


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

that up to tobi

and i still have one chapter to right cuz i am not dead


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 8, 2008)

so have we gotten any new recrutes yet pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

no not that i can remeber.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

hey sorry i left...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Raikage: HUH HOW.........did you avoid my attack

*Narrator*: Tobi bends over and picks up his mask with out showing the Raikage his face

Tobi: that was some attack the pressure from your chakra manage to make my mask come off

*Narrator*: as tobi bends over to pick up his mask the Raikage stands 9 feet away from Tobi looking as if he just seen a ghost

Tobi: I don't have time to play with you anymore

*Narrator*: the Raikage thinks to himself

*Raikage says to himself,''how was he able to dodge all my attacks without even geting a single scrach.....can he be using some kind of..........space time ninjutsu or something*

*Narrator*: tobi waves at the Raikage 

Tobi: hey are you okey

*Narrator*: The Raikage continue to think to himself

*Raikage: thats it......... it must be somekind of space time ninjutsu.......but thats a advance jutsu the only one who was said to use it was the 4 Hokage.....i thought this guy was a clown but....but he must be an advance ninja*

Tobi: are you done fanasizeing over there i have alot more important things to do besides this

Narrator: Tobi thinks to himself

*Tobi: he must have figured it out i need to end this now  *


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

hey tobi


nice story


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks, and also i was wondering would you like to play as that girl in hawk

it's me as sasuke, jugo1 as juugo, and zetsu as that other guy

sorry cant think of their names


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

hey sup guys

so your about to kill the raikage tobi 

ya my fight end's in just a little bit


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

hey zetsu...


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

hey konan..


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

whats up zetsu and also soon we will start to travel as Hawk so i need you to put your jutsu list up


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Go to One Manga the new Naruto Manga is there


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

i'll put the jutsu list up right after a treeful pain part 3


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

zetsu as soon as we finish the chjapter with the kage we will start our mission as hawk it's going to be fun because it's four of us

Star light i need you to put your jutsu list and stuff up to


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

you mean for karin?

okay...


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

A stressful pain part 3
i win
[Raikai got up and started to walk away from zetsu seemly dead body]
Hahahahaha I won brother [he then drop to his knees] I won hahahahaha
Raikai-rest in peace now my brother 
[there was silent] 
Ninja art doton- rock rain[ a loud “what” came from raikai as he turned his head to see dozen of rock flying at him]
Ninja art lighting shield[raikai slapped his hands together raikai body turned pure red 
And shoots of small red lighting bolt’s went out half a meter away from him before forming a barrier around him. All the rock that hit the barrier instantly disaggregated]
Raikai-“how”[raikai roared]answer me    
Black- Bodi Kori no Jutsu - Body Hardening Technique   
White-plus I transferred most of the lighting attack into the ground if I didn’t I would been dead right now
Black-ouch… but I did take a lot of damage
white-your bleedin boy 
black must be from that roarin thunder and then use that sield jutsu right after
[raikai was getting pissed the green static discharge started to come back around him]
white-time to use it 
black-yes as much as I hate to, lets
all together:
black-this fight end’s now
white-this fight end’s now
Baikai-this fight end’s now     
black-do u remember the first jutsu I used on you raikai  
Doton Kekai-earth dome prison 
[Once more the earth rose over both zetsu and raikai]
Raikai-hahahahah u think this is gone work it didn’t work before y would it work now
[Raikai turned and punch a hole right thru the earth dome but he didn’t try to live instead he walk closer to zetsu hahahahaha just try, and then both out and in said the dome started to be completely covered in a green moss and then bust came out of no were as the bust cleared there were dozen’s of sword and other kind of blades at less 5 stabbed in Raikai]
Raikai-ho..w
white-ninja art natural blades             
 [10 sec after]
black-he die
black-time to dispose of other body
white-so wat r u waiting for


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Tobi looks over to where Zetsu fight was 

Tobi: i guest Zetsu finally finished his fight

*Narrator*: Tobi look back at the Raikage showing his sharingan

Raikage: so your an Uchiha of Konoha.....................i see so now i half to get serious thought.

Raikage thinks to himself,*''i could use a thousands Jutsu but it wouldn't matter with that Space Time Ninjutsu of his.............IN THE END this was just the wrong person to fight according to our abilites................so i guess i have to use that jutsu.*

Raikage: I hope your ready this jutsu i'm about to use been past down from the first Raikage to me This jutsu was use thousands of times to protect this village AND NOW I'M GOING TO USE IT TO PROTECT THIS VILLAGE!!!!


Tobi: i'm afraid i don't have time for this amazing Jutsu of yours

*Narrator* Tobi looks into the Raikage eyes


*Narrator*: the Raikage falls out without saying a word


Tobi: i guess my job ids done here

*Narrator*: Tobi teleports were Zetsu's at


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

nice storys guys


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

black-is he dead
white-time to dispose of enther body

thx konan


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Tobi: yeh i was just playing around with him till your fight was over.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

great u guys im gonna start my next chapter now.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

commercial:i am gona put different jutsu later on for suigetsu one that i made up myself but for now i'll just gona use normal suiton


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain what do hawk go after again

Konan i need you to transform into Karin so we can get going


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

alright.......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

alrigh in my next capter hawk and I are going to kill the earth shadow so tobi should me or you start.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

i think you should give us a jinchuurikis to catch and you kill the kage by yourself because you can do that with ease


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

alright you can kill the 7 tails and ill kill the kage ill start okay.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

once everyones ready we'll go search for the 7 tails


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

onc sec....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain walks through the akatsuki hideout "Hawk were going to the stone village"


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

Whispering:to him self: it's bad that i have to order from sasuka but now this guy to


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain eyeing sasuke thinks to himself "That kids no madara ill give him that he's nowhere near madara level I wonder if they can handle it" Pain says "ok were leaving now if you die you die I wont help you will go after the 7 tails and I will kill the tsuchkage understand"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: don't worry about us


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain"Fine lets head out" several hours later ok were here sasuke use karin to find the bijuu I already know where the kage is" Pfft pain vanished leaving hawk on their own.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: Juugo what are the animals telling you


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

The animals are telling me the bijuu is south of here


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Karin i need you to try to detect it's chakra


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

yawn ......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain entered the kages room using his telporation. Tsuchikage "What who the hell are you" Pain " You are in the way of my goals therefore I must kill you to acheive them so please die without struggle it will only make things worse" kage "Like Hell *Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile* " Pain "hmph foolish" Pain teleports behind the kage but only to find spike of earth waiting for him Pain "pfft damn teleporting wont work now" kage "right now you die" Pain being overcome by the evil of the realms and being mocked by the kage then Grabs the man by the throat Kage "plee..aa..se sp...ar..e MEEE" Pain " I TOLD IF YOU STRUGGLED I WOULD GIVE YOU A SLOW PAINFULL DEATH DIDNT I ? Rikudou "Nagato now" nagato then rushed pure energy into the pain body to purify it once purified the body dropped the man kage "AHH KILL ME FINE BUT PLEASE MAKE IT QUICK" Pain "as you wish pain uses his signature black blades to impale the man through the heart. Pain then leaves to check up on hawk. Rikudou " when do you plan on making your move against the boy" Pain "Soon very soon but I have to learn his true reason for joining akatsuki" Dark Pain within the realms waits for his chance to emrege once again speaks "Just wait till you slip up then I will be free again" Nagato "what that was me" Rikudou "no only a dark imitation of you once you can defeat him you will gain control over the realms" Pain " So that means even you havent beaten your dark side" Rikudou "no i have not"A chill of terror rushes down pains spine as he relizes that his own father Rikudou sennin couldnt even defeat his dark side "THen how will I" Rikudou " Only time will tell my son"

Next Chapter: Sasuke vs Pain??


----------



## Star Light (Aug 8, 2008)

i have to go you guys

pian i can't PM you back cause it wont let me, your what ever its called is full


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

later konan


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: I guess we half to do it our selfs we will travel south


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain follows hawk from afar analizing sasuke Rikudou " what do you see in that boy" pain " An ally I sense his hatred of Madara and I think he could be usefull in defeating him" Rikudou " Ahh I see"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Narrator: Sasuke stops walking and turn his head


Sasuke: someones following us show yourself


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

the birds say its pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain steps out "Boy watch yourself with that toy"


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

Whispering to him self: this guy agin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain "The reason I am here is of no concern to you so finish your mission before I kill you"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: we was sent to get the 8 tailed we don't need you to badysit us


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain "oh not im not here to babysit you im just hear to make sure you brats dont screw up and boy if you ever talk to me like that again I WILL KILL YOU"


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Brats GRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

Whispering to him self:this guy askin for it but i am not sure wat he can do best lay low


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke:We joined Akatsuki to get power we can handle this by ourselfs


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain: Look I dont really feel like killing you guys so back down and complete ur mission"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke:if you leave we will


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain " Im getting tire of your arrogance if you want a fight then why dont you make ur move?"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: we don't have time to fight you right now we just want to get the job done so leave us be


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain "like I said Im not going to interfere with you if you die you die im just here to complete the mission should u fail like you did last time now im in control of you now so complete the mission and look the bijuu came to us"


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Sasuke: fine but if you interfer with Hawk YOU DIE!

Hawk turns around and continue to walk


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

Pain whispers to himself "You dont even know what true power is you arrogant fool if you really want to defeat madara you will need my help"


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

:commerical:
brb


----------



## Duffy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Commercial*

yo my head heart really bad so i'm about to go to sleep we'll continue this chapter later on


----------



## hachiki (Aug 8, 2008)

later sasuka

my family over i'll see u guy later


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 8, 2008)

alright ill be on if ya wake up.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

:comerical:
Im back


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 8, 2008)

:commerical: I go2go later see u guys tommorrow


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

ya im back as well


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

hello there konan


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm back and my head is better


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

hey whats up?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

our tobi is back with us have u made a story thingy yet


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

about what 

also i don't know I THINK WE SHOULD DO IT BY VOTES DO YOU think we as hawk should all use this sig


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

okay.........


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

alright.....


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

your hot..................can you make it more wider thought


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

what do you mean wider?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

width also i'm asking someone about your jutsu right now i know them but i just can't think of a name i think theirs two she does thought


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

okay, its going to be tuff making it wider for me...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









those are like your two jutsu's thought but i need your help coming up with a name for them

you can add some more jutsus if you want thought


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

i don't now the name of them either...


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

no jutsus
 Abilities 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin's special ability allows her to track specific individuals through chakra, seen when she is able to discern that Jugo is not among a crowd of prisoners through the standard concentration pose for molding chakra. It also allows her to pick up chakra from long distances and notice changes in an individual's chakra. Kakashi Hatake surmises that Karin is a particularly skilled chakra-sensing ninja, as she is not only able to tell that his group is approaching, but can also sense how many of them are present and that one is a dog. Karin also has the ability to heal others by letting them bite her arm, and suck in her chakra[1], when Sasuke bit her arm (after being injured by the eight tailed beast) his wounds healed. It should also be noted that she had other bite marks on her arms meaning probably this isn't the first time she used this ability.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

okey juugo but i need your help finding names for them 2 abilities thought


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

how it going every one


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

yes the whole hawk is here now we can finish that chapter


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

should i put my sig pic in a spoiler to?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

i have to go...i'll be back soon


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

lol just when the whole hawk team is here


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

and you can keep your sig pic showing thought


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

There arent any names


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

oh ya i have a jutsu that make it rain oil witch u can light on fire with one of your katon jutsu


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 5: Hawk makes their move*

Narrator: as hawk starts heading south they find four rock ninja

Sasuke: Suigetsu take care of them but don't kill them we can get info on the Jinchuuriki


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

sure ninja art Baku Suishouha - Bursting Water Collision Waves

the 4 nin were hit by a powerful wave 3 of nin were knock out


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasuke: Karin stay behind me their rock nin so their skilled with earth style type jutsus


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

i am sure she love that


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 5: Hawk makes their move*

Narrator: Sasuke starts to walk towards the rock nin

Sasuke: where's the Jinchuuriki


Rock Nin: like i'll ever betray him


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

suigetsu sit down on a near be rock and pull out ne of his water bottle's
stabin his sword zanbato into the ground


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 5: Hawk makes their move*

*Narrator*: Sasuke close his eyes

Sasuke: nowwhere is the Jinchuuriki and how does he look


Rock nin: he's 200 meters south right between two huge montains training, he has all kinds of weapons all around him.

*Narrator*: the rock nin falls out


Karin says to herself: i guess the rumors are true an Uchiha can trick a person with the same trick a thousand times.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

tho eye's take the fun out it


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 5: Hawk makes their move*

Sasuke: lets go


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

brb  in like 10min i got help my dad move the chouch


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

than i'll end the chapter now 

next chapter: Destination Found


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

back........


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Im a about to leave


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

hawk lets meet up around 1:00 eastarn time


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

alright c ya guy til then


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

yo im back


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm here


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

hey i am back it suck it's raining by me


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

i am back now


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

it's sunny where i'm at


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> it's sunny where i'm at



lucky.....


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

when Kirin get here we will start our chapter meanwhile naruto if you want to you could do something


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Right now Im watching Gintama


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

wat's gintama?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

so what r we all doing now


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

i said if you want naruto you can make a chapter about you


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 9, 2008)

i know and i shall :abduct


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

Juugo and Suigetsu do you guys want to start the chapter now or wait for Kasrin


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

if u wont sure or wait  it dosen't matter to me


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

doesnt matter to me


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry i'll start in 10 min thought


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Im gone bye


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 9, 2008)

so am i ever going to be included in any of these stories? if not im just going to leave because this is getting boring.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

yes you can just be here more often i actually have a story with you killing a bunch of hunter nin from the mist village.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

if you came here more often we can include you in something


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasori's here...sorry about going away like that.. i had some cosplay things to tend to..


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

i'm back, but not long


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

all you have to do is come here daily.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

hey sasori and konan/karin idk wat to call u anymore.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

call me who ever you wont

i'm still Konan i'm only karin when where doing storys and RP


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

kool then ill call u konan


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 9, 2008)

*shurgs*..suigetsu or sasori..i could careless.. =\


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

okay then


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

suigetsu here sup 
[call me zetgetsu lol]
wow sasori haven't seen u in a long time


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 9, 2008)

Puppet ninja..o-o..,But yeah..i havent been on because ive been working on my FFVIII squall cosplay and ofcorse..xbox live..


----------



## hachiki (Aug 9, 2008)

o cool......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

i like ur sig konan


----------



## Star Light (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks pain


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 6: The Destanation Found*

Narrator: Hawk makes it to the mountains but where is the Jinchuuriki


Sasuke: Karin can you sense it's chakra?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

*Chapter 6-The Destination Found*

Pain sits back in an old pine tree watching hawk fufill their mission


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

*Commercial*

pain i think were going to have to put this chapter on hold intill they get here thought


----------



## Fin (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys        .


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 9, 2008)

ive been here everyday, but dont post because none of the storys have included me.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

you have to come here say hi then ask for a mission and I will include u for sure.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 9, 2008)

ive done that also, i come in and say Kisame reporting for duty and missions boss? and i get ignored by whatever story is going on, so i jsut go about my own ways


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

ok from now on since u have no partner u and me and can work together so about at what time do u get on everyday.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 9, 2008)

im get on around 10am PST and dont really get off until midnight. might go Mia for a hour or so cause im at work, but i always have the forums up.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

kool so thats like 12 or 1 eastern time which is when im on alright so tomorrow when i see that your online ill pm you and tell u to come down here.


----------



## Fin (Aug 9, 2008)

Damnit Pein im back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

hey hidan it been hella quiet since u left man.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2008)

pain you and Kisame go on a mission to kill the 5 tails

hiden and kazuku to kill the 3 tails

sasori and deidara to kill the 2 tails

tobi and zetsu will go after the 4 tails thought

make sure the battles are epic and make sure the battles last for a while similar to what hawk are doing


----------



## Fin (Aug 9, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> hey hidan it been hella quiet since u left man.



yeah ima hell of a party.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 9, 2008)

hey kisame wanna go kill the 5 tails


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

so whats going on dudes


----------



## Duffy (Aug 10, 2008)

nothing just playing Naruto Shippuden Nartimate Accel 2


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

dude ur lucky the only anrut ogames i have are for DS


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

dude tobi was it imported or wat and how do play it on ps2 if its not modded


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Akatsuki.

Hidan I hear the Hachibi will be tough to deal with.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

and i heard the 9-tails will be hard to deal with :abduct


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

no i will kill the kyuubi with ease


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

oh no u will not i will abduct u then i shall show u the light once again


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

bring it on ill just embrace the darkness and kick ur ass with my new sennin powers.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

but dont forget im older i have new tricks as well


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 10, 2008)

whats this about the 5tails ?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

we r now talking about the kyuubi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

ok so here is the list of everything going on right now 
hiden and kazuku to kill the 3 tails

sasori and deidara to kill the 2 tails

tobi and zetsu will go after the 4 tails 

me and kisame will go kill the 5 tails 

each battle must be in at least 6 parts of at least one paragraph also note that I will be playing as rikudou sennin in his true form as well.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 10, 2008)

i predict an awesome storyline


----------



## Star Light (Aug 10, 2008)

hello, i'm going to be gone all day today, but i'll be on sometime on monday...then i'm going to be done till tuesday around in the after noon


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 10, 2008)

*hey...*

*suddenly appears*look what i found


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 10, 2008)

*ok*

sure....*evil look in his eye*


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 10, 2008)

*4 tails yonbi*

where's tobi?anyway,is this how the 4 tails will look like?


----------



## Fin (Aug 10, 2008)

What the hell.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 10, 2008)

kakashihatake126 said:


> where's tobi?anyway,is this how the 4 tails will look like?



i tho i was zetsu


----------



## Fin (Aug 10, 2008)

and I thought I was Hidan.

Wait I am. haha welll.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 10, 2008)

五尾 | 彭侯 – 
Five Tails (Gobi), 
Houkou
Tale in the Legend of the Tailed Beasts： Houkou is a bijuu which looks like a five-tailed dog. Each tail of this creature represents one elemental power: Wind, Water, Earth, Lightning and Fire. They can cause catastrophic damage when used. Houkou will willingly destroy the nature to obtain the power he desires from these elements. He was once badly injured when he and Nekomata challenged Kyuubi. Strangely enough, he is the god of Illusion. Houkou lives in a giant, ancient tree.
Situation in the Ancient War of the 9 Gods： Battled 4 times; 3 Wins, 1 Loss
Wins： Sokou, Nekomata, Raijuu
Losses： Kyuubi
Fate： After receiving a severe wound, Houkou runs away to one of Japan's islands, and hides in a place near Kyushu’s Volcano - a giant tree, to heal his wound. But the tree's concrete position is not known by anyone.
Japanese Myth Appearance: A species of dog, with 5 long tails. Has a white coloured body. Each of the tails possess one of the five elemental powers, that used simultaneously can cause a big earthquake. 
Ability: Attacking using mixture of elements; Houkou is skilled in each kind of element ability, and can also create instantaneously each kind of natural disaster. 
Bijuu Strength Ranking： 3rd
Bijuu Chakra/Stamina Ranking： 5th
Symbolic Element： Illusion (Being the god of Illusions)
Origin / Discovered in： Near one of Kyushu’s volcanoes (Akase Lava Volcano, probably)


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

yo guys im back


----------



## Fuse (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello. Did anyone miss me?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

i did not miss u kakashi


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

alright kakashihatake126 we replace you because you never showed up now if you want a different character just tell me but as of now you are no longer zetsu. Also next time we meet I will be going after the five tails with kisame.


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 10, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> ok so here is the list of everything going on right now
> hiden and kazuku to kill the 3 tails
> 
> sasori and deidara to kill the 2 tails
> ...



Damn straight.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 10, 2008)

make sure the jinchuurikis are tough and take time to beat


----------



## hachiki (Aug 10, 2008)

hey tobi did u find something other then chakra u can use


----------



## Duffy (Aug 10, 2008)

i have lots of things up my sleeve thought


----------



## hachiki (Aug 10, 2008)

o that's good


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 10, 2008)

yup are you using the ideas i gave you


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 10, 2008)

i ash back ppl


so pain have we gotten any one new here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

*Chapter 7 Akatsuki vs Bijuu*

Pain walks over to kisame 
Pain-"were're leaving now"
Kisame-"Fine" 
Pain and kisame teleport to the mist village 
Kisame"man this place brings memories"
Pain-"we do not have the time to be walking down memory lane kisame"
Kisame-"So were is this 5 tails anyways"
Pain-"To the south my rain can find him look you come up from behind him I,ll come 
from beneath"
Kisame-"Got it" 
Pain then uses douton earth mlding jutsu to fuse with the earth he travels beneath the earth to below the beast. While kisame comes from behind and attacks with five sharks eating pain bursts from below and pierces the jinchuukiri in the back
5 tails-"dammit you guys planned this attack you BASTARDS ILL KILL YOU" 
The jinchuukiri then reverted to his bijuu form a five tailed dog each tail made of a different element suddnely the earrth tail shot at pain and grabbed him
5 tails"Earth impalement jutsu"
suddenly spikes of earth shot out from all sides blood spatering everywhere
Kisame"Shit!"

Next time - Pain's second loss.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 11, 2008)

it's good pain also where is kisame

anotherthing hawk will be doing our chapter when we all get here thought


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

idk he said hed be here but i cant wait 4ever u know


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 11, 2008)

man its kinda hard thinking of a chapter


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean


----------



## Fin (Aug 11, 2008)

Should I just chill until Kakuzu gets unbanned again?


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 11, 2008)

tobi let's go...i need to get some chakra from him


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 11, 2008)

*chapter 1, 3 tails*

*zetsu walks to tobi*
zetsu-let's go
tobi-sure
*dissapears*
*appears in the hidden grass village*
zetsu-there he is!
tobi-is he that one?
zetsu-yes
tobi-life force jutsu!*(does hand singns)
zetsu*charges for him*
3 tails person transforms into 3 tails yonbi
zetsu-shit!


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 11, 2008)

*D:*

who replaced me?!anyway,if somebody replaced me,i will be sasuke


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 11, 2008)

*sasuke*

Sasuke Uchiha is a former member of Kakashi Hataki's Team 7, which, at the time of his membership, consisted of himself, Naruto Uzumaki, and Sakura Haruno. At the start of the series, Sasuke is established as a natural genius, excelling at all that he does and finding little difficulty in more challenging n his training with Orochimaru, Sasuke's abilities have improved greatly. Over the timeskip, Sasuke has begun using a chokuto, giving him a weapon that does not rely on his chakra. He has also developed the One Thousand Birds Current, allowing him to project lightning-based chakra from all over his body to use as a shield as well as harm those it comes into contact with. In its debut, Sasuke uses this in conjunction with his chokuto, and by sending the electrical wave along the blade he can increase its cutting power and paralyze those it comes into contact with. His abilities with lightning based chakra have also delved into form manipulation, as he has been shown to be able to create an extendable blade of lightning chakra without any sort of medium. Orochimaru's influence has allowed Sasuke to call snakes from his sleeves, similar to the Hidden Shadow Snake Hand. Sasuke has also gained a much greater amount of control over his cursed seal, so much so that he is now able to advance only parts of his body to their second level state.









Sasuke reappears attacking a bedridden Orochimaru with a blade made of lightning chakra. Deciding that there is nothing more he can learn from Orochimaru, Sasuke activates his Sharingan and cursed seal, ready to kill him. Having anticipated this, Orochimaru attempts to take over Sasuke's body. Although Sasuke seems to quickly defeat Orochimaru, Orochimaru succeeds in beginning the body transfer. As Orochimaru takes hold of Sasuke, Sasuke uses his Sharingan to fight the process, allowing him to turn the jutsu against Orochimaru and beat him at his own game. When later explaining this to Kabuto Yakushi, Kabuto believes this to mean that Orochimaru is dead, though Sasuke corrects him by saying that he merely took Orochimaru over.

Freed from Orochimaru's influence, Sasuke initiates a plan he has been formulating since his going to Orochimaru years earlier: to defeat Itachi. Having used his time with Orochimaru to find shinobi whose abilities can help him with his cause, Sasuke recruits Suigetsu Hozuki and Karin. When looking for the final member, Jugo, Sasuke encounters a number of escaped prisoners who have advanced to the second phase of the cursed seal due to Jugo's influence. Sasuke, Suigetsu, and Karin defeat them effortlessly, though under Sasuke's orders the prisoners are not killed. Upon finding Jugo, Sasuke tries to persuade him to join them, though Jugo's fear of killing others causes him to decline the offer. It is not until Sasuke promises to keep him from killing others that Jugo decides to accompany them. His team assembled, Sasuke names the group "Snake," and they set out to find Itachi.
kekkei genkai:sharingan


----------



## hachiki (Aug 11, 2008)

kakashihatake126 said:


> who replaced me?!anyway,if somebody replaced me,i will be sasuke



u can't be sasuke we have a susake


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 11, 2008)

hey hachiki ur pic under it still says ur zetsu and not suigetsu


----------



## hachiki (Aug 11, 2008)

thx i know i am livin like that so they can see that i am both

suigetsu zetsu hozuki lol


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 11, 2008)

oh ok then then


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 11, 2008)

Im here now, been busy, tons of work got tossed into my lap at the office, its done now so im free.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 11, 2008)

Kisame-"Shit!"
Kisame looking at the Jinchuukiri in full power form
Kisame-"I cant let this go on any longer"
Kisame starts to form hand seals and gathers a huge amount of chakra, what jutsu could he be using?.
Pain"Kisame whatever your about to do, hurry up and do it, i cant afford to lose a body"
Kisame-"its just about done hold on"
Pain-"i dont have much time, hurry"
Suiton- Whirlpool wave destruction, sending an insanly huge force of water out from him, Kisame floods a 4mile radius around him with giant whirlpools.
Kisame" Pain knock him into the whirlpools, my sharks will fight im underwater"

Next Time - What will Pain do?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

Pain-"Yes* Doton -* *Doro Gaeshi - Mud Overturn*"
pain forms a huge mud wall under the beast he overturns it and forces the beast into the whirlpoool.
Pain"Now kisame use the sharks and I'll finish with a raiton now HURRY!.
Kisame-"*Suiton - Five Sharks Eating"*
The sharks each get a hit on the beast and as blood fills the water.
Kisame-"Pain do it now"
Pain-"*Raiton* - *Raging Thunder (Raijingu Sandaa)*"
Pain forces a huge beam of lighltning into the water and the jolt enters the enemies bloodstream.
Sudnely the beast flies up from the water and grabs kisame
Kisame- "dammit pain kill this guy"
Pain-"Wait it has two less tails it only has earth,fire,and wind left. That means its like  kakuzu kisame attack the fire tail with suiton jutsu while I take out the wind tail with a katon jutsu.
Kisame -"Smartass"

Next time: The beasts true power.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awwww crap!!! Tobi got banned


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 11, 2008)

for how long i wonder is it a full time forever ban


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

hah i knew he'd get banned but for how long ill never know.


----------



## the weasl that killd (Aug 12, 2008)

Can i be itachi?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 12, 2008)

hells no u cant be Itachi


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 12, 2008)

haha. if you were itachi,i would be minato


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 12, 2008)

hell i WAS itachi then i wasnt cause i couldnt be because he is no longer in the akatsuki


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 12, 2008)

so anyone know why Tobi was banned?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

probably for double posting or spoilers but im hoping its not a perm ban.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 12, 2008)

hey you guys i'm back


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

hey starlight its like this rpg is dead without tobi


----------



## Star Light (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah it is...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

do you know how long he's banned for mine was a 24 hour maybe his is a perm ban idk which yet.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Yo *Yo* *Yo*  Gangsters.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

hey wats up hidan tobi got banned maybe even perm banned.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats not gangster.  What did he do?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

idk prolly pissed of a corrupt mod or something also hah im beating you in post count.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn you.

I just farted so I blew you a kiss.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

jeese calm down man plus I thinks its ironic how i was banned and he laughed like hell and now this hah karma's a bitch aint it!


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Well don't laugh itll make Karma bitchslap you back.







In the ass.









with a paddle.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

fine fine i take back wat i said so where ya been latley.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Busy as a shit stampied.  Schools back for me tommarow.. gah!  bye freedom.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah i go back on the 25 thank god i got guitar this year so i gotta practice that too.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

I would teach you.  But I don't know where the fuck you are.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

heh maryland boring as hell over here.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in the redneck state of Kentucky where theres actually not that many rednecks.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

theres alot of them here.


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Rednecks are worst than zombies.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

got that right


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I g2g peace.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 12, 2008)

kool me 2 pain out.


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kabuto and Orochimaru may return  
roof:


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i know he says he will fight naruto after he kills sasuke.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

hey starlight tobi's still banned im starting to think it relly is a perm ban.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

it might, or just a mounth or so, who nows realy


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

i do ily. jk or am i ?


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 13, 2008)

wait...where's konan?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

lol okay then


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

they are the same person but who r now since we moved zetsu to hachiki. and okay then too star.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

i am konan, but i'm also karin


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

well i like em both(grins and winks)


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

*giggles* oh realy thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

oh ur very welcome so wanna get married now.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

*laughes*, mmhm


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

cool but how do we do it.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

i have nooo idea...


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

ok ill start                                                                                                                                    
gets on one knee "willyou marry me"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

of coures i'll marry you


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

um so like now what do we have the wedding here.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 13, 2008)

who's sasuke then!?!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

*shruges* i guess, not sure


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

ok then 
random guy "do you konan take pain to be your lawfully wedded husband"
Pain give konan ring


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

"i do" tacks your ring
random guy "do you pain tack konan to be your lawfully wedded wife
slips on finger


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

Pain "i do"
pain starts to kiss konan.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan starts to kiss back pain


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain still kissing.........still kissing.................sti.....lll.......kissing........


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

(lol)

konan still kissing back............still kissing


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain stopps "pant..pant..i ....ran ..out of...air..oww papercut


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

giggles "sorry"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "it cool better on my face than.....nevermind"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "okay then? ^^"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "awwwquard"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan,laughs "yeah"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "so like wanna go honeymoon"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "sure"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "lets go to konoha and finish wat we started"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "alright"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "nice"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "okay?"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "i think we should do the rest on pm"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "okay"


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 13, 2008)

pain "gigity gigity oh right"


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

konan "laughes okay"


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

i live for one day and u kids get Married and you dont even call and Invite me to the   Wedding 

well congratulations anyway


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

hey zetsu, and thanks


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

your welcome 
so any word on how long tobi bannd


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

who nows, a week, month, year, perm we don't know


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

that gona suck if he's perm band


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

he can get a new acount, and keep it quite so now one nows.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

ya true...


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, but who nows it might not be long


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

all we can do is wait then


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i guess so


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

it could be a blender banned and he is only banned for a day


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

his been banned since yesterday...


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

that is true too


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

who nows how long


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

hope it isnt forever


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

me too, but who nows


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

if it is forever he should just start a new account


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah thats what i said


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

oh srry i normally dont read whats happend


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

lol its okay


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

good good that great then thanks^^


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

your welcome


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

i wonder where the other ppl are they told us that if we joined we had to be here everyday at least


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i know


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

they should have been here by now


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i know


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

they yell at us when we are late for meetings and such and they barely sho up beside us and pain


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

hey so what new


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, maybe we should yell at them?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

nothing much hachiki how bout u

if we yell at them they would just yell back


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

ya me to just whiching the olympics lol


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

the bejinn or something olympics


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

true whatever...


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> the bejinn or something olympics



the beijing


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

well srry hachiki if i mispelled it


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

it didn't matter i can't spell for shit


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

neither can i i have only watched the grand opening


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

i tho that was sick the beat one i have ever seen


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

same here, i'm not all that interested in it


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

i dont even know why they made opening that long i was sooo bored


----------



## hachiki (Aug 13, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> i dont even know why they made opening that long i was sooo bored



really i like it


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 13, 2008)

wel i mean i was bored while watching it i liked it tho


----------



## Star Light (Aug 13, 2008)

hey everyone, sorry i left


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 14, 2008)

*....*

.....anyway,where are the other members konan?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

no one realy nows, there either somewhere on the forum, or not on at all


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi everyone


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

wow....this place is dead


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

i say we bring it back to life we need to get back on track we need tocatch the bijuu and kill the kages like our misssions before i will also be sending pms to all members to tell them to come here also we will be having new members come here as well.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

alright......


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

so i think that konan should kill a kage maybe the the new tsuchikage and post a roleplay like me and tobi usually do.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

i'm not good at doing that...


----------



## Fin (Aug 14, 2008)

Hidan time            !


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 14, 2008)

So umm is there anything interesting
*transforms*


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

no not realy....


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

hey i think tobi got a week ban


----------



## Star Light (Aug 14, 2008)

realy, that wont be long then


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 14, 2008)

nope then we will be back on track


----------



## hachiki (Aug 14, 2008)

how it going


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

well my school is starting monday it will eb hard fpr me to be on but ill try my best to remain on here


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

same my starts the 25th.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

mine starts the 18th


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

i have to read two books before i even get there.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

were do u guys go to school 

my school dosen't start til step the 2


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

maryland for me.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

oh 

i gtg i'll be on later 

and whats going on this place just died

when you gettin back to RP


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

it is dieng and i go to Noble,Illinois


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

well get back right now but without tobi we cant use team snake or madara so werere at a loss here if one of you wants to fill in for him its fine with me.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

Back at the village Naruto is trying to figure out what the akatsuki might do next.
Naruto:i wonder if the Kyuubi has any memories of his past that could be of use to me.

Naruto goes to meet the Kyuubi withen him.

Kyuubi: What do u want know Naruto more power or chakra.

Naruto: No that wont be necassary.

Kyuubi: then why have u come here

Naruto: do u have any memories of you're past, a long time ago when we met Sasuke inside of me u said eyes even more sinester than my own just like Madara

Kyuubi: sorry Naruto i dont feel like telling u anything about me because u dont need to know

Naruto: u cant even tell me one thing

Kyuubi: *grins evily*I will tell u but on one condition

Naruto: and what is that condition

Kyuubi: u have to bring me a body with chakra as powerful as u and feed him to me by finding a way to bring him back here to me

Naruto: whats the catch

Kyuubi: it has to be a person from Sunagakure!

Naruto: i will see what i can do

Naruto's mind: i should probably tell gaara this since were both kage's im sure he would understand

Next time: Naruto's unknown decision



was this a good RP thingy


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain and kisame have captured their bijuu and head back to the hideout when suddenly 3 suna nin jump them
suna-"listen you cloaked freaks prepare to die"

Pain"it seems we have to kill these fools"
pain lunges forward to use his sword to decapitate the first suna nin but it was blocked by sand

Pain "dont tell me your the former shukaku"

Gaara"die"

Pain"you are mistaken"
gaara hides himself in his sand sphere when pain used teleport within the sphere suddenely black blades and bloods flew out from the sand as gaara's horribly mutated body lie on the ground.

temari "you ba.."
was all she could say before pain teleported behind her and ran his sword through her.
kankurou fell next pain destroyed his puppets then silently killed him with his swords.

kisame "damn why do you have to have all the fun"

pain "c,mon those were the sandsiblings and kazekage if we dont leave now we'll have an all out war soon"
pain and kisame leave for the hideout

next time: naruto's rage the death of a friend


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

So I wonder whatever happened to my partner.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

hey you guys


----------



## Blood Raven (Aug 15, 2008)

Can I spam in this thread too?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Madara is back*



The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> well get back right now but without tobi we cant use team snake or madara so werere at a loss here if one of you wants to fill in for him its fine with me.



No one will be taking my spot


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

May I Join the fun!?




Name: Ichiraku, Teuchi

Age: 43 (part 1), 45 1/2 (start of part 2) 59 (Akatsuki Ressurection)

Rank: 

Village: Konohagakure



History: 
Teuchi is the owner of the Ichiraku Ramen Bar. 
His daughter is Ayame, and she works at his Ramen bar. 
Right before the third stage of the Chunin Exam, 
he treated Naruto to an expensive bowl of ramen, 
which surprised him. Some months later,
 Ayame was kidnapped by Hakaku, who wanted Teuchi's recipe. 
The recipe was just to remove the bitter taste from the soup.​


Personality: Cool Calm & Collected

Appearence:
​
Jutsus:

Ramen Noodle Soup

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 3 1/2 cups vegetable broth
    * 1 (3.5 ounce) package ramen noodles with dried vegetables
    * 2 teaspoons soy sauce
    * 1/2 teaspoon chili oil
    * 1/2 teaspoon minced fresh ginger root
    * 2 green onions, sliced

In a medium saucepan combine broth and noodles. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat; stir to break up noodles. Reduce heat to medium and add soy sauce, chili oil and ginger. Simmer, uncovered, for 10 minutes. Stir in sesame oil and garnish with green onions. 




Ramen Noodle Frittata

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 2 (3 ounce) packages chicken flavored ramen noodles
    * 6 eggs
    * 2 teaspoons butter
    * 1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

   1.   Place noodles in a saucepan filled with boiling water, reserving the seasoning packet. Cook until tender, and drain. In a medium bowl, whisk together the eggs and seasoning packets from the noodles. Mix in noodles.
   2. Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the noodle mixture, and cook over medium-low heat until firm, 5 to 7 minutes. Cut into fourths, and turn over to brown the other side for 1 to 2 minutes. Sprinkle cheese over the top, and serve.




Ramen Noodle Salad 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 4 (3 ounce) packages chicken flavored ramen noodles
    * 1 cup diced celery
    * 1 (8 ounce) can water chestnuts, drained and sliced
    * 1/2 red onion, diced
    * 1/2 green bell pepper, diced
    * 4 ounces frozen green peas
    * 1 cup mayonnaise

   1.   Break noodles and cook as directed on package. Drain and rinse noodles under cold water.
   2. In a large bowl, combine the noodles, celery, water chestnuts, red onion, bell pepper and peas.
   3. Prepare the dressing by whisking together the mayonnaise and ramen noodle seasoning mix. Pour over noodle mixture and toss until well coated. Refrigerate until chilled and serve.




Broccoli and Ramen Noodle Salad

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 1 (16 ounce) package broccoli coleslaw mix
    * 2 (3 ounce) packages chicken flavored ramen noodles
    * 1 bunch green onions, chopped
    * 1 cup unsalted peanuts
    * 1 cup sunflower seeds
    * 1/2 cup white sugar
    * 1/4 cup vegetable oil
    * 1/3 cup cider vinegar

   1.   In a large salad bowl, combine the slaw, broken noodles and green onions.
   2. Whisk together the sugar, oil, vinegar and ramen seasoning packets. Pour over salad and toss to evenly coat. Refrigerate until chilled; top with peanuts and sunflower seeds before serving.




Beef with Ramen Noodles

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 1 tablespoon cornstarch
    * 1 cup beef broth, divided
    * 1 (3 ounce) package beef ramen noodles
    * 1/2 pound boneless beef sirloin steak, cut into thin strips
    * 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    * 1 tablespoon soy sauce
    * 1 (15 ounce) can baby corn, drained and rinsed
    * 1 cup fresh broccoli florets
    * 1/2 cup diced sweet red pepper
    * 1/2 cup grated carrot
    * 2 green onions cut into 1-inch pieces
    * 1/4 cup peanuts

   1.   In a small bowl, combine cornstarch and 2 tablespoons broth until smooth; set aside. Set aside seasoning packet from noodles. Cook noodles according to package directions.
   2. In a skillet, stir-fry beef in oil. Add soy sauce; cook for 3-4 minutes or until liquid has evaporated. Drain noodles; add to beef.
   3. Stir in the corn, broccoli, red pepper, carrot, onions and remaining broth. Sprinkle contents of seasoning packet over all.
   4. Cook for 4-6 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Stir reserved cornstarch mixture and add to skillet. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Sprinkle with peanuts.




Ramen Coleslaw

*Spoiler*: __ 



INGREDIENTS

    * 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
    * 3 tablespoons white wine vinegar
    * 2 tablespoons white sugar
    * 1 (3 ounce) package chicken flavored ramen noodles, crushed, seasoning packet reserved
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
    * 2 tablespoons sesame seeds
    * 1/4 cup sliced almonds
    * 1/2 medium head cabbage, shredded
    * 5 green onions, chopped

   1.   Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
   2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the oil, vinegar, sugar, ramen noodle spice mix, salt and pepper to create a dressing.
   3. Place sesame seeds and almonds in a single layer on a medium baking sheet. Bake in the preheated oven 10 minutes, or until lightly brown.
   4. In a large salad bowl, combine the cabbage, green onions and crushed ramen noodles. Pour dressing over the cabbage, and toss to coat evenly. Top with toasted sesame seeds and almonds.




Ramen Noodle Stir-Fry 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 1 (3 ounce) package ramen noodles
    * 1 1/2 cups hot water
    * 8 ounces boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 2-inch strips
    * 2 teaspoons canola oil, divided
    * 1 large green pepper, cubed
    * 2/3 cup chopped onion
    * 1 garlic clove, minced
    * 1/2 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
    * 2 teaspoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
    * 1 teaspoon salt-free seasoning blend
    * 1 small tomato, cut into wedges

In a bowl, place noodles in hot water for 2 minutes; drain and set aside. Discard seasoning package or save for another use. In a large nonstick skillet, stir-fry chicken in 1 teaspoon oil until no longer pink. Remove and keep warm. Stir-fry the green pepper, onion and garlic in remaining oil until crisp-tender. Add the chicken broth, soy sauce, seasoning blend and noodles; toss gently. Add tomato; heat through. 




Ramen Spinach Pasta Salad Supreme

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 2 (3 ounce) packages chicken flavored ramen noodles
    * 8 cups torn spinach leaves
    * 2 cups cooked and cubed chicken
    * 1 cup seedless red grapes, halved
    * 1 cup sliced red bell peppers
    * 1/2 cup chopped cashews
    * 1/2 cup Gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
    * 4 cloves garlic, minced
    * 1 lemon, juiced
    * 1/3 cup olive oil
    * 1/4 cup light mayonnaise
    * 1 red bell pepper, sliced
    * 20 grape clusters, for garnis

   1.   Cook ramen noodles according to package directions, without adding the flavor packets. Drain noodles and cool. Cut noodles into large bite size pieces.
   2. In a large bowl combine the torn spinach leaves, cooked turkey or chicken, halved grapes, red pepper, cashews, Gorgonzola or blue cheese, and ramen noodles.
   3. In a small bowl mix flavor packets, garlic, and lemon juice and let stand at least 15 minutes. Add oil and mayonnaise and whisk until smooth.
   4. Pour dressing over salad and toss until thoroughly mixed. Garnish with red pepper rings and small grape clusters, if desired. Serve.




Hiyashi Chuka Noodles 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 INGREDIENTS

    * 3 tablespoons soy sauce
    * 2 tablespoons white sugar
    * 3 tablespoons white vinegar
    * 5 tablespoons chicken stock
    * 1 teaspoon sesame oil
    * 1/2 teaspoon chili oil (optional)
    * 2 (3 ounce) packages ramen noodles
    * 1 egg, beaten
    * 1/2 cucumber, julienned
    * 1 carrot, grated
    * 1 slice cooked ham, cut into thin strips
    * 1/4 sheet nori, cut into thin slices
    * 1 tablespoon hot Chinese mustard (optional)

    * add to recipe box Add to Recipe Box
      My folders:
    * add to shopping list Add to Shopping List
    * add a personal note Add a Personal Note

   1.   Mix the soy sauce, sugar, vinegar, chicken stock, sesame oil, and chili oil together in a small bowl, and stir until the sugar dissolves. Set aside.
   2. Bring a saucepan of water to a boil. Add the ramen noodles and cook for 2 minutes. Drain immediately, and refrigerate noodles until cold. Meanwhile, heat a small nonstick skillet over medium heat. Pour in the beaten egg and tilt the pan to thinly coat the bottom with egg. When firm, fold the egg in half and remove from the pan. Slice into thin strips.
   3. To serve, place cold noodles on serving plates. Top with separate piles of egg, cucumber, carrot, and ham. Pour the sauce over the top and sprinkle with crumbled nori. Serve with a touch of hot mustard on the side.





Ring:


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i just got back but i guess you can join


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome lucky, and tobi your back!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i see your married


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

who's married?


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah, 

your welcome lucky


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

*makes Ramen for everyone*

Enjoy Guys!!!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

umm? okay...? *takes ramen*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

Ramen is poisoned!!!

mwahahaha

EDIT: made from a poisonous snake, hence the name, but its not poisoned


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i just got back but i guess you can join



welcome back tobi/sasuke


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

hey wassp!

Ramen!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

hey zetsu...


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

hey konan/karin sup


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

It's been a week thought and i see this thread was died


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

yea your right


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

nothin realy

yeah it has...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

oh hi Zetsu im the Ramen Guy


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i don't really know about the others but soon we will start where we left off on our Hawk mission


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

MichaelLucky said:


> oh hi Zetsu im the Ramen Guy



hi am suigetsu zetsu hozuki 
but you can call zetsu/suigetsu dose't matter


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

alright then


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

ok, anywya making Ramen is sometimes tiring and even an expert like me needs rest so g'night now, cya guys in a few hours


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucky it seems like you have alot of energy how old are you thought


----------



## Star Light (Aug 15, 2008)

later lucky


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG!!!u killed Gaara u bastard now what am i supposed to do


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

all hail the great tobi7


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Morphs into Pain*

Also welcome back Tobi


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

pain u killed Gaara y i needed him for my other chapter


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*morphs into Pain*
Not any more u do HAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

silence juugo or i shall c to it that i kill u with my 4-tails


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

get uber pissed and fight me duh.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

it's been a while but know we need to bring this RP back to life


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

then i shalll kill u all


----------



## Light Yagami1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Morphs into Tobi*
U do know that 4 tails is kinda killing u it lowers your life and the Fox gets in control of ur body when  in 4 tail state


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

as long as it kill u guys for killing Gaara im happy


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

heh ok lets start right now i say tobi continues with the hawk mission while I continue with dashing flames any ways df i say we let r char's meet in battle for a bit and end it with me kindof beating you then you wonder how im back and why im evil again after you changed me also after you lose u hould go train somemore and then kick my my ass.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

lol sound like a plan to me


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

alrigh you start.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

Back at the village Naruto is sitting down when i guy comes in
Naruto: what is it
Guy: im afraid to tell u this but Gaara has been murdered by the akatsuki

Narutorrrr.....i'll kill them all and send them to hell where they belong

Naruto runs off in search for the akatsuki where he mets pain 

*naruto hides in tree and throws shrking at him followed by a shadow clone attack


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

i'll be online but i not gone here i am gona eat now PM if hawk is on the move


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm not going to use my sasuke ava and sig also is star light off line


----------



## hachiki (Aug 15, 2008)

ya  i think she is


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain easily destroys the clone

Pain "it will be different this time you no"
pain teleports behind naruto and stabs him only to reval another shadow clone.


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

appears behind pain and uses rasengan on him but it was a substitution jutsu
Naruto: what!!


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

Pain teleports behind the real naruto and runs his sword through him.

Naruto: gack..how the he.."

Pain " im leaving now if you want answers come to this same spot in 2 days"
pain teleports away.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm about to eat i'll be back in about 10 min


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

im eating now


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Tobi.  


How was your banned?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

naruto leaves and goes to konhagakure
Naruto: i have to train

Naruto gets sakura for training to take place

Sakura: why did u need me again?

Naruto:where gonna fight and train

Sakura: ok but if u get hurt its not my fault

Naruto: it will be good if u can teach me how to heal myself with medical jutsu

Sakura: u odnt seem like the type to do medical ninjutsu

Naruto: teach me or more ppl will die besides Gaara,Temari,Kankuro and more they have to stop this now

2 days past and naruto know medical ninjtsu and goes to the same spot as he was told

Next time: Naruto & Pain face-to-face


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

it was great thought thanks for asking

i think your partner is P banded


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

being banned sucks i was blender banned for a day so i wasnt able to get on til the next day


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

good chapter Naruto and Pain


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

i couldnt of anything else


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

it's good atleast you can heal yourself


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

yes tht is very good


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

Kakuzu was Perm Banned?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 15, 2008)

wat really


----------



## Fin (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats what Tobi is saying.

I don't know; he's been banned for awhile now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello guys!!!

Ichiraku Ramen is Open!!!


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i think he is i beleive i saw him in court


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

Ramen yay ramen


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Aug 15, 2008)

Star Light said:


> *Name:* Kakashi Hatake
> 
> *Age:* 26-28
> 
> ...



Hope that's enough. *bows*


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

srry we already i think have a kakashi


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

i think he became someone else thought


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 15, 2008)

oh he did well i didnt know and  i dont want a freaking sensei an yways he would just get in my way


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

your hokage right so you don't have to have him train you if you don't want


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2008)

but Kakashi is a very skilled shinobi, Ramen?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 16, 2008)

YAY RAMEN^_^


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2008)

*gives Ichiraku Ramen*


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 16, 2008)

*ges ramen and does a dance*I LOVE RAMEN


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2008)

hey thats why Ramen Guy is here!!!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

hey you guys, sorry i was gone yesterday, i was out


----------



## Fin (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey its Konan! *hug*


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

lol hey *hug*


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

hey can you transform into karin because were about to start once jugo1 and hanchiki get on


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

okay, i'll go do that..


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

suigetsu zetsu hozuki here

sup


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

i just saw naruto shippuden episode 71 man i can't wait till the next one

anotherthing isn't sasuke and oro arc is after hiden acr


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

i think so


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

I THINK WERE JUST GONNA HALF TO WAIT TILL JUGO1 AND STAR LIGHT GET ON


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry....*cross arms* you now there is a real world out there! i'm not ALWAYS on this computer...


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

what are you trying to say

this is the second world to me besides by 2015 the world is gonna be based on computers and stuff if i don't know nothing about them and stuff i'm doomed to fail.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

lol yeah i know


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

hachiki are you on


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

ya i am here sorry i was doiing and i am still doing like 3 different thinks


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

just say when your done and we will start


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

go head go head i need a break anyways


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

damn she left again


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

...lol....


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry, my computer is being a bitch!


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

i know what u mean mine was gaving me crap all day yesteday


----------



## Star Light (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm going to get off befor it shuts down on me, later


----------



## hachiki (Aug 16, 2008)

c ya......


----------



## Duffy (Aug 16, 2008)

damn she left again


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 16, 2008)

we need to designate a certain time for everyone to be on.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2008)

lol we sure need to 

Ramen?


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

yes please pain takes ramen and pays 10 ryou. He begins to eat his ramen.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry, but its not my fault my computer wonts to be a bitch to me


----------



## Duffy (Aug 17, 2008)

Star Light do u think u could be on around 3:30 pm eastern


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

yes i can see if i can get on


----------



## Duffy (Aug 17, 2008)

alright than if you want u can logg of just try to be there thought i want to do this hawk mission


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

okay i will do that


----------



## hachiki (Aug 17, 2008)

can u belive i just got up i was at a party yesterday now my head is killing me so i wont be on for a while k


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

okay.....must have been a big party


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 17, 2008)

well im back


----------



## Duffy (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry Hawk i just got back for working with my dad


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

sup every body


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey im back too!!!


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

hey lucky...


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 17, 2008)

lucky give me ramen*holds out hands*NOW!!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 17, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> yes please pain takes ramen and pays 10 ryou. He begins to eat his ramen.



This is a Role Play Forum guys and gals. This shouldn't be the only role play on that entire page.

The ratio should be more like 90% role playing and 10% out of character chat per page. If you're not here to do that then the thread'll be trashed or moved to a spam forum.

And hachiki if you don't get your signature under the sig limits it'll be disabled for a month.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

got im going to make an OOC thread to go along with this and we are crrently going into overhaul to get this thread back on track.


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

dashing flames said:


> lucky give me ramen*holds out hands*NOW!!!


well your bossy


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 17, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> got im going to make an OOC thread to go along with this and we are crrently going into overhaul to get this thread back on track.



The solution isn't so much to make an OOC thread, but to blend OOC with actual RP posts. So you can talk out of character, but have a little in character stuff with each one:



			
				Example said:
			
		

> OOC: Man are we getting up to the giant battle with Captain Boobalicious yet?
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Pain disco danced across the vast deserts ahead of him, pausing only to shine his glittered white shoes...



That said you can do the OOC thread, but make sure it stays on topic to the RP. Discussion about day to day life and manga aren't on topic.


----------



## hachiki (Aug 17, 2008)

sup.......


----------



## Star Light (Aug 17, 2008)

nothing much zetsu


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 17, 2008)

alright from now on this thread is on a strict rp only mode alright all post must have some rp revolving around there akatsuki character and then ooc revolving the rp can be used after that any other of topic conersation will be deleted and may get you banned from this rp alright also if one of you could go back in the thread and locate all of the old chapters and repost them here that would be great. (+ reps to anyone who helps with that)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2008)

*gives Ramen on credit*

Ramens aint cheap you know


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2008)

The 6 Paths of Pain said:


> alright from now on this thread is on a strict rp only mode alright all post must have some rp revolving around there akatsuki character and then ooc revolving the rp can be used after that any other of topic conersation will be deleted and may get you banned from this rp alright also if one of you could go back in the thread and locate all of the old chapters and repost them here that would be great. (+ reps to anyone who helps with that)



Im always on RP mode, Ramen?


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 17, 2008)

Narutoain is late where is he he said at this time

Naruto looks at watch oops im a hour ealry 

Naurotgoes to sleep and waits for pain


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2008)

Ichiraku opens up the shop, w8ing for customers to pass by, looks up the sky and said "what a wonderful day for Ramen!!!"


----------



## Fin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Hidan enters.. and with a smuck face on looks at the man responsible  for reasoning justice and goes..*

Shroomsday you should join!

You being in this is like MONDO FUCK


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sasori:Just droping by to check in..
im still working on my cosplay stuff.. just got done with my gunblade..
So if i vansh again..well ya know...e.e


----------



## Duffy (Aug 19, 2008)

*Chapter 6: The Destanation Found*

*Narrator:* After the rock nin told Hawk that the Jinchuuriki was located about 500 meters from them between two mountains Hawk goes to the area to search for him.

*Narrator*: 20 min later Hawk makes it to the mountains where the rock nin said the Jinchuuriki was

Sasuke: Karin

*Spoiler*: __ 









Karin: I'm trying.....................FOUND IT......it seems that their is a chakra source 250 meters West from here


Sasuke: Lets Go


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 21, 2008)

sup.......


----------



## dashing flames (Aug 22, 2008)

srry i havent been on in a while my computer is messed up dude


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 22, 2008)

note from Ramen guy:

Sorry im not able to open my shop

i was searching for the secret ingredients for the Ultimate Ramen

Cya then


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 23, 2008)

can i be orochimaru?i will send it in the next post.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 23, 2008)

*orochimaru*

Name: Orochimaru
Age: 50
Birthday: 27 October
Zodiac: Scorpio
Rank: S class missing nin; one of the Legendary Sannin
From: Leaf
Teacher: Sarutobi - Sandaime Hokage
Teammates: Jiraiya, Tsunade
Student: Anko                                           
Side-kick: Yakushi Kabuto
Summons: Snakes
Loves: Little boys
Goal in life: Learn all the jutsus in the world


Background: The crazy one from the Legendary Sannin. Sarutobi's favorite student, who cracked after he was rejected from the title of Yondaime Hokage. He went into weird experiments that involved killing a lot of people to create new jutsus to make himself immortal. He was exiled from the Leaf and later founded his own village.

The Deal with him: Sarutobi had noticed the malice and ambition in his bad eyes even when he was just a genin. But the Hokage believed he could change Orochimaru as he saw much potential in him. It was a failed investment. Not only did Orochimaru grow up to be a twisted crazed psychopath, he also ultimately killed his teacher, but at the cost of losing the use of his hands/jutsus.

Orochimaru is a sore loser. He hankered after the title of the 4th Hokage, but after losing it to Yondaime, he claimed only idiots would want to be Hokage and sought to destroy the village.

His accomplishments are the founding of the Hidden Village of Sound, with the main objective being to destroy the Leaf (why? because he's a sore loser); developing malicious jutsus with one of them being to move his soul into somebody else's body so he could stay immortal, and biting people's neck to give them cursed seals. His current investment is Sasuke, whose Sharingan that can copy others' moves he is actively lusting after.


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Aug 23, 2008)

i will be going now.PM me okay?*dissapears in smoke*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 23, 2008)

Letter from Ramen guy:

Dear Konoha

ive finally found the mountain where the secrets of Ramen can be found
its called Mt. Ramen, I wonder why i didnt notice that before
anyway I will try to harness all the knowledge I can gather
and finally make the Ultimate Ramen

with Fish & Pork

Ichiraku


----------



## kakashihatake126 (Sep 6, 2008)

*hi*

......0_o.HELLO!YOU ARE AT THE BOTTOM OF THE LIST!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 8, 2008)

Obito pwns.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder if Obito likes Ramen


----------



## Star Light (Sep 8, 2008)

*laughing so hard* OMG, lucky your set!!! i can't stop laughing at the panda! *on ground laughing*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2008)

lol thanks!!!

I see you finished the rose


----------



## Star Light (Sep 8, 2008)

lol yeh i did *still laughing*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 18, 2008)

Not to much of a busy thread eh ? e.e..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2008)

lol yeah


----------



## Star Light (Sep 19, 2008)

its a dead zone!!!! like my house when you try to get signal for my cell phone!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, but human voice seems to be awfully loud there


----------



## Star Light (Sep 19, 2008)

well......i guess....but still....dead here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## hachiki (Sep 22, 2008)

yo cumputer is brok that why i was not on iam sending this from school and this is not my normal class so i dont know when i'll be able to send agin hope my cumputer is fix soon, suigetsu zetsu


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2008)

hopefully it will, cya then


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wtf happend to Nagato and tobi ? They dissaperd...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 24, 2008)

lol, they're probably busy


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 24, 2008)

Or finaly gave up LOL


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 24, 2008)

lol, maybe

lol, this thread hasn't been very active


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 25, 2008)

Micheal I dont wana know where you got that picture in your signature from ....O_O


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2008)

lol, I wont tell you then


----------



## Star Light (Sep 25, 2008)

O_o????  i'm not going to ask .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2008)

ok then


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 25, 2008)

Storm trooper with a gorella...
Where is hentai going to...


----------



## Star Light (Sep 25, 2008)

there going to scary and creepy dark places!! O_O!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2008)

dun worry, imma replace it soon... probably


----------



## Star Light (Sep 25, 2008)

you better


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2008)

Replaced


----------



## Star Light (Sep 26, 2008)

its james bond! i like the added tuch to the car


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2008)

Its a touch of Divine Grace


----------



## Star Light (Sep 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah, you dun get that car everyday


----------



## Star Light (Sep 26, 2008)

i wish though!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, It could acually be useful


----------



## Star Light (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah realy useful!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2008)

Indeed 

Road Rage will decrease 

but Killings will go up through the roof


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lol wow,I need to get the PC verson of final fantasy VIII <_< i had it on PSX and played it on my ps2,But I had to clean the lens lazer thing,and fucked up my ps2 -_- so now i gota get It for the PC,Mods are gona be awsome though


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 27, 2008)

Suigetsu126 said:


> Lol wow,I need to get the PC verson of final fantasy VIII <_< i had it on PSX and played it on my ps2,But I had to clean the lens lazer thing,and fucked up my ps2 -_- so now i gota get It for the PC,Mods are gona be awsome though



I tried that one, controls are still a mystery


----------



## Star Light (Sep 27, 2008)

hey guys, i wont be here long today and possibley 2moro


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Suigetsu126 (Sep 28, 2008)

Never stop being random do you ? XDDD
And the controls i use for the PC verson of FFVII where on the number pad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm... maybe ill try it again

thanks


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 28, 2008)

im BACK and its time to bring this place back to life!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Fin (Sep 29, 2008)

Why hello little children.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

okay everyone i have made a whole forum just for us! and this rp check it out


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG you made that 

Awesome


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

yes with the help of some friends now ill just finish up and we can get this thing goin again


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome 

*speechless*

just awesome


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks go ahead an sign up for it and u can get started ill also have to give this link to the other members of this rp


----------



## Star Light (Sep 29, 2008)

sweet!! looks awesome!


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

u should join too!


----------



## Star Light (Sep 29, 2008)

i am! ^^ doing it right now!


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome ill make u a moderator


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

me too 

may I be a mod too?


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

sure all original members get mod spots


----------



## Star Light (Sep 29, 2008)

QUESTION! whats konans last name? if she has one


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

dont think she has one


----------



## Star Light (Sep 29, 2008)

darn...okay then then i'llkust do konan...or make it look fancy!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

Joined pek

I got same username


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

cool once ur there u can posts in the chatter box while i get the jutsu and stuff done


----------



## Star Light (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay then! ^^


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome see u there


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

wheres the chatterbox?

EDIT: ok nvm


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

im recruiting people too, I hope its ok


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

cool sounds great!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, I just recruited 2, they just posted in chatterbox


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome! ill go look now nice work.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks pek

hey whats your username there?


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

akatsuki reborn


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, i see, member #1

awesome


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 29, 2008)

yuppers cus i made it lol.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

lol yeah, of course


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2008)

few more post before 3000 

EDIT: oh sorry, I mis-read


----------



## Lady Death (Oct 1, 2008)

(Out of character talk: If anoyone is willing to do a one on one Akatsuki/naruto Roleplay with me- Just private message me- HOWEVER A warning--> _I am twisted_...)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 1, 2008)

really? how twisted?


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet she couldent beat a Tensenuma SK..5 star..
And Nagato,Your not going to make a wooden guy a mod ? Lawl.


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Oct 6, 2008)

Btw i registired for the other forum.
I have worked alot with invisionfree .

Username:RebornPuppterMaster


----------



## Lady Death (Oct 7, 2008)

MichaelLucky said:


> really? how twisted?




Welll....XD I shouldn't really say on here- or I will get banned O.o
Im twisted in both ways- I love extreem blood in roleplay- and Sex XD


----------



## Star Light (Oct 9, 2008)

O.o? i came back at the wrong time!!!  :3 ello every body!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2008)

hello star pek or is it skittles 

@ Lady Death: banned you say?


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Oct 12, 2008)

God.Michael In you avatar it looks like zetsu's haveing a kidney stone.


----------



## Star Light (Oct 17, 2008)

IT NOT SKITTLES!!!!

and hello


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2008)

SKITTLES!!! 



Suigetsu126 said:


> God.Michael In you avatar it looks like zetsu's haveing a kidney stone.


----------



## Star Light (Oct 17, 2008)

ME NOT SKITTLES!!!



Suigetsu126 said:


> God.Michael In you avatar it looks like zetsu's haveing a kidney stone.


 
wow. it does


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2008)

SKITTLES


----------



## Star Light (Oct 17, 2008)

forget it!!! *walks off*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2008)

Skittles wait, I have M&M's


----------



## Star Light (Oct 17, 2008)

like that helps!!! QUIT CALLING ME SKITTLES!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 17, 2008)

but M&M's are delicious chocolates covered in sugar candy


----------



## Star Light (Oct 18, 2008)

i like M&Ms but i hate being called skittles...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2008)

sorry M&M's


----------



## Star Light (Oct 18, 2008)

so now its M&Ms?...i try whatever! call me what you wont!


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

back oh yeah!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2008)

... ... emo ... 

EDIT: hey Pain  Tobi said you got some funny story


----------



## Star Light (Oct 18, 2008)

i said call me what you wont, don't care ^^

pain! funny story?


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 18, 2008)

dont ask me i dont know what he's talkin bout


----------



## Star Light (Oct 18, 2008)

okay then, well, welcome back!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## Star Light (Oct 18, 2008)

so whats up with you guys?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Star Light (Oct 20, 2008)

this place died again!!! live damit!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 20, 2008)

Its Alive


----------



## Star Light (Oct 20, 2008)

GOOD! it better be! and stay alive!


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 20, 2008)

breathe damn u breathe *beats fists on threads chest*


----------



## Star Light (Oct 20, 2008)

lol nice pain

*gets out shoker* LIVE! *shoker thread*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 20, 2008)

this should be a FC


----------



## Star Light (Oct 20, 2008)

i thought it was...>.>   lol oh well


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 20, 2008)

lol Akatsuki Ressurection FC


----------



## Star Light (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds good, *thinks* but i don't know


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2008)

It is


----------



## Star Light (Oct 21, 2008)

lol okay then


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 21, 2008)

hmmm i beleive......we should make an fc.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes we should


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 22, 2008)

u on the new akatsuki ressurection yet MichaelLucky?


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG...Halo is such a fucking fast acive game in MLG....
Battle rifle gets to much talk O_O


----------



## Duffy (Nov 14, 2008)

well than it's said coming back to my creation and seeing it like this.........


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 14, 2008)

wrong thread tobi


----------



## Duffy (Nov 14, 2008)

this is the only akatsuki thread i see


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 14, 2008)

go to the OOC: section


----------



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

ooc:i signed up in the ooc and u said that custom characters were allowed but here u say they aren't what do i do?


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 16, 2008)

this is the first ressurection the main and v2~ version is located here Uchiha Mizukage


----------



## dashing flames (Nov 26, 2008)

i am back ppl from my long and devastating wait of my computer being crashed have i missed anything good


----------



## Star Light (Nov 26, 2008)

we have a new thread for here, since this one just plane out died...


----------



## Suigetsu126 (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah,Im back for now.Cosplay's are done.Halo got boring.So bleh,here I am.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 24, 2009)

This place needs to live  ;~;


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 24, 2009)

It will , we will start reviving this badboy right away.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats good ^^


----------



## Fin (Jul 18, 2009)

This place sure is dead for a RESSURECTION


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 18, 2009)

lol, good point 

long time no post :ho


----------



## dashing flames (Sep 6, 2009)

hmm lol indeed


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, are we still on?


----------



## dashing flames (Sep 7, 2009)

lol we can at least try to be lol u know get the whole gang together and restart,lol it would b fun


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah that would rock

tho I dunno if pain/kenshin is still interested, talked to Tobi before, but I dunno

and star is mia


----------



## dashing flames (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm lol but it would b awesome if we could idk maybe i can ask pain if i can have this thread and get it going again and he could still b the leader?


----------



## dark0 (Sep 7, 2009)

i will help you guys


----------



## dashing flames (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm well idk


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 7, 2009)

kewl                :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Is this an OOC? Why is it here?

((commenting to fix page margins))


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Its an old thread from before the purge when most got moved, I guess it just got forgotten.
But a better question is why did you necro it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

I said why, it was stretching the page margin. That's why the other threads in here looked so odd. Someone changed their name and it was long.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

my             bad


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh I read that part in your post, but didn't quite understand what you meant by it.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!!!! ... I did all I could do Tobi


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Pain should remake this thread.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

What we need is people to come back and show it wont die!


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey I will join but it needs to be posted in the OCC thread. I bet we could get a whole bunch of new people.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

True, that would work


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Do it!






10 char


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

Pushie! lol

You'll have to wait, to busy


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok......   it cool I will wait.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't mind joining  (once it gets remade, or if it does)


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

YAY!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2010)

If you want to be Konan I wouldn't mind being Hidan  (If I am thinking correctly that Pain wants to be Pain)


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay  I'll have to speak with Pain though


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Dibs on Itachi!(favorite)
then if the original member comes back I want sasori.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2010)

Star Light said:


> Okay  I'll have to speak with Pain though



Actually now thinking I would rather have Hidan then Pain


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

okay


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes its coming together, wait until its an acutal form!


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup! yaaay!


----------



## Leiko (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys, can i join?


----------



## Kamani fourshey (Jul 27, 2010)

name:suske                                                                                                                                                                                         rank:missin_ninja                                                                                                                                                                                 history:a former leaf ninja suske was one of the last of his clan but leaving the leaf village to seek out power from orochimoru but was stoped by naruto having an epic battle but suske was proven the victor and was never heard of agin... 3 years later killing orochimaru in a couple of seconds left with a new squad snake but waz changed to hawk after the battle with his brother itachi and joinin the akuski later defeating them but heard the were bein reborn and decided to join to be by his brothes side


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, this is still alive?


----------

